# ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Yeah this shocked me too: http://www.wwe.com/article/roman-reigns-suspended


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm not checking Facebook :Rollins

Post the link or source

Edit: HOLY SHIT :O

Does that not mean he'll be out of the Triple Threat?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745331149275279360
Babygirl :mj2


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is absolutely shocking! I'm surprised Vince didn't hide this from us, as he is groomed to be next Face of the company.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Probably depressed from all the boos. Sad.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

interesting


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wonder if that is why he lost ?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Woah.....



Wonder how this'll affect his big time push, or will they just do a Randy with him and cool off for a bit before giving him another title reign?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745330978369867776


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ah. Guess the Reigns experiment is over. He'll be going down to midcard now.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Something has happened overnight. Big bust up with creative/Vince?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Woah..I was not expecting this. I thought this was a troll thread at first. But damn...at least Roman owned up to it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He thun fucked up; he got scared Cena was coming for him lol.

Cena and Brock go get that push with him being the bitch of Rollins and Ambrose now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Perhaps "superman" used PED's. I hope it's not narcotics.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Cya later triple threat.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I guess this means that the Wellness Policy is legit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

HOLY SHIT this is legit. Thought it was some dude trolling lol. Guess this is why Ambrose won at MITB. Oh well, I'll take it. Let the fuckery commence.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Well, in hindsight, the MITB result cannot have much to do with it since he had a match yesterday and would have main evented Battleground.

The next PPV is over 30 days away, but I don't think he will be a part of it anymore.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



CretinHop138 said:


> Something has happened overnight. Big bust up with creative/Vince?


The suspension ends before Battleground PPV on same week. So technically they dont have to remove him :lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Oh shit. he will be back in time for Battlegound though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

roman roids


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow I'm shocked...this is the kind of news to break the internet. I guess this means him being the face of the company plan is officially over?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Holy shit, this is huge. I wonder when they found out about this. It must have been very recent as they wouldn't write him into the Battleground main event if they had known about it before RAW. They also can't really kayfabe injure him or anything like that as they've already openly announced it. No chance that they were aware of this before MITB.

Considering his push this is genuinely shocking, i wonder if this is going to change their stance on him at all.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I must admit this caught me off guard.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Now that is really surprising.

I wonder if this hurts his overall stock, you know, considering how he's supposed to be the golden boy and all and the next face of the company. If there's one thing they never had a problem with in Cena, it's this (although we never know if he was given more leeway or not).


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Noooo Roman!!! Why would you do drugs? You are supposed to be a role model for the children, you fuck!


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:Seth :bryanlol :ambrose4


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Hope he's ok.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## E.C. (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

You guys popping the champagne bottles yet?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:Cocky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Interesting, I thought since he was becoming the new FOTC then this would've been sweeped under the carpet.

But because this is his first(?) suspension, it'll be 30-days so it shouldn't effect the triple threat at Battleground too much as I believe that's 5 weeks away. It has caught me off guard, means the Wellness policy takes no shit.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What an idiot.
@Legit BOSS


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wowzers! I didn't not see this coming.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ahh wellness violation. Goodbye push unless he turns heel.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow. Stunning news. Holy shit.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Surprising yes but it's hard to really comment on it with so little details.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:fuckyeah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Golden boy God darn gone and fucked up.

Thought this was a troll thread when I first read the headline.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*SAY IT AIN'T SO, JOE!*...Anoai.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I COULDNT BE MORE HAPPY IF I TRIED :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So I guess this is what finally pushed Vince to put the title on a face that actually gets cheered.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:bosque :bosque :bosque:bosque :bosque


My sides.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Not really seeing as they gave him another title match for Battleground


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Steroids, no doubt. :booklel


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Almost bought a ticket for battleground today after I heard about the shield three way. 

Thankfully I got caught up with work when I was in the process of buying my ticket.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

To people thinking he's going to move down the card, don't count on it. Orton has violated the policy so much they actually changed the rules to avoid having to fire him. He's still a top guy. This is unlikely to affect Roman's place.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

The Fall of the Roman Empire


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Holy Shit. A lot of things make more sense now.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Not a good guy, not a bad guy, just a suspended guy.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*R: "Yo Vince, can I take an extended vacation this Summer?"

V: "We really need you Roman"

R: "C'mon man"

V: "Okay dammit, but you're going to have to take a violation strike to cover your ass!"

R: "Yeah man"*


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I just don't know what I believe in any more. Roman "Joe" Anoa'i was such an inspiration to me and it pains me that I can no longer look up to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I was wrong. He's not the next Cena, he's the next Orton.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Test Cena while you're at it WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Banez said:


> The suspension ends before Battleground PPV on same week. So technically they dont have to remove him :lol


So they are going to build to a Reigns title match while keeping Reigns from having to be on TV live......so nothing new here :reneelel


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So I can watch RAW again??

:cheer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*










:mj2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Maybe this is why they took the belt off him :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Well he's not winning the title back at Battleground now...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*I'm not defending this stupid shit. There's no excuse to do drugs and throw your career away, especially when the company wants you at the forefront.*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Was probably caught smoking a doob backstage after another hard night from the crowd.


In all fairness at least he put his hands up and admitted he was in the wrong and didn't do an Adam Rose and just dig himself into an even bigger hole.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow. Just,...wow.

I'm know Vince is crying pure tears right now.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I would make a joke but I'm legit shocked.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

The one fucking time smarks wanted him for a match :bryanlol


----------



## Venomous_Viper (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Guess we can call him Roman Veins now


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

the timeline is weird. This came out between RAW last night and this morning???


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This isn't the first time a main eventer gets suspended. I don't think they'll drop him to the midcard or anything.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Sufferin' succotash.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He'll still be on tv, via satellite.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So bitter sweet. He was FINALLY involved in a match I wanted to see for the first time in years, but NOW he get caught for drugs? Good for him, I support wrestlers using steroids for my entertainment and if it helps him gain the confidence to remove his cumberbund spanks gut tuck mechanism I support that. Still, I'm kind of happy I wont have to see him in the main event any more and can look forward to him and another mistake like Jack Swagger tag teaming together. I think I would enjoy a Reigns Swagger tag team, imagine the hilarious promos (I mean if you like Office style cringe humor)


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Yeah, because multiple suspensions for violating the wellness policy REALLY hurt Randy Orton.

He'll be front and center when he gets back.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What the fuck Roman? 

:mj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Disgusting


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WELLNESS ON FIRE

ROMAN REIGNS IS TERRIFIED


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Oof. Hopefully he returns heel.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Good job he was just hitting the juice and didnt grab VKMs arm or it could have been 3 months


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow didn't see this coming. I wonder what he did to violate the Wellness Policy.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Iff only this happened while Reigns was in the AJ Styles feud, and AJ may have got the championship.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ahh, the bullshit of the "Wellness Policy" strikes again, I see.

What a crock of shit. The whole roster is violating the fucking policy on a daily basis.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

"you got busted!" Would be a good chant when he gets back lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

HOLY SHIT

:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

The difference in reaction between this happening to Roman and this happening to Rose a while back is ... noticeable.

My guess is he pulled a Swagger, I wonder if we'll ever find out though. Well, ever is a long time so probably yes, but hopefully sooner rather than later :draper2


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Now Dean Ambrose can get the push he should've gotten a few years ago.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Life sucks, it really does. But sometimes there's these little moments that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*Rumour has it,

Reigns has been losing substantial amount of hair in recent weeks & has had to save his career as Samoan Fabio, by taking high doses of hair regain & other treatments.

I wish Rogaine Reigns all the best in his future endeavours.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm not so sure this'll cost him too much tbh. He'll be back from this and back at the forefront I'd imagine. They are not just going to give up on him and drop him dramatically down the card.

Fucking stupid boy though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What a disaster.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WELP! There goes the face!


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Venomous_Viper said:


> Guess we can call him Roman Veins now


Inject...THAT!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I don't see this affecting his status within the WWE and he's still going to be their Golden Boy once he comes back.

LOL at him fucking up though :ha


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShadowKiller said:


> Maybe this is why they took the belt off him :lmao


Wait, Ambrose is champion?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SolarPowerBat said:


> Good job he was just hitting the juice and didnt grab VKMs arm or it could have been 3 months


Nah, Vince would have LOVED it if Reigns ever touched his arm


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow, that totally caught me by surprise. I've seen wellness policy violations over the past 9-10 years and none of them really shocked me too much. I don't know why, but this one did for some reason. 

What the fuck were you thinking, Roman? 

:deanfpalm


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What a fucking dumb ass :lol have the whole world in your hands and get busted, brehs :ha


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What the fuck. Why am I suddenly feeling sympy for this dude?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Too bad this didn't happen around Fast Lane. Could've done Ambrose/HHH for the belt and avoided the shitty main event we got instead. :no:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is probably why he dropped the title as punishment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly, if this steroids/PEDs I could not care less. I actually don't see the point in banning them in a scripted athletic event.

Now, if this is for pain medication or such and he was nailed without a prescription then hell yes. And only for his health since that kind of abuse is what truly fucks up a life.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What did he do exactly ?


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Reigns vanished during the build to WM, he can vanish here.....Ambrose never vanishes.

I just hope they give Dean the ball and let him have a chance.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What's shocking is they didn't sweep this under the rug.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

"What the heck is Rain Romans doing in the Impact Zone?!?"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This better not be because Roman smoked some weed?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Shocking stuff. Disappointed to be honest. I am still a fan and hopefully he will learn from this :/


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Great news. 

Hopefully the crowd starts chanting steroids at him when he comes back. Love to see his and WWE´s reaction to that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Looks like he wasn't The Guy, he was actually:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*MITB Finish discussion*

*Reigns:* So what’s the finish? I know I’m going over but how? :reigns2

*Triple H:* We have other plans. :trips3

*Reigns:* What? Let me talk to Vince.

*Vince:* Rollins wins clean. :vince2

*Reigns:* WHAT. But Vin

*Vince:* SHUT UP GOT DAMN IT YOU FAILED THE WELLNESS POLICY YOU IDIOT. :Out

*Rollins:* :Cocky

*Vince:* Don’t get too happy because Ambrose is CASHING IN ON YOU.

*Triple H: * :trips7

*Rollins: * :Rollins2

*Ambrose:* :ambrose4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Meltzer reporting that Ambrose stooged him off to the office about smoking marijuana and convinced them to change plans in his favor.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WTF Roman failed a drugs test you fucked up there :maury. Roman isnt Vince's golden boy anymore


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This really the kind of guy you want as the face of your company? If WWE knows the meaning of justice, he'll be getting dropped to the mid card.

The pleasing thing about this is it shows the wellness policy takes no prisoners. Really didn't think WWE would suspend a guy like Reigns.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Fucking ey Roman.

Great, this is breaking the site.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



squarebox said:


> Test Cena while you're at it WWE.


Hell yeah.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He's not a good guy, he's not a bad guy. He's just high.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

squarebox said:


> Test Cena while you're at it WWE.


The problem is its been said and shown Cena hangs his test results up on a a public gym wall to show he's passed before ... It's a fuck you to his doubters 

It's like how when Batista was listed in signature, he actually sued Signuature and the leak and his name was removed which is why he wasn't suspended


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



DemBoy said:


> The one fucking time smarks wanted him for a match :bryanlol


Nailed it right in the fucking head. :lol

The timing sucks.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :mj2


Congratulations, You win Sir


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He's not a bad guy. He's not a good guy. He's the high guy!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



THE SHIV said:


> Looks like he wasn't The Guy, he was actually:


No, :ambrose4 is THE DUDE. :cudi

Reigns is just a guy now. A guy who failed the wellness test. :reigns2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Meltzer reporting that Ambrose stooged him off to the office about smoking marijuana and convinced them to change plans in his favor.


I am taking this is a joke... But if it really was pot then fuck Vince and his wellness policy. And I am not Roman's biggest fan so that is how much that statement means.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

THIS IS FUCKING HILARIOUS. 3 YEAR MASSIVE PUSH AND HE DOES THIS SHIT LOL.

but really i hope its not for weed. that would be pathetic. and i thought that was just a fine really??

But if he is doing steroids then the guy is a fucking idiot and someone you cant trust in a top position.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

This is even better news to me than Sunny falling off the wagon hearing that she's making appearances at truck stops as a lot lizard. My dinner will taste extra delicious tonight!


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Cut him.

Seriously.

Release him.

They won't. (Which see: Orton, Randy.)

But, much like RVD before him, they literally hand this guy the company, and he goes and fucks it up.

Maybe a year or two in ROH or New Japan or somewhere which might humble him might do some good.

Roman Reigns, right now, needs to understand that a lot of the ills of this company DO fall on him, as the company's ratings and house show numbers have plummeted with him at the top.

Seriously. I know a lot of people aren't going to like this opinion -- but for what this means to the company, I think it best the WWE and Roman Reigns part ways for a while.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

first Reigns loses the title, now he gets suspended for 30 days?

somewhere there's a smark with a lamp and one wish left.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I don't use good drugs, I don't use bad drugs, I use THE DRUGS!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I think I just heard all the Roman haters jizz in their pants from the bellows of their parents' basements.

In all seriousness, really shitty thing to happen just when Reigns was picking up serious steam, but at least he manned up and owned his mistake. I wonder what the violation was? From what I know about the Wellness Policy, even something as trivial as not having a proper doctor's note for a certain medication could count as a violation. But whatever, it's none of our business.

I liked Roman's post-Mania title run, but I thought there was a better chance for him to get over more after he was defeated for it, maybe even turn heel. Guess that remains to be seen now.

The thing I'm really interested in though is how do they address it on TV? That's a pretty big elephant in the room to just try and sweep under the rug and ignore, which is what this company likes to do. The most fan-divided star since John Cena is suddenly gone for a month, so what do you do? Hope they show some balls and just tell it like it is.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Its okay all. 5 weeks is 35 days, minus 2 since were on a tuesday. He can show at the LIVE SMACKDOWN before Battleground :V


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman should never be in the main event now and really you cant have this guy as face of the company when hes off his head on drugs


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Definitely surprised.

I mean, if they were so concerned with "protecting Roman", they would've took the Randy Orton approach.

I can't see how anybody would consider the Wellness Policy anything less than legitimate at this point. And I'm not gonna condemn Roman for failing, as if he snorted an 8 ball or stuck a needle in his ass. Could've been as simple as not pissing at all when he was supposed to or taking a supplement with a hidden ingredient, which I've heard Meltzer say happens often with MMA fighters.

In the end, he'll be alright. He ain't the first main eventer to be suspended and damn sure won't be the last. Hopefully, they use these 30 days to re-evaluate his presentation going forward because, quite frankly, this could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Party time.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

How they gonna explain him off TV for a month? Gonna be funny to see how they spin it from kayfabe pov.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:banderas


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saved_masses said:


> first Reigns loses the title, now he gets suspended for 30 days?
> 
> somewhere there's a smark with a lamp and one wish left.


Hopefully the lamp has Aladdin rules......


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman Reigns is still making it to Battleground. So I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

hahahahahahahahahaha this is amazing! Roman Roids is screwed.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Pretty shocked by this, especially since Cena's gotten away with it for so long. Thought the "top guy" had immunity...


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Please guys this is not a conspiracy.
If Reigns would have suspended before the MitB PPV they wouldnt have confirmed the shield triple threat on raw.
Its really shocking.

however im really happy about that
1st we dont get the shield triple threat at a cheap C PPV called Battleground.
2nd reigns off tv.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

THANK YOU!!!! DREAMS COME TRUE! I'm back to watching wrestling again!


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Hopefully this shut downs the "lol wellness" arguments for ever.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> THIS IS FUCKING HILARIOUS. 3 YEAR MASSIVE PUSH AND HE DOES THIS SHIT LOL.
> 
> but really i hope its not for weed. that would be pathetic. and i thought that was just a fine really??
> 
> But if he is doing steroids then the guy is a fucking idiot and someone you cant trust in a top position.


Which is why he needs to be gone in a month.

No triple threat at Battleground, Summer Slam, Mania 33, or anytime soon. Cut your losses and cut Roman Reigns. And if The Rock doesn't like it, his services are no longer required either.

One thought I had: This ABSOLUTELY VINDICATES the WWE Universe with respect to Reigns. Not only in their booing the guy, but in their closing their wallets to the WWE in the last several months.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Maybe Roman's entire build was in order to job to the wellness policy and make it look strong?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

There goes his push. He fucked up. Any stoppage of his push is well deserved. No face of the company can do shit like this now days. He'd be lucky as fuck to still be a top guy in the future. Look what happened to Randy. They kept his ass down the card for a while. 

It better not be some dumb shit like weed fpalm. 

Vince is playing no games. He even suspended Roman. 

:ha dude gonna be fighting against Fandango on Main Event now.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Omg


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Vince should just release Roman


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

If this is for weed I fully support Reigns :thecause

It's 2016, get with the times already WWE! No kid gives a flying fuck if the face of the company likes to get blazed in his spare time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Dell said:


> How they gonna explain him off TV for a month? Gonna be funny to see how they spin it from kayfabe pov.


They never spin it if it's announced publicly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I hope something exotic like cocaine, weed or mushrooms would suffice.


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Rankles75 said:


> Pretty shocked by this, especially since Cena's gotten away with it for so long. Thought the "top guy" had immunity...


Cena doesn't do drugs, bro. He's 100% natural and is an inspiration to all. I thought Reigns was the same but I was mistaken.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DeeGuy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> This really the kind of guy you want as the face of your company? If WWE knows the meaning of justice, he'll be getting dropped to the mid card.
> 
> The pleasing thing about this is it shows the wellness policy takes no prisoners. Really didn't think WWE would suspend a guy like Reigns.


They suspended fucking Orton, Mysterio, and Jeff Hardy all of who make them more money


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



troyag93 said:


> Roman Reigns is still making it to Battleground. So I don't see the big deal.


Not if the WWE wants to have a company by the end of the year.

The Universe will riot if he even shows up at Battleground. Forget the match, forget winning it!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Now someone get HHH to piss in a cup


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Holly fucking shit.

This will break the internet.

Why Roman? WHY?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

C'mon, for a first offense, he's not going to he relegated to Superstars or fired. Slap on the wrist and suspension for public image. Before we know it, he'll be back on Raw getting the most passionate responses ever, Maggle!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So disappointed, really, wellness policy? What a dumb dumb. This makes MITB make sense.


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Fucking amazing, this means he wont be winning the title at Battleground,this couldnt have come at a better time


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

As much as this is funny, it won't change anything IMO.

This probably explains why Ambrose is now the current champion and why Rollins got a clean win.
30 days from today is the 21st July, the PPV is the 24th is it not? He'll be back for the PPV and in time for the triple threat.

Wouldn't surprise me if he won the title straight back to be honest. It's only one strike, if he gets another then perhaps it may changes things.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm not a bad guy, I'm not a good guy, I'm a Steroid Guy!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

LOL YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES YES! YES! YES! OMG this is so great, my dream has come true, that fucktard is out of the main event and gone! Over pushed motherfucker. Hopefully this has soured WWE on him as being their top babyface and he's pushed down the card when he returns.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> Ahh, the bullshit of the "Wellness Policy" strikes again, I see.
> 
> What a crock of shit. The whole roster is violating the fucking policy on a daily basis.


This. Cena is so blatenly on steroids it hurts. It cant of been for roids.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Smh imagine getting pushed to the moon and doing shit like this.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Given Survivor Series record, Rumble record, a Rumble win, back to back Mania main events and is a 3 time champ all while being booked stronger than Cena, Austin and Rock put together. And the dude does something stupid and fails the wellness :lmao. Don't care what it was, he is a legit idiot for throwing it all away. He'll still have a career but this should hurt him for a long time. Vince would look even worse in the eyes of the guys in the back if he came back and continued to get a huge push.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So what'd he actually do? Are we gonna find out, or is this gonna be like the NFL where they just say it's Adderall and sweep the real reasons under the rug?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Oh shit.

He should definitely be dropped from Battleground now, and then perhaps WWE can put him back in the title picture for Summerslam.


----------



## WWEfan2123 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dell said:


> How they gonna explain him off TV for a month? Gonna be funny to see how they spin it from kayfabe pov.


Did they with Titus?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman Reigns has been given the world by Vince, and he's doing everything in his power to ruin it. First by failing to entertain the audience, and now by violating the company's wellness policy.

This is one dumb motherfucker.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



BehindYou said:


> Hopefully this shut downs the "lol wellness" arguments for ever.


The wellness policy is still a joke. Every top guy in the company gives it the slip. Roman was just dumb enough to get caught. Punk and Scott Steiner have both exposed it for what it is. Vince's favourites get to skip it entirely or have their violations swept under the carpet. Randy had the rules re-written for him because he hit three strikes. Now your strikes can expire, which is ridiculous and clearly done to let certain people keep using. If the possibility of that third strike firing you is not always hanging over a wrestler's head then they are not going to take it seriously.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Wrestlefire said:


> Not if the WWE wants to have a company by the end of the year.
> 
> The Universe will riot if he even shows up at Battleground. Forget the match, forget winning it!


People want to see a Shield 3 Way. Nobody wants see Ambrose vs Rollins for 7th time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*Holy fuck.*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I won't pass judgement until it comes out what exactly happened. He'll be fine though, not like he'll be relegated to Brooklyn Brawler status.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I really hope there is a loud THANK YOU VINCE chant to start the next RAW


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So what yall think? 

1. Steroids 

2. Something dumb like weed. 

3. An Adam Rose like situation 

4. Or hard drugs?


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman may go on to have an Orton-esque run but the dream of him as "face of the company" is dead. WWE is back to square one on finding that next big babyface. I can't even imagine how angry Vince must be right now.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



UKChatta said:


> This. Cena is so blatenly on steroids it hurts. It cant of been for roids.


Isn't there some loophole for hgh use?

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/1sq4al/wwe_wellness_policy_loopholes/


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Iron Man said:


> Given Survivor Series record, Rumble record, a Rumble win, back to back Mania main events and is a 3 time champ all while being booked stronger than Cena, Austin and Rock put together. And the dude does something stupid and fails the wellness :lmao. Don't care what it was, he is a legit idiot for throwing it all away. He'll still have a career but this should hurt him for a long time. Vince would look even worse in the eyes of the guys in the back if he came back and continued to get a huge push.


Roman fans will still defend him too :kobelol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:Rollins :Rollins :Rollins :Rollins

The guy got popped.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*I suddenly like Roman more now.*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Can you imagine the chants when he returns? lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Granted, he'll be back for Battleground, but how do you build a match with a suspended guy lol? I imagine it'll quietly be made a singles match between Ambrose and Rollins for the title.


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm really more worried how Vince is taking all this more than whats happening now with Roman. He may need a counselor or some shit in this most emotional time. Than Vince has to have a fatherly talk with Roman. Just write him out of BG next week on Raw some way he comes back the night after BG set up something for SS and move on from this bullshit. 5 week vacation for thee man


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Last Marauder said:


> So what yall think?
> 
> 1. Steroids
> 
> ...


Can't be steroids. otherwise guys like Cena and Brock would have been busted long ago.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Holy fuck :surprise:


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

wwe should not let romen reigns wrestles at Battleground.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> I won't pass judgement until it comes out what exactly happened. He'll be fine though, not like he'll be relegated to Brooklyn Brawler status.


You think Reigns was framed? What do you think happened?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:westbrook5 

Your new "face" of the company, Vince. Feel stupid yet? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Michael Cole: "Ladies and gentlemen, former WWE Champion and The Guy Roman Reigns is on a world wide tour inspiring children, single handedly building hospitals and curing cancer. He is expected to return on July 21st."


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Looks like Reigns took the cheap steroids instead of the HGH


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I hope they somehow incorporate this into a new gimmick.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Zigberg said:


> Ahh, the bullshit of the "Wellness Policy" strikes again, I see.
> 
> What a crock of shit. The whole roster is violating the fucking policy on a daily basis.


LOL

You're going to have to explain then why a million other guys not named Roman haven't been suspended....other than Cena or Lesnar of course.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm shocked. I don't believe this has to result in the MITB results, because they announce the Tripke Threath for Battleground. Doing that just to suspend Roman would be a terrible bussiness move.


I don't like Reigns, but I really feel sad for him. Hope is not a serious drug or else and he came back better and more focus.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ya'll really gonna line up to take your shots at this man like he did something personally to you, huh? Can we at least wait until we know what he did before we tell him how stupid he is?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Number 1 trending topic in America on twitter :mj2


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Man I wish this happened after Battleground and Reigns returned at SummerSlam in Brooklyn that crowd would be hilarious


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I won't pass judgement until it comes out what exactly happened. He'll be fine though, not like he'll be relegated to Brooklyn Brawler status.


If that's the case he'll at least be Pat Patterson's top guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Not if the WWE wants to have a company by the end of the year.
> 
> The Universe will riot if he even shows up at Battleground. Forget the match, forget winning it!


Lol yeah sure


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Can't be steroids. otherwise guys like Cena and Brock would have been busted long ago.


Cena and Brock aren't on steroids, they're on HGH which won't show up on WWE's piss test.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Hahaha Roman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Renegade said:


> Ya'll really gonna line up to take your shots at this man like he did something personally to you, huh? Can we at least wait until we know what he did before we tell him how stupid he is?


No one is acting like he did something personally to anyone, but it is an ENORMOUS screw up on his part. Come on, man. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Chrome said:


> Granted, he'll be back for Battleground, but how do you build a match with a suspended guy lol? I imagine it'll quietly be made a singles match between Ambrose and Rollins for the title.


Same way they had Ambrose speak for him during the Reigns/HHH build for Mania while he was getting his nose done. Ducklips is insignificant to this match when you have Ambrose and Rollins doing the work.

Story of their careers.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Damn, what a shame.

AMBROSE VS ROLLINS CONTINUES, LET'S GO!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Iron Man said:


> You think Reigns was framed? What do you think happened?


I'm not saying that, I'm saying lots of fucky shit happens with the wellness policy, most recently with Adam Rose. He could be on roids, heroin, crack, who knows. But I'm not gonna go on the "LOL DUMBASS ROMAN ROIDS JUNKIE" train. This probably looks hella biased since I'm a Reigns fan but it could be anyone from Rollins to Big E and I wouldn't get out the pitchforks just yet.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Renegade said:


> Ya'll really gonna line up to take your shots at this man like he did something personally to you, huh? Can we at least wait until we know what he did before we tell him how stupid he is?


>Breaks the wellness policy because he's a moron 
"Why you guys gotta be meanies? :'("

Can't make this shit up :kobelol


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is never going away no matter what they try, Roman Reigns has forever stained himself and will live with this over his head thanks to fans.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Clearly hearing his plans pitched by creative, and fistdowning uppers. poor bastard.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Imagine the chants when he comes back.

:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He's not a good guy, he's not a bad guy... he's suspended.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What? Wow... that's a shocker.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Reigns really screwed up big time, I can't see him winning at Battleground now.......


I don't think it was weed because the WWE only fines stars for it ( Cody got fined for weed several years ago I believe)


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Literally fucking Christmas 2.0


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Dibil13 said:


> The wellness policy is still a joke. Every top guy in the company gives it the slip. Roman was just dumb enough to get caught. Punk and Scott Steiner have both exposed it for what it is. Vince's favourites get to skip it entirely or have their violations swept under the carpet. Randy had the rules re-written for him because he hit three strikes. Now your strikes can expire, which is ridiculous and clearly done to let certain people keep using. If the possibility of that third strike firing you is not always hanging over a wrestler's head then they are not going to take it seriously.


So Reigns is not a "Vince favorite"?

My guess is he's violated numerous times that even being Vince's pet couldn't help him.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Welp, I hope this mean that the triple threat occurs in WM. I really enjoyed Roman in ring action lately.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Only way you get popped for weed is if you take synthetic like truth or mojo like Bourne


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I honestly don't know.

Part of me wants to believe that considering how big of a star Roman is, that they're using this as a way to get Roman off of TV so all of this heat on him can wear off and that they can press the reset button on him. But if he actually did fail some kind of drug test, that would definitely be quite the swerve of Vince Russo proportions.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

First heard about this off-site and figured it was a joke. Once I saw the thread and the tweet I was shocked like everyone else. Only he knows why he did it and although I'm not defending him he is only human. Hopefully he learns his lesson because this is a stain on his career now.


----------



## MrKisstoefur (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Out of the three members of the Shield; Roman was the one to get suspended? I find this hilarious considering we all know Ambrose likes to have a good time. Haha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He's not a good guy. He's not a bad guy. He just knows a guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Yeah, and what about the Raw results where they made him the co #1 contender? How does that make sense. 

All I have to say is HA! Maybe Dean will actually hold the title longer. Probably not, but a man can dream. Surprised they didn't hide the results, there hasn't been a high profile suspension in years, but then again, maybe this is a sly attempt by Vince to make him not look like he's being pandered to, thus getting him more over. Won't work, but that could be at play. Either way, HA!


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He is going to join Adam Rose coke sniffing party flock in the indies... Oh yea!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



norris22 said:


> wwe should not let romen reigns wrestles at Battleground.


They just gotta turn him heel now. right?

who the fuck is going to cheer this man.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Saw a comment on Reddit; "you on the juice, Uce?"


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I cant stress enough how obvious it is that probably more than half of the roster is on steroids. I live in the gym so i know my shit on this. 

You cannot get their size, leaness, and recovery without using them. Its physically impossible. Look at triple h's and rocks physique for their age. Even the skinny lads will be on it for their recovery n endurance. Not all people on roids are big aka lance armstrong perfect example.

This cannot be for roids, it ll be for weed or something.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What in the actual fuck?! Lmao , bruh! This is amazing!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Alvarez on the Observer Live pretty much just confirmed that they knew about this before the PPV.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WOOOOOOOOOO HES OUT OF MY TV FOR 30 days. Down he goes because hey, you can't have a guy as the FOTC who does drugs right Vince?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

My best guess is they'll do an angle where Rollins takes Reigns out and the match is changed to a singles match. I can't see them letting him compete in the title match after they announced on the website he's suspended. Or they may just announce Reigns was injured in his match with Rollins on Raw, who knows but they gotta explain it somehow. 

They sure as shit aint gonna have Seth or Shane announce he was suspended for drug use, so its gonna be interesting to see how they spin it on tv.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Hit said:


> >Breaks the wellness policy because he's a moron
> "Why you guys gotta be meanies? :'("
> 
> Can't make this shit up :kobelol


Wait and see what he did before judging him breh. He broke the Wellness but we gotta wait to see if it's just weed. WWE might be against weed and punish those who use it but it's alright in the real world.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



NeverDrewADime said:


> Cena and Brock aren't on steroids, they're on HGH which won't show up on WWE's piss test.


I'd be willing to bet that Brock at least has used anabolic steroids at some point.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Well back to every episode of RAW having a 25 minute Cena promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Q-MAN said:


> This is never going away no matter what they try, Roman Reigns has forever stained himself and will live with this over his head thanks to fans.


In a world where Jeff Hardy, Mysterio, Edge, Orton have failed test, Rock has admitted to roid use, Cena has alluded to using them nobody will give a real fuck about Reigns failing.

It will become a joke like his dad pants or blue contacts. But it's not about to be some actual knock on him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



CALΔMITY;60757274 said:


> First heard about this off-site and figured it was a joke. Once I saw the thread and the tweet I was shocked like everyone else. Only he knows why he did it and although I'm not defending him he is only human. Hopefully he learns his lesson because this is a stain on his career now.


Who told you Cala


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



MrKisstoefur said:


> Out of the three members of the Shield; Roman was the one to get suspended? I find this hilarious considering we all know Ambrose likes to have a good time. Haha


The day wrestlers get suspended for alcohol is the day Ambrose will be afraid of.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Vince probably gave him roids for his big push
and when he realized it was going south 
turned around and used the drugs as an excuse to pull the plug 


He's one sick, corrupt son of a bitch that I wouldn't put it passed.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

SUFFERIN' STEROIDSTASH


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Eric Fleischer said:


> LOL
> 
> You're going to have to explain then why a million other guys not named Roman haven't been suspended....other than Cena or Lesnar of course.


Because the wellness policy is a pile of shit that they use to make examples of people at random intervals to maintain the illusion that the company is heavily drugs tested.

I'm bored of having this debate and explaining the obvious to the delusional and/or uneducated. The whole roster uses various forms of PED's. I'm right, anyone who thinks differently is wrong.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

looks like Roman's tag-team partner is the 


THA JUICE


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*Two years of WM main events. 3 World Title victories. Being lined up to be the heir to John Cena. And he fucks it all up like that. :no:

How the fuck is WWE gonna do this BG main event now? *


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Rugrat said:


> I guess this means that the Wellness Policy is legit


The fact that Cena (most obvious PED abuser ever with all his speedy comebacks) is undefeated against it means it's anything but legit. I'm sure you have to fail the test AND do something to piss Vince off to get suspended.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



PWInsider said:


> With the announcement today that WWE has suspended Roman Reigns for a failure of the WWE Wellness Policy, here are some quick questions that we might not get immediate answers to, but are worth asking today:
> 
> *What did Reigns fail for, if anything? After all, Hornswoggle has made it public that his own lone Wellness suspension happened because he couldn't provide a urine sample in the time allotted for him by testers. So, what caused the suspension for Reigns?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm guessing this happened just days before MITB going by the betting odds for MITB. The smart money seemed on Reigns until Sunday..

I agree with a blessing in disguise. As it is impossible not to bring him back as heel. It has to be! His clean cut image has taken a big hit with this, perfect timing!

As much as I want Ambrose to retain at Battleground, I can't help but think if Reigns wins back the title after spending most of the month suspended.. NUCLEAR HEAT. This ironically could've been the best thing to happen for Reigns going forward. 

Although, saying that. I wouldn't be surprised if he got dropped down the card for a while in punishment but I think that'll depend on how serious the substance he took was.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Poor guy, I hate how the smarks are gonna have a field day when he makes his return, they'll probably chant "Steroids" and shit like that, which is sad.. I don't want the guy to be the #1 player but I hate to see a fall from grace like that

Will they save the Shield triple threat match for the WM 33 main event? It's a big money match, I can't see them not capitalizing on it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman getting suspended before LSDean and Nazi-Loving Rollins is a trip, tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Since Roman is done for thirty days, may we have a 30 day moratorium on new Reigns threads?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Hit said:


> >Breaks the wellness policy because he's a moron
> "Why you guys gotta be meanies? :'("
> 
> Can't make this shit up :kobelol


"Everyone else is doing it, why are you guys singling out poor Reigns?" :kobelol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Man that 3 year mega push for Reigns has really paid off for Vince said no one.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

That's his "Die, Rocky, die" moment.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WWE has invested too much into Reigns IMO. While he may not get the title back on him for a while, I still believe he will be featured in main event feuds and programs. Could this lead to a full-blown heel turn? Well the chances now look better than ever.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

_*Roman's worst decision in his career thus far. I hope he learns his lesson.*_


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wonder what it was. I have noticed that both he and Ambrose have gotten noticeably bigger again, after getting petty skinny around the time of one of their foreign tours earlier this year.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Who will everyone blame with him gone?! What will the smarks post about before/during/after Raw each week to get 'likes' from everyone?! Will WF posting drop by 50%?! WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO WF?!


.... Oh, wait, there's always old faithful... Cena.



Edit: In other news, what will be the response of all the smarks that say, "DUHH, DA GOLDEN BOIZ DON'T GET TEZTID!!"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Vince must be livid his goldenboy #2 was given everything from a Survivor Series record, Royal Rumble wins, two WM main events and a continued overpush only to end up violating their Wellness Policy. Wonder what happens from here. Will Roman continue to get overpushed? And CM Punk continues to look correct. He did everything he was supposed to do and all he wanted was a WM main event match. Never got it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> looks like Roman's tag-team partner is the
> 
> 
> THA JUICE


A shame Juvi wasn't bigger , he should have been right up there with Rey


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I wonder if this is a work to let us know that things are changing... like Roman's superman push is over and is not the FOTC anymore, perhaps a heel turn....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



> *Should WWE reward Reigns with a return from suspension with a PPV main event? If so, what message would that send to the locker room and the audience?


It's a good point tbh. Hey its Roman who is just back from breaking the companies most important rule and was suspended and punished for it.......but that doesn't matter now, he's straight back into the main event as planned because he's too damn important.

Yeeeeeah.

Going to be interesting to see for sure what transpires.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*If Roman was doing cocaine off of a strippers titty he legit might make my top two favorite wrestlers of all time.*


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

A lot of people are speculating that this happened before MITB and that's why he lost the belt. If that's the case, then why did they announced the Triple Threat match at BG? Shit makes no sense.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Roman getting suspended before LSDean and Nazi-Loving Rollins is a trip, tbh.


An acid trip? 8*D


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

For all i know he could be suspended for taking some Dietary supplement or for drinking a beer inside the period WWE doesn't allow it. 30 days suspension is nothing serious TBH.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



THE SHIV said:


> Since Roman is done for thirty days, may we have a 30 day moratorium on new Reigns threads?


Expecting more now tbh. Some people just can't help themselves.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

xhbkx said:


> A lot of people are speculating that this happened before MITB and that's why he lost the belt. If that's the case, then why did they announced the Triple Threat match at BG? Shit makes no sense.


Probably just got results today at Smackdown. 


I'm shocked but this is funny.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



American_Nightmare said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> Part of me wants to believe that considering how big of a star Roman is, that they're using this as a way to get Roman off of TV so all of this heat on him can wear off and that they can press the reset button on him. But if he actually did fail some kind of drug test, that would definitely be quite the swerve of Vince Russo proportions.


It's 100% real. If they wanted Roman off TV, they would've come up with something that didn't taint his reputation.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

There is absolutely no way it is weed. Why is that even being speculated about? If Reigns drops positive for THC, the company tells him just don't smoke where kids can see you, maybe fines him and keeps it under wraps. Whatever he did (probably PEDs), I'm sure if he was getting over like Vince wants him to, this would be swept under the rug.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Just got back from lunch right now and read this, 25 pgs already? :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Guarantee they knew about this and tried keeping it under wraps until the dirtsheets got a hold of it. Left them no choice but to act.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He probably got busted before the PPV, but they didn´t want to spoil their main event. Just changed the ending, and moving on.
They did something like that when Orton got busted once.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Although its only 30 Day suspension so he'll be back in time for Battleground since that's 5 weeks away :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brollins said:


> For all i know he could be suspended for taking some Dietary supplement or for drinking a beer inside the period WWE doesn't allow it. 30 days suspension is nothing serious TBH.


Yes, your golden boy, future face of the company, the man who you gave everything to the day he was brought up getting in trouble for a whole month because he's stupid isn't serious...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Battleground is in 34 days. Triple threat will still likely happen.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Mister Abigail said:


> Reigns fired for failing the wellness test.
> 
> Can you imagine?





Eheheheh


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I just audibly gasped I can't believe it. I suppose the days of brushing wellness violation under the rug for top guys is well and truly over. 

Good lord that is a massive news story


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



xhbkx said:


> A lot of people are speculating that this happened before MITB and that's why he lost the belt. If that's the case, then why did they announced the Triple Threat match at BG? Shit makes no sense.


*Well the next PPV will be AFTER his suspension is up. The punishment is the suspension itself. WWE are still high as fuck on this guy.... they know that having the triple threat match makes more money than Seth v Dean. It makes sense. *


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Iron Man said:


> Who told you Cala


A soupboy



Amber B said:


> The day wrestlers get suspended for alcohol is the day Ambrose will be afraid of.


I remember when some people tried to spread rumors that he was on coke or something and Renee was his supplier. Hoo boi :kobe12


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brock said:


> Expecting more now tbh. Some people just can't help themselves.


REIGNSSUSPENDEDLOL threads galore. Oh joy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is why I like people like Orton, Hardy and Ambrose. You know what you're getting them. 
A good fucking time and a hesitant push because of their possible cracky ways.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow, that is really freaking surprising, especially considering the fact that this had to be very recent, like last night or at the MITB. Even still, Roman's suspension ends before battleground, so i don't think it changes anything...besides the fact that he may no longer be winning that match.

Guess we'll just have to find out.

Hopefully Roman learns from this, you make a mistake, you learn from it and never do it again, especially seeing all the little kids role-modeling after said person.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

It could be the best thing that's ever happened to him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Chrome said:


> REIGNSSUSPENDEDLOL threads galore. Oh joy.


One could always bring back that Roman Empire geek 

:hmm:

:side:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ambrose must have slipped some acid in Roman Reigns' tater tots.

Nah but serious...damn things just got real. A part of me sympathises with him but he's obviously not the sharpest knife in the drawer. He'll be back in the main event regardless but the ice is getting thinner and thinner.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



AryaDark said:


> *Well the next PPV will be AFTER his suspension is up. The punishment is the suspension itself. WWE are still high as fuck on this guy.... they know that having the triple threat match makes more money than Seth v Dean. It makes sense. *


They should've done an injury angle on RAW then. Him missing multiple weeks of build up just to magically show up at the PPV will confuse the heck out of the casual viewers.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



xhbkx said:


> A lot of people are speculating that this happened before MITB and that's why he lost the belt. If that's the case, then why did they announced the Triple Threat match at BG? Shit makes no sense.


Because Battleground is 5 weeks away instead of the usual 3 or 4 so he'll be back on the RAW before Battleground.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

If WWE was all-in on Roman, he would not have been "randomly" selected to be tested... WWE uses drug testing like some dog owners use invisible fencing...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

All apart of Cena's plan...:cena5


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow Reigns has really let the company down after everything they've given him. If it turns out he has been using steroids, he is done as the guy. That will hang over his head and he'll never be the next John Cena.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Surely this has to mean a Heel Turn.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> No one is acting like he did something personally to anyone, but it is an ENORMOUS screw up on his part. Come on, man. :lol


You may not, but you'll find that others aren't holding to that same line of reason. 



Hit said:


> >Breaks the wellness policy because he's a moron
> "Why you guys gotta be meanies? :'("
> 
> Can't make this shit up :kobelol


If that's how you interpret it, be my guest. I'm simply an advocate of waiting for the complete story before making judgments. Provided, I am a fan of Roman, I extend that same courtesy to folks I dislike as well. Its quite clear that one way or another, the man screwed up. The extent to which he did is still unknown.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Hit said:


> Yes, your golden boy, future face of the company, the man who you gave everything to the day he was brought up getting in trouble for a whole month because he's stupid isn't serious...


*If you fail the wellness policy it doesn't fucking matter who you are!* This is a great message to the locker room and the fans. Roman is not above anyone, in fact, NO ONE IS.

Also..

He could've been suspended without any limit if we are talking about some serious drug abuse. Have you read the wellness policy ? Let me clarify that a lot of substances that are banned are not only drugs or Alcohol.

Let me remind you that Roman is not the champion anymore, who said he is the Golden Boy ? You guys planted the golden boy seed.

How is Rollins-less of a Golden Boy ? Or even Dean Ambrose ? We are talking about guys that have been main eventing for the last year and have been the face of the company, all three of them.

When Roman was being pushed, at his peak of #makeRomanLookStrong , Rollins cashed in at WM. 

I think you people need to sort out some stuff regarding Roman. He is equal to the others, that is the message being passed here and i am freaking happy with this no double standards attitude.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Maybe it's why he lost, but if that is the case, surely they'd have written him off TV yesterday?


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



xhbkx said:


> They should've done an injury angle on RAW then. Him missing multiple weeks of build up just to magically show up at the PPV will confuse the heck out of the casual viewers.


If I were them I'd make the suspension part of the story - it's going to be anyway.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

What's Persian Pains doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Renegade said:


> You may not, but you'll find that others aren't holding to that same line of reason.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you interpret it, be my guest. I'm simply an advocate of waiting for the complete story before making judgments. Provided, I am a fan of Roman, I extend that same courtesy to folks I dislike as well. Its quite clear that one way or another, the man screwed up. The extent to which he did is still unknown.


It's huge news. Someone of his stature, with everything he's been given, and failing a wellness test is a huge deal and something worth being critical of.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brock said:


> One could always bring back that Roman Empire geek
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> :side:


DO IT

Think of the rant :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*So according to Meltzer, WWE knew before the PPV.

That probably explains why he lost the title. Have him lose the belt, let him take the punishment, and he'll be able to come back in time for Battleground.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

You're handed everything on a silver platter, how do you fuck that up


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brollins said:


> For all i know he could be suspended for taking some Dietary supplement or for drinking a beer inside the period WWE doesn't allow it. 30 days suspension is nothing serious TBH.


Nah, if it was something minor they could have swept it under the rug or prolonged his suspension. They did it when Swagger got busted for pot and pushed his suspension forward to when his court case was. And that was a public arrest.

My money is on something heavier. And them forcing him to publicly apologize makes me think so too.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So according to Meltzer, WWE knew before the PPV.*


Have to wonder if the plan was different prior to Reigns pissing hot.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I look forward to Roman going on the Arsenio Hall Show to clear this matter up for everyone...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

From "You can't wrestle" to "Druggy, Druggy, Druggy"

There will come a point where he won't be able to handle the chants, the WWE universe will probably kill him off in a year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Regardless of what it was for, Roman should better. With the push he was getting, he can't even THINK about doing something questionable, especially with how hard the fans have been on him. It's going to get ugly when he gets back, especially if he STILL doesn't turn heel.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Dell said:


> What's shocking is they didn't sweep this under the rug.


That shocks me about this. So weird. I'm glad he just owned it and didn't come out with a BS excuse, though. WOW! Helluva time to be a Reigns fan. >>


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

ROMAN HAS MORE JUICE THAN A BEACH BAR


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Watch Vince still keep him face. Make him do a redemption storyline :lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Nah, if it was something minor they could have swept it under the rug or prolonged his suspension. They did it when Swagger got busted for pot and pushed his suspension forward to when his court case was. And that was a public arrest.
> 
> My money is on something heavier. And them forcing him to publicly apologize makes me think so too.


Could be. Who knows!! Unless they are really strict applying their rules.

Conspiracy theory ? John Cena dropped an e-pill on Romans cup.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:lmao Reigns fans must be raging :fuckthis :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So according to Meltzer, WWE knew before the PPV.
> 
> That probably explains why he lost the title. Have him lose the belt, let him take the punishment, and he'll be able to come back in time for Battleground.*


If they knew, then why have Reigns become a number one contender the next night on Raw?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> It's huge news. *Someone of his stature,* with everything he's been given, and failing a wellness test is a huge deal and *something worth being critical of.*


I absolutely agree that someone in his position should be subjected to the criticism, but if that criticism is rendered before proper information and context reveals itself, its essentially irrelevant, is it not?

The information will come out, and at that time, go full blast. All the premature criticisms, not speaking towards any of your comments specifically, are just displaying previously established biases.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*










:kobelol if signs like this show up in the crowd.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Davy Jones said:


> Have to wonder if the plan was different prior to Reigns pissing hot.


It probably was. Reigns was a heavy favorite when all of the insider money came in on Friday night/Saturday morning. Then the odds changed in the hours leading up to the PPV.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> If they knew, then why have Reigns become a number one contender the next night on Raw?


To win it back, of course.

#BestForBusiness


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ahhh, this explains the vest now. Its to hide his 600-pack. 
On a serious note, it might have been a "I'm not pissing in that cup" moment for Reigns after he did have a difference of opinion about the direction of his character. He seems like the negative chants get to him, and that type of venom was making him unhappy at work and he wanted to become a heel or something and they shot the idea down for the failing Superman 2.0 role he's stuck with.

"I'm not pissing in that cup, I'm going home" RR


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WHAT THE FUCK ROMAN???!!!


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Can someone make a gif for me? AJ styles kicking Roman Reigns on the back of the head, glass table exteme rules followed by WASTED! GTA death filter

Id like to use it as my sig until his suspension is over :lmao


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I went Roman's restaurant but no matter what I ordered I just got cup after cup of JUICE


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> If they knew, then why have Reigns become a number one contender the next night on Raw?


*Probably because they're not gonna stop pushing him, and them suspending him, is their way of showing Roman's not as bulletproof as people think. 

Just a theory though. :draper2*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> If they knew, then why have Reigns become a number one contender the next night on Raw?


Dropping the belt could have just been a warning. BG is in 34 days, so he'll still be in the match. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up winning it, after he has "learned his lesson."


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

If it turns out to be steroids we can trust that Vince Mcmahon being the pinnacle of Integrity, will mark Roman's title reign with an asterisk in the official record book....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Renegade said:


> I absolutely agree that someone in his position should be subjected to the criticism, but if that criticism is rendered before proper information and context reveals itself, its essentially irrelevant, is it not?
> 
> The information will come out, and at that time, go full blast. All the premature criticisms, not speaking towards any of your comments specifically, are just displaying previously established biases.


Not really, because we already know he screwed up. Doesn't matter what drug it was. Roman and WWE confirmed he did something wrong/against their rules. He can be criticized right now.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Meltzer said they knew the test results before MITB.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

If wwe knew before mitb, you'd think it can't be that bad. He wasn't completely embarrassed on Raw like a pissed Vince would do. None of his booking on Raw was out of the ordinary. They booked the triple threat because they knew he'd be back by battleground. 

It really makes me wonder what exactly he got caught with. So many ways to trigger a dirty test.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Dropping the belt could have just been a warning. BG is in 34 days, so he'll still be in the match. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up winning it, after he has "learned his lesson."


If he did win it back that soon, there would be a HUGE backlash. Even bigger than it's already been. I don't think he will win it back that soon. I think fuckery will take place and Dean will retain.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



From Death Valley said:


> :lmao Reigns fans must be raging :fuckthis :heston


I am looking at the bright side of it, that heel turn is at least 85% sure now, dude will do what he does best and its being a cocky, badass asshole.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brollins said:


> *If you fail the wellness policy it doesn't fucking matter who you are!* This is a great message to the locker room and the fans. Roman is not above anyone, in fact, NO ONE IS.
> 
> Also..
> 
> ...


There could be a 10 page essay on how Dean Ambrose is less of a golden boy, but as for Rollins, his cash in only happened because Roman was failing to get over and they realized that him winning the world title at WM at the stage he was at would destroy him, then he lost 18 tv matches in a row, then he got injured and came back, and despite all the fans wanting him as a babyface, and despite the fact that all injured main eventers return as babyfaces, they kept him a heel solely because they didn't want Seth to get cheered more than Roman, which he did anyway. Then, when Seth beat Roman for the title, the "clean" pin only happened because Roman was suspended, and even then, it wasn't really clean because Roman still had the visual pin when the ref was down. Furthermore, guys like Meltzer have made it public that Roman was deemed the guy from the moment they signed him and that nothing was going to change that. That's how he's less of a golden boy. 

And yes, it does matter who you are. Triple H isn't even tested when he wrestles because he has a loophole of having an executive and not a talent contract, despite the fact that he's been a full time character on tv and yearly wrestler until just recently for God knows what reason. The wellness policy amendment of being able to work off one of your strikes has been dubbed "The Orton rule" because they wanted an excuse to not have to let him go. Furthermore, I don't recall a major, main event wellness strike before now since Jeff Hardy. It's always guys like Adam Rose and Hornswoggle, so whatever the case is with this suspension, nothing can be what it appears to be on the surface. For all we know, his suspension may very well be nothing more than a disguised plot on the part of Vince McMahon to make it look like he's not getting preferential treatment, so that he can get good will with the audience.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman needs to watch this:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Meltzer said on the Observer Breaking Audio that putting the title back on Reigns would look very bad for the Company and Reigns. He also mentioned Reigns looked a bit different on Sunday.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fjmshapyro%2Fstatus%2F745337738061176832%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Strike One


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is prime condition for a heel turn. Just make him a major unapologetic dick. Fuck his face push. It ain't meant to be. 

Give him proper punishment of course, first. If he got caught with something really serious, he deserves what he gets.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

TALENT IS NOT INJECTABLE


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I bet the culprit is Mexican Coca Cola, the original formula made with real sugar and real cocaína... ;-)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



RDEvans said:


> Meltzer said on the Observer Breaking Audio that putting the title back on Reigns would look very bad for the Company and Reigns.


It absolutely would. Don't get me wrong, he will win it again eventually. But not anytime soon, IMO.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Not really. WWE announced the Triple Threat for the next PPV before they announced this. Why would they do that after already announcing the match.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman's got new merch in WWEShop










Too soon? Blame Twitter.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Hopefully this means any Roman Reigns vs John Cena Wrestlemania 33 main event is off the cards. Surely Reigns is too much of a liability.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> It absolutely would. Don't get me wrong, he will win it again eventually. But not anytime soon, IMO.


Back in the day, this would be a regular Tuesday :lol 

What are the chances of this happening :lmao 

Watch wwe give him the redemption storyline fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



RDEvans said:


> Meltzer said on the Observer Breaking Audio that putting the title back on Reigns would look very bad for the Company and Reigns. He also mentioned Reigns looked a bit different on Sunday.


What was Roman tweaking during MITB or something? :woah


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Touch Vince = 3 Months suspension.
Use steroids = 30 Days suspension.

WWE logic.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Without reading the thread, I'm going to guess there's a massive celebration going on right now :lol?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> If he did win it back that soon, there would be a HUGE backlash. Even bigger than it's already been. I don't think he will win it back that soon. I think fuckery will take place and Dean will retain.


Maybe they'll wait longer to put it back on him. But there's a very strong probability that the plan was to keep it on him, given that he was a heavy favorite to go over Rollins after the insiders had started betting. The odds for that match shifted right before the PPV. I don't think they would have had Ambrose cash in had Reigns won. So I don't see his push being significantly affected by this.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Your right!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

On a related note, it's rumored








will be serving his suspension in The Phantom Zone.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm honestly shocked as hell about this. Sucks because he definitely has improved a lot despite what many people say. But he's not special, he's got to pay the price like a man. 

And not to be insensitive to Reigns, but this means that Ambrose's chances of retaining at Battlegroud have gone up exponentially, and he/Seth could possibly Main Event SummerSlam. Hell, Reigns may just take the pin.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, however I know a guy... :reigns2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Arch of Mia Malkova said:


> Meltzer said they knew the test results before MITB.


Really? Well, that would surprise me.

Why announce a match with him only to have him suspended? I know he’ll be back in time for it, but your seriously going to build this as a Triple Threat with one guy not even there because he was popped for a suspension? I mean, how do you even do that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> If they knew, then why have Reigns become a number one contender the next night on Raw?


This. If they knew that would have had Seth annihilate Roman after Dean cashed in or something, writing him off of tv. 

Or just had him lose via count out instead of both of them on RAW. 

Dude probably smoked something or popped a pill after RAW and got caught with a random drug test or something the next day.


----------



## MrKisstoefur (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

If they tested him Saturday this would make sense as to why the smart money came in all of a sudden on Sunday. Drug tests typically take 24-48 hours. Could also explain why they just now found out today if they tested him yesterday. Would make sense as to why they still booked him in the triple threat because they didn't know until today.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

How lucky are WWE that they have a ready built story line to headline the PPV, and even without Reigns it still makes sense.

I'd like to think WWE didn't know this.. Can they suspend someone for failing a Wellness Test but then still have them compete for a couple of shows?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

ROMAN BURNED ME WITH HIS CRACK PIPE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Last Marauder said:


> Back in the day, this would be a regular Tuesday :lol
> 
> What are the chances of this happening :lmao
> 
> Watch wwe give him the redemption storyline fpalm


Did they even have the Wellness Policy back the in mid to late 90s?? I honestly can't even remember. :lol

Things are completely different these days. It's amazing how much stuff like this has changed over the past 20 years.

Reigns having a redemption story would be fpalm The chants he is probably going to get are going to be insane.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Guys, you can be happy that he's off TV for 30 days.

But anyone that thinks this is going to alter his position on the card is delusional.

Like when Rollins' pictures became public, or Jericho punched the shit out of a female fan.

If WWE doesn't get an OVERWHELMING amount of negative press, they don't actually give a fuck. Even Orton's gotten violations and was still pushed afterwards


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

juice hard, juice often brehz


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> Not really. WWE announced the Triple Threat for the next PPV before they announced this. Why would they do that after already announcing the match.


Because you have a window to appeal.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I hope he's not competing at Battleground. Or if he is, he gets humiliated by Rollins/Ambrose. Take the pin.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

And people are like "Dat great Ambrose booking!"

Turns out, MitB is because of Reigns being on it.

:heston

They didn't plan to have Reigns lose it, and they don't want it on Rollins yet, so Ambrose gets it.

:eagle


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> This. If they knew that would have had Seth annihilate Roman after Dean cashed in or something, writing him off of tv.
> 
> Or just had him lose via count out instead of both of them on RAW.
> 
> Dude probably smoked something or popped a pill after RAW and got caught with a random drug test or something the next day.


Exactly. Have Seth attack him, or even the Wyatt or even him get injured. Wonder if they'll reference something on Smackdown?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Vince will probably get Jimmy and Jay Uso to flip a coin and have one of them take Roman's place in the Triple Threat.

:vince5 *"I have spare riot gear in my office! Find it and put the sonofabitch on! Nobody will notice dammit!"*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:wtf

Very surprised by this news. The guy they want to be the face of the company gets suspended for violating the wellness policy. I don't expect Reigns to get the title back anytime soon.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

"Took the test and failed, BELIEVE THAT"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

YO, does this mean Roman misses the draft?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Did they even have the Wellness Policy back the in mid to late 90s?? I honestly can't even remember. :lol
> 
> Things are completely different these days. It's amazing how much stuff like this has changed over the past 20 years.
> 
> Reigns having a redemption story would be fpalm The chants he is probably going to get are going to be insane.


Hasn't Orton failed it like 5 times lol?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheAverageMuta said:


> I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, however I know a guy... :reigns2


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Ahhh now the magic beans promo Roman cut on Big Show all makes sense...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Pretty sure its PED.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



wwetna1 said:


> He thun fucked up; he got scared Cena was coming for him lol.


This.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Last Marauder said:


> So what yall think?
> 
> 1. Steroids
> 
> ...


I'm gonna fantasy book steroids or weed. If he's on hard drugs it must be heroin, he sure as shit ain't coked up out there.

Jokes aside, I hate it for him, hope he doesn't pull an Adam Rose and start making excuses for it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*










Need a traditional meme in here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



THANOS said:


> Hasn't Orton failed it like 5 times lol?


They put in a rule where you can have one of your violations taken off if you can go a year with a violation I believe.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Looks like Seth Rollins is going to have to fill in full for Roman Reigns. 

Which is fine by me, because we can finally get back to the Ambrose vs Rollins feud that was interrupted last year .


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*Here's the Wrestling Observer Radio discussing Roman's suspension:*

http://kiwi6.com/file/y2dxf0xar5?au...oooalt&utm_medium=rand&utm_content=y2dxf0xar5


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is the best thing that could've happened for WWE and Roman Reigns. Otherwise Reigns would've been the third wheel in a Rollins-Ambrose feud.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

If Reigns returns to his God-mode push after he returns then that has really negative implications for WWE's integrity. The only good thing they could do from this is to remove him from the top spots and relegate him to the lower card for a *long* time


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So...

1.- WWE knew about a strike but didnt act on it (according to Meltzer).
2.- Reigns drops the title at MITB.
3.- AMbrose headlines RAW as a champion.
4.- As soon as ratings come up and there is a notorious improvement on the numbers, they act on the strike.

If the RAW after MITB didnt have decent ratings would the E still pull the trigger on the suspension?

Makes you wonder....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> Did they even have the Wellness Policy back the in mid to late 90s?? I honestly can't even remember. :lol
> 
> Things are completely different these days. It's amazing how much stuff like this has changed over the past 20 years.
> 
> *Reigns having a redemption story would be fpalm The chants he is probably going to get are going to be insane.*


I actually am hoping they try this route just to see what the chants will be :reneelel


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Never would have expected this. How very stupid of him.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Holy shit. He just pissed away 10 million dollars


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He's obviously on steroids, that may not be what he was suspended for though. Something people seem to forget, WWE wrote a clause into their wellness policy in 2011 that if you have a doctor's note for TRT, you're allowed to be on testosterone. That's the loophole so guys can get on roids without getting in legal trouble. Maybe Roman got his shit illegally and THAT is why they suspend him, not because he's on something (95% of the roster obviously is)


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

You people are so sad in hating on the dude. Really. As for the wellness policy it is a load of PR rubbish. Nobody should take steroids as it is bad for the body. But to recover from injuries in the wwe its fine. WWE is not a sport guys. Sorry to break it to you. Taking roids does nothing to hurt the integrity of the sport because its fake.

Anyone who takes roids should not be banned at all (or any drug for that matter). ITs not a sport. But they should also be advised and recommended against any drugs because they are bad for you


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

It's a little disappointing that the title switch seems to be motivated by the wellness suspension and not the sagging numbers Reigns had as champion. At least they made the right call overall, though. Hopefully, they can have less hesitation on turning Reigns heel, since there's really no need to protect him from that anymore.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is the BIGGEST MOFO PLAY OF ALL TIME SON!!!!!!!!!

How do you keep Roman from getting instantly buried by Seth and Ambrose....take him off TV for a month. This suspension still puts him in Battleground Main Event, but keeps him off TV...genius WWE, but I'll hate him even more if he can just show up and be in Main Event still.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



A-C-P said:


> I actually am hoping they try this route just to see what the chants will be :reneelel


What are the chances he goes meta heel like Edge :lmao 

I would do it. Fucking try to make money off this shit lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

How hilarious would it be if he still won the triple threat after this:lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> This is the best thing that could've happened for WWE and Roman Reigns. Otherwise Reigns would've been the third wheel in a Rollins-Ambrose feud.


BG will happen after his 30 day suspension. They made him the #1 contender despite knowing about this for a couple of days.

That doesn't sound like something they'd do if they intended on dropping him from the Shield feud.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SovereignVA said:


> Guys, you can be happy that he's off TV for 30 days.
> 
> But anyone that thinks this is going to alter his position on the card is delusional.
> 
> ...


Yup, what I said earlier. They are not just going to give up on him because of this IMO. He'll be back from this and I doubt his position will change at all. It's his first offence and they have put so much hard work in him to not just chalk this down as a big mistake. 

Just incredibly stupid of him whatever he's done tho.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



The Last Marauder said:


> Watch Vince still keep him face. Make him do a redemption storyline :lmao


He'll fight his dealer in a "cocaine on a pole match", where the loser is forced to give up his entire supply.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Awesome. This is going to be amazing how this plays out.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Well it's just thirty days. Better keep him looking strong with vignettes lol.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

God, this is so amazing


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wellness violation. Legit shocked like some people here.

I guess his tater tots are fried now. :reigns2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Chad Allen said:


> How hilarious would it be if he still won the triple threat after this:lmao


If WWE even has a slither of self respect, that won't happen. 

Here's to the next 30 days :woo


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

WWE has been saved.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

There's still enough time to launch a investigation and discover his urine got swapped with Tyler Breeze's

Btw, only #401 replies? By this time the Paige-Del Rio thread already had like 500+ come on guys.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Sucks he fucked-up so badly. And on the verge of a triple threat match fans have been
kinda looking forward to. But there is some comfort in all-of-this.

We keep on hearing of politics backstage. But nice to know there is no preferential treatment here.
If a top guy like him fucks up. He gets no different/better treatment then the mid-to-lower carders on the roster.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brock said:


> Yup, what I said earlier. They are not just going to give up on him because of this IMO. He'll be back from this and I doubt his position will change at all. It's his first offence and they have put so much hard work in him to not just chalk this down as a big mistake.
> 
> Just incredibly stupid of him whatever he's done tho.


I'm not 100% sure of that. That would really reflect poorly on Vince and he is a proud man. It's going to have a negative affect on the locker room as well

Also, I can picture Vince being fucking pissed at Reigns over this.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



CenaNuff123 said:


> WWE has been saved.


By fate.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



DemBoy said:


> The one fucking time smarks wanted him for a match :bryanlol


So fucking true man. 

Can you imagine the chants the crowd will spew at him now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman getting suspended for those MAGIC BEANS. :hogan


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

He is going to lose alot of his female audience now too because they are going to picture him with a shrinkage penis.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So Dean is a placeholder champion while Roman serves his suspension :lol. Keep that seat warm bro because that title will be around Reigns' waste again by the end of Battleground.

It's just further proof of how little they actually value Ambrose. They didn't want Seth to be the one to drop it so quickly, so they pawn it off on that other guy who was in The Shield.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

:heston

This is hilarious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



RetepAdam. said:


> Roman getting suspended for those MAGIC BEANS. :hogan


Climbed up the wrong beanstalk. :hogan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So the day I defend Roman, he gets suspended!

QUICK, EVERYONE TALK GOOD ABOUT HIM!

:heston


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Proves the Wellness Policy is legit IMO. If Reigns is meant to be the next Cena, and according to many Internet experts, they give Cena a free pass, they'd do the same for Reigns. Gives me more respect for Cena, after news like this, it adds credibility to the claim that he's clean.

Doesn't even suck that bad for Roman, unless Vince gives his a reduced push upon return (which I doubt). He has plenty of money, gets to take a month off the road, and gets to avoid those hostile crowds.

What I find most interesting is that WWE can evidently alter when these suspensions come out. Don't tell me they just happened to have him lose the title clean two months after winning it, not win the rematch on Raw, and get suspended the next day. WWE have known about this for a few days at least.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Don't know how Vince can make him the new child superhero since Cena never had a suspension. He's the next Orton (not talent, talking push).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

damn that's the most surprising thing i've seen a while. Not that a wrestler is on some form of peds but that they just came out and suspended him and not have take time due to a tv injury.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Envy said:


> So fucking true man.
> 
> Can you imagine the chants the crowd will spew at him now.


YOU COULDN'T WRESTLE FOR 30 DAYS clap clap clap.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Interesting times.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roidin' Reigns been spearing his ass cheeks to make himself ever so slightly more super.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SlowmanBrains said:


> Touch Vince = 3 Months suspension.
> Use steroids = 30 Days suspension.
> 
> WWE logic.


Titus probably got an extra two months because he refused to kiss Vince's arse and suck him off.

He probably then agreed to kiss his arse hence it being reduced.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

The only time i want him in a match and he goes on and takes drugs. Well hopefully his awful ass never touches the main event ever again.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I bet Vince was pissed on hearing this news


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Proves the Wellness Policy is legit IMO. If Reigns is meant to be the next Cena, and according to many Internet experts, they give Cena a free pass, they'd do the same for Reigns. Gives me more respect for Cena, after news like this, it adds credibility to the claim that he's clean.
> 
> Doesn't even suck that bad for Roman, unless Vince gives his a reduced push upon return (which I doubt). He has plenty of money, gets to take a month off the road, and gets to avoid those hostile crowds.
> 
> What I find most interesting is that WWE can evidently alter when these suspensions come out. Don't tell me they just happened to have him lose the title clean two months after winning it, not win the rematch on Raw, and get suspended the next day. WWE have known about this for a few days at least.


You can't possibly believe that Cena, or Brock Lesnar for that matter, are clean.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Alright_Mate said:


> Titus probably got an extra two months because he refused to kiss Vince's arse and suck him off.
> 
> He probably then agreed to kiss his arse hence it being reduced.


Vince actually wanted to fire him first. HHH then got him to "only" suspend Titus. Crazy world.


----------



## MarcTheMark (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Cant believe this. The golden boy violating that wellness policy, wonder if it will slow down the rocket push... doubt it.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I dont like Roman[character] but that sucks. Hope he bounces back.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Wrestlefire said:


> Not if the WWE wants to have a company by the end of the year.
> 
> The Universe will riot if he even shows up at Battleground. Forget the match, forget winning it!


LMAO! The WWE Universe has such a strong anti-drug stance. 

Put out in the meantime he got popped for smoking a joint, he'll get massive cheers at BG.


----------



## Wrestling Shorts (May 29, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Guys, why is everyone so shocked? He comes out every week telling us he's not a good guy.


----------



## empressromania (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

"Official" words from a Roman girl:

If it's true, then we all make mistakes.

If it's not true, then the plot thickens Vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

But for real. Roman can't keep the same image. Just imagine Cena getting suspended during his first couple years.

Now remember Orton getting suspended. He never became 'the guy'. A good career, but not 'shoved down your throat superhero babyface'.

Turn him heel upon return and push Rollins as the babyface.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Asmodeus said:


> Put out in the meantime he got popped for smoking a joint, he'll get massive cheers at BG.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SlowmanBrains said:


> Vince actually wanted to fire him first. HHH then got him to "only" suspend Titus. Crazy world.


If that is actually true, it may change my mind about how I feel about HHH. I am a big fan of Titus though a lot of people like to shit on him & I've never liked HHH. I've said many times he isn't that great and hella overrated.......but if what you say is true I will have to give him credit for being a stand up guy as Titus isn't highly regarded and he didn't have to go out of his way to save his job.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

That's a shocker! Fair play for him, coming out and admitting he made a mistake. Hopefully this derails his superman push and makes them think of turning him heel, he looks so much more natural to be a heel.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



deanambroselover said:


> I bet Vince was pissed on hearing this news


No, Reigns was the one that pissed. Pissed hot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

You guys do know that Roman is going to have a tougher time now with the smark/smarter audiences right? I can see them rubbing this suspension in his face.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> You guys do know that Roman is going to have a tougher time now with the smark/smarter audiences right? I can see them rubbing this suspension in his face.


Very true...

Some of the chants he's going to get on his return might get nasty.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I would be minimally surprised if this was yet another pathetic attempt to get Roman over. IE a "work".


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roidman Veigns


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

The chants when Roman comes back. He's gonna get nuclear heat and there will be drug related chants. Even Jeff Hardy didn't garner the kind of hate Roman will get after this.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Shoregrey said:


> I would be minimally surprised if this was yet another pathetic attempt to get Roman over. IE a "work".


How would this get him over and with what audience? Are we supposed to feel sorry for him and they claim he got addicted to something so he needs our support lol? I mean, they didn't really have to even do this to get him over as a full heel...it's already organically happened.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Arkham258 said:


> I'm not 100% sure of that. That would really reflect poorly on Vince and he is a proud man. It's going to have a negative affect on the locker room as well
> 
> Also, I can picture Vince being fucking pissed at Reigns over this.


Yeah Vince has to be raging really at his golden project fucking up like this. I still believe Reigns will be fine when he comes back but it'll be interesting to see tbh. Depends on how this affects his booking upon his return too, esp when it comes to the locker room.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

That Shield Triple Threat match is looking more like a dream match at this rate lol


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Reigns' drawing power.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745334489283452928


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Very true...
> 
> Some of the chants he's going to get on his return might get nasty.


We talking Die Rocky Die levels of nasty or worse. Because it took that level of hate from the audience for WWE to finally turn Rock into a heel


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

i'm not a fan of reigns but falling like this,it's just sad..:frown2:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Łegend Ќiller;60761082 said:


> Reigns' drawing power.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-numbers-headlining-b-live-events.html#/enter


Fixed that for you. (Y)


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ShowStopper said:


> Not really, because we already know he screwed up. Doesn't matter what drug it was. Roman and WWE confirmed he did something wrong/against their rules. He can be criticized right now.


Still not my style, but proceed.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I think Roman knew his time as champion was over so he thought fuck it im doing drugs


----------



## MarcTheMark (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I watched that unfiltered show on network where he talks about his new physique as used to be fat, makes this 100x better.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

WWE Fans: You Can't Wrestle!
Reigns: Shut up guys! I can too wrestle 
WWE Doctor: .....no Roman, I'm sorry but you can't wrestle.

Probably means they'll push the Shield Triple Threat to Summerslam. I wonder if Roman/Brock II was the plan for Summerslam, with Reigns getting the title back at Battleground, as WWE said Brock was returning after his UFC 200 bout to a headlining match at Summerslam.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You can't possibly believe that Cena, or Brock Lesnar for that matter, are clean.



Yeah that is what I was going to say....just because Roman violated the wellness policy doesn't mean it's "legit".....someone said earlier that Meltzer reported they had known about it ahead of time and covered it up for whatever reason...deciding only to let it be known recently. That basically tells you had they WANTED they could've kept it under wraps indefinitely and we wouldn't of known.

The wellness policy is a farce and isn't legit at all....You would be sadly mistaken if you didn't see it as anything more than a PR move, which its been since its inception. Like Bob Holly said in his book- from time to time they'll allow someone to get busted so they can show the public "It works, see our testing is stringent and works"---yet if someone they are high up on fails it and they don't want it to be known, that info will never be made known to public. As you said there is no reason why guys like John Cena, HHH, Brock Lesnar shouldn't fail the test every time they take it....the synthetic test & hgh practically rolls off them as they work a match- not just them either, there are a slew of others but those three are some of the biggest names and most obvious users.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Give the world to the guy who doesn't deserve it. And then he does this shit to show us even more why he doesn't deserve it. Almost hoping they have him win it back and try to play it as him just being a heel now. If the guys in the back don't give Vince the finger then they'd all be pussies. Would be like suspending Cena and just having him come back in the same position to show he's above all the other guys. Because if Drew Mac can get depushed to hell for having his girl beat on him then Reigns should be jobbing to No Way Jose when he's back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Łegend Ќiller;60761082 said:


> Reigns' drawing power.


lol and that number is down. When the news first broke it was 130 members in this thread. Tom Foolery draws


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

People were shocked that Roman got pinned clean on Sunday, apparently he wasn't.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Łegend Ќiller;60761082 said:


> Reigns' drawing power.


He draws more on this forum than he does at house shows. He must be one of those smark favorites who can't connect with the casuals.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Here's what went down:













:vince3


"Hey Vince, you think maybe for a change, I could do you from behind instead of you doing me like always happens?"





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745336128778149889













"Difference between you and Cena is....Cena knew his damn place, and that's on the bottom." :vince5


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Oh Roman. 

But how hasn't Cena failed. Or even the USO's?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> lol and that number is down. When the news first broke it was 130 members in this thread. Tom Foolery draws


Including guests, it was 1000 at one stage lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> lol and that number is down. When the news first broke it was 130 members in this thread. Tom Foolery draws


And like 800 guests too lol.

EDIT

Ninja'd by Brock


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

ROMAN SUSPENDED.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

So Sportscenter tweeted this as shown above, and it's the main front page story on yahoo right now. Not good. Vince would be a fool to rush the title back on him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This likely won't hurt him in the long run, but it's still a very unfortunate and very surprising revelation nonetheless.



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745330978369867776


We still love ya, Big Dog. roud


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This proves the wellness policy is legit. They just suspended one of their top rasslers. WWE stepped up big time after Eddie passed away.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman cocked that plunger back and made it rain in his veins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> So Sportscenter tweeted this as shown above, and it's the main front page story on yahoo right now. Not good. Vince would be a fool to rush the title back on him.


Well, he is a fool, so that's probably what's going to happen.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ChiTownExtreme said:


> Vince probably gave him roids for his big push
> and when he realized it was going south
> turned around and used the drugs as an excuse to pull the plug
> 
> ...


Okay, for real, I'm probably too into conspiracy theories, but that was my first thought. 

Dude dropped a lot of weight to get where he is now, but he got a noticeably bigger build post WM.

Look at his football days. He was a defensive tackle. That's not a muscled up guy, it's a big guy that's fast enough to get the job done. He looks nothing like that now. He looks like a weightlifter when he should naturally have a Rusev-like physic.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I wonder whether they altered the outcome of the MITB match in light of Reigns suspension and who shoudl be royally pissed right now that Reigns screwed with their push. Owens? 

AJ Styles must be fuming right now. Reigns needed illegal shit to keep up with him and then Rollins gets the easy punishment 1-2-3 instead of him. :grin2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman will be lucky to get a match on Superstars when he returns


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> squarebox said:
> 
> 
> > Test Cena while you're at it WWE.
> ...


Yeah, he passed after 'hearing' about upcoming tests

39 yo with rotator cuff surgery, back in 5 months

Fuck outta here with that shit.

Dude took the best shit available to come back that fast


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



why said:


> This proves the wellness policy is legit. They just suspended one of their top rasslers. WWE stepped up big time after Eddie passed away.


Of course it does!

All you have to do is hit the gym and work hard, and you too can end up looking just like this!










All natural!


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Zigberg said:


> Because the wellness policy is a pile of shit that they use to make examples of people at random intervals to maintain the illusion that the company is heavily drugs tested.
> 
> I'm bored of having this debate and explaining the obvious to the delusional and/or uneducated. The whole roster uses various forms of PED's. I'm right, anyone who thinks differently is wrong.


Whatever you say, Sparky. Have a nice day.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

1000% why he got pinned by Rollins clean as a whistle!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is the definition of pissing on the hand that feeds you.. He has no future now.. One thing for meh midcarder to violate the policy, but to be Vinces golden child and do it? Hello TNA....


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



amhlilhaus said:


> Yeah, he passed after 'hearing' about upcoming tests
> 
> 39 yo with rotator cuff surgery, back in 5 months
> 
> ...


NO WAY cena is clean with all the miraculous comebacks at his age.

lesnar too, he even got testing waved by the UFC...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> You guys do know that Roman is going to have a tougher time now with the smark/smarter audiences right? I can see them rubbing this suspension in his face.


It'll be exactly like when Alex Rodriguez made his return to baseball in 2013 after the drug scandal he was involved in and the Yankees were in Boston...









Listen to the crowd go crazy when he gets beaned, and the rain of boos is just something else. Of course, A-Rod ended up having a really good game, as the clip shows, but its the point behind all of this. Reigns will be the new A-Rod...or maybe A-Roid, as one of the signs creatively said.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Unfortunate news. But it happens, hopefully he smartens up and doesn't do it again.

I wonder how this will affect Battleground?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Why would REIGNS do that to himself?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ellthom said:


> We talking Die Rocky Die levels of nasty or worse. Because it took that level of hate from the audience for WWE to finally turn Rock into a heel


Possibly worse, bit of a different situation to the whole Rocky thing i reckon :lol 

No reason at all to keep the man face now though, it's never going to work.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



chronoxiong said:


> Vince must be livid his goldenboy #2 was given everything from a Survivor Series record, Royal Rumble wins, two WM main events and a continued overpush only to end up violating their Wellness Policy. Wonder what happens from here. Will Roman continue to get overpushed? And CM Punk continues to look correct. He did everything he was supposed to do and all he wanted was a WM main event match. Never got it.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, Vince has never done drugs, he's totally Straight Edge, he must be hotter than a fox right now. HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Thanks12 said:


> Why would REIGNS do that to himself?


Better question, why do wrestlers do stupid shit like this when their business and their predecessors have greatly suffered as a result of drug and alcohol abuse?

Why the fuck is Roman(someone who is apparently fine with breaking the drug enforcement rules) allowed to be handed as much as he's been handed?

I want to find out how WWE plans to handle him after he comes back because if he's still sitting atop a high horse in WWE's ivory tower, I wouldn't be surprised.

I mean fuck, Abdullah The Butcher is still in their hall of fame after he infected someone with his tainted blood, killing their WWE dreams right when they were on the precipice of employment.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

This is bullshit. Cenas never failed?? 

Reigns isnt even that big. Is this a work for a heel turn? Anyways as long as we still get the triple threat im good


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> This is bullshit. Cenas never failed??
> 
> Reigns isnt even that big. Is this a work for a heel turn? Anyways as long as we still get the triple threat im good


WWE does not "work" drug policies when investors $$$ is on the line..


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

wow......this is genuinely shocking

hopefully we get Rollins back with the championship at Slam and as a face to then end his rivalry with a now heel Reigns at NOC....one can dream


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



amhlilhaus said:


> Yeah, he passed after 'hearing' about upcoming tests
> 
> 39 yo with rotator cuff surgery, back in 5 months
> 
> ...


It's not even about that. Everyone uses enhancement. The key is using it properly (cycling) and ensuring a clean test. WWE is not saying you're not allowed to use. They are saying we don't want to see it in the test results. Roman fucked up.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*










Roman Reigns was totally busted!






- Vic


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Why the hell would Roman do drugs after the push he got


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I thought that nothing could top the Paige/ADR thread in reply numbers but then this beaut came along.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

I DGAF what Meltzer or Alvarez said, the timing of this is just too convenient. I'm not claiming he not being punished for SOMETHING, IDK. But he drops the title, sets up the BG PPV match and now he's gone for thirty days which will bring him back just in time for the match? Shennegans are afoot.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

People in here assuming it's PEDs, I think he has a thing for the white angel.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Possibly worse, bit of a different situation to the whole Rocky thing i reckon :lol
> 
> No reason at all to keep the man face now though, it's never going to work.


That would be great but WWE is not smart


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



deanambroselover said:


> Why the hell would Roman do drugs after the push he got


You're a moron. He's not using to get high. He's using for enhancement. Do you even think before you post and/or make threads?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Roman Reigns isn't even a monster, he's big don't get me wrong, but he's not John Cena looking.

I think it has to do with painkillers or something else rather than PEDs/steroids.

Big blow for Vince.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> People in here assuming it's PEDs, I think he has a thing for the white angel.


I doubt it. He is a family man. Cena probably gave him some good stuff and then ratted him out. :CENA


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Leon Knuckles said:


> You're a moron. He's not using to get high. He's using for enhancement. Do you even think before you post and/or make threads?


Before you call him a moron was it confirmed it was a enhancement drug?

The Wellness Policy covers hard drugs & illegal painkillers as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Before you call him a moron was it confirmed it was a enhancement drug?
> 
> The Wellness Policy covers hard drugs & illegal painkillers as well.


It could be opiate painkillers (Oxy) but I highly doubt he's tryna get high lmao.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

From the look of him at MiTB he's been hammering in the sleeping pills then something to perk up again.

I was wondering why he looked so rough sunday night (big bags under his eyes and he looks like he's aged a lot fairly quickly).


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

The Gods really don't want us to have this Shield triple threat do they? Rollins injury prevented it at first and now Romans suspension

Edit: 666 likes. Not the Gods, but the Devil


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Have we got any confirmation on what he got busted for? PED? POT?


----------



## MrKisstoefur (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> You guys do know that Roman is going to have a tougher time now with the smark/smarter audiences right? I can see them rubbing this suspension in his face.


It will only be a sticking point as long as he remains a face against fans wishes. Plenty of guys have failed and nobody gives a fuck. It's wrestling it's scripted so popping for roids is more joke material than a legitimate gripe people have.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

He needs to turn heel


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

He should come back full heel.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

This is really upsetting. I'm a big Roman Reigns fan and even though he messed up, it's not a reason to turn on him. I really hope he bounces back and reclaim his way back after some hard work.

This hasn't been Reigns' week, eh? If Orton still main evented after many violations, I guess Reigns could work it out somehow.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuck!

Reigns hold your head up

:flair


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn heel Reigns would be money! Now it is a real possibility!


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

The crowds gonna eat him alive when his suspension is over


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

30 days of no Roman? Amazing!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone got a link to the wellness policy and the complete list of banned substances?


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

He's not a good guy
He's not a bad guy
.... But he knows a guy


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Got to give props to Reigns for standing up and admitting his mistake either way though. He probably feels like absolute crap now, combining this with all the heat he was getting from the fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> This is bullshit. Cenas never failed??
> 
> Reigns isnt even that big. Is this a work for a heel turn? Anyways as long as we still get the triple threat im good


Roids don't always have to do with getting bigger. If they use a policy similar to most athletic commissions or USADA then a lot of things are banned besides get muscles drugs. He could have been taking stuff to slim down, to help with recovery, maybe to help cardio. Steroids have tons of different things they could do


Plus it would be drug use like weed, coke, shrooms, meth who knows.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And to connect to this wellness policy violation, Reigns comes back looking like this


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

"Herbal Substances"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Got to give props to Reigns for standing up and admitting his mistake either way though. He probably feels like absolute crap now, combining this with all the heat he was getting from the fans.


Give me a break. Do you seriously believe that WWE didn't force him to make a statement, regardless of whether he would've normally done so or not? He's WWE's main corporate representative wrestler apart from Cena.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

What happened to Orton after his first violation?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Poor Roman..


But on the bright side, at least he's probably got some of the good shit to put a smile back on his face..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Give me a break. Do you seriously believe that WWE didn't force him to make a statement, regardless of whether he would've normally done so or not? *He was* WWE's main corporate representative wrestler apart from Cena.


Fixed that for you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> People in here assuming it's PEDs, I think he has a thing for the white angel.


I'm fan but I'm hoping so. Start letting him hot lines then do promos. Coked up Reigns could replace Jon Jones as the best coke using athlete of this era lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Sorry for the long post.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> There could be a 10 page essay on how Dean Ambrose is less of a golden boy, but as for Rollins, his cash in only happened because Roman was failing to get over and they realized that him winning the world title at WM at the stage he was at would destroy him, then he lost 18 tv matches in a row, then he got injured and came back, and despite all the fans wanting him as a babyface, and despite the fact that all injured main eventers return as babyfaces, they kept him a heel solely because they didn't want Seth to get cheered more than Roman, which he did anyway. Then, when Seth beat Roman for the title, the "clean" pin only happened because Roman was suspended, and even then, it wasn't really clean because Roman still had the visual pin when the ref was down. Furthermore, guys like Meltzer have made it public that Roman was deemed the guy from the moment they signed him and that nothing was going to change that. That's how he's less of a golden boy.


How do you know that Dean Ambrose is less of a golden boy ? Look at where he is and where he has been. The guy always has part of the spotlight on him, it doesn't matter what Michael Cole or JBL put inside fragile minds with their commentary, its the faces you see every show that stay on your mind and make you acknowledge those wrestlers.

Same as Rollins. Everyone knows who he is and what is his real worth. Seth is basically The man, the guy, the future of the company as stated by the leaders in kayfabe. That message alone means a lot.

Then the majority decides to say Roman Reigns is the golden boy, and that pressure destroys a guys career or at least the general opinion that fans have of him. The WWE powers that be decide to give the guy a push and then what ? What is the problem with that ? Tell me how many wrestlers that were on our mind as the guy weren't pushed ? 

Even the DB hype. Do you think that he earned it alone ? Or was the exposure WWE gave him that let the guy shine and show his potential ? I remember him being a great heel but he was a wonderful face. The man that breaks Wyatt influence, the one that said no to subjugation and fear but said yes to be free and carve his path. You see this ? This is why DB fell into our graces, we all would love to be able to do this in our lives.

Storytelling is everything and we just need to look at things from another perspective. 




> And yes, it does matter who you are. Triple H isn't even tested when he wrestles because he has a loophole of having an executive and not a talent contract, despite the fact that he's been a full time character on tv and yearly wrestler until just recently for God knows what reason. The wellness policy amendment of being able to work off one of your strikes has been dubbed "The Orton rule" because they wanted an excuse to not have to let him go. Furthermore, I don't recall a major, main event wellness strike before now since Jeff Hardy.


How do you know that he isn't tested ? He has to be due to the Wellness Policy that covers pretty much all aspects of a wrestler health under WWE contract. You can have a blood disease, how do you diagnose it ? By taking blood. There is a routine. With all due respect but the burden of proof is on you to show me that he isn't tested.

Thank you the "The Orton rule" information. I did not knew that.



> It's always guys like Adam Rose and Hornswoggle, so whatever the case is with this suspension, nothing can be what it appears to be on the surface. For all we know, his suspension may very well be nothing more than a disguised plot on the part of Vince McMahon to make it look like he's not getting preferential treatment, so that he can get good will with the audience.


I agree with this. What i mean by serious is the guy injecting some stuff that really alters his perfomance. This can be nothing. I believe WWE Wellness policy works well. They retired one of the most over faces in recent memory of the business, a guy that wanted to continue wrestling at all cost, Danielson was his name.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



deanambroselover said:


> Why the hell would Roman do drugs after the push he got


No push without a pusher. And a pusher is a person selling drugs. Please, stop embarrassing yourself.


But jokes aside, please, stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Seth spiked Roman's punch!!!


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

So he's gonna miss the draft, but be back in time for Battleground? They've got the chance to make him the heel of the century now, have him come back and win the title back off Ambrose, and the following night on Raw, have him thank steroids for helping him win. Go full Meta/4th wall breaking with this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Six18 said:


> He's not a good guy
> He's not a bad guy
> .... But he knows a guy


Ha! That pic screams " Nah I don't got any on me, but we're going to go by my boys house. He has the good shit right now"


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Sucks for Roman and for those of us that love watching him, but there's no excuse for this. He deserves the suspension and he appears to be owning up to his mistake. I can't ask any more than that from him.


----------



## Bomaye (Apr 2, 2016)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> This is bullshit. Cenas never failed??
> 
> Reigns isnt even that big. Is this a work for a heel turn? Anyways as long as we still get the triple threat im good


Cena probably uses the loopholes in the wellness policy. WWE allows talent to use HGH if they have a doctor's note, and you know the shady history with WWE's doctors.

WWE also don't have to announce a policy failure so it's possible that Cena has failed and WWE didn't make it public. 

Anybody can do steroids, doesn't matter if you're fat or skinny/small. Look at some UFC suspensions as of late.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Had to do a double take just now when I saw this stickies. Can't believe they've suspended him...

I'm sure half the roster are on something, so why throw the golden boy under the bus?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Give me a break. Do you seriously believe that WWE didn't force him to make a statement, regardless of whether he would've normally done so or not? He's WWE's main corporate representative wrestler apart from Cena.


They might have done, that's true, but i'd be surprised if he didn't intend to make one anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Ha! That pic screams " Nah I don't got any on me, but we're going to go by my boys house. He has the good shit right now"


Dude looking like the type who still calls women "mami" like its 2001.:done


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well i'm shocked.

Technically Battleground is over 4 weeks away still. They could keep Roman in that match even though there would be no build from him. I know that its unlikely but they have had matches with little build before. The suspension wont kill his push.

That brand splits gonna hurt any more opportunities of a Shield triple threat.  I have no idea what excuse they could come up with for it to happen at Summer Slam.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

He needs to turn heel and then they need to push him to moon AGAIN upon his return.

Can't stop the ship now.

:jericho3


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm fan but I'm hoping so. Start letting him hot lines then do promos. Coked up Reigns could replace Jon Jones as the best coke using athlete of this era lmao


I dunno, coke head Orton was awesome :lol


----------



## CptRonCodpiece (Oct 8, 2015)

Slackly said:


> Well i'm shocked.
> 
> Technically Battleground is over 4 weeks away still. They could keep Roman in that match even though there would be no build from him. I know that its unlikely but they have had matches with little build before. The suspension wont kill his push.
> 
> *That brand splits gonna hurt any more opportunities of a Shield triple threat*.  I have no idea what excuse they could come up with for it to happen at Summer Slam.


No it won't, they'll all be on Raw.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

God Movement said:


> What happened to Orton after his first violation?


He was suspended 30 days. When he came back he spent the rest of 2006 in the midcard and didn't get back into the main event till summer 07 when he finally won the WWE Title. 

The Orton Reigns situation is pretty different though. WWE weren't as reliant on Orton as they were on Reigns. He was behind Cena,Batista, Triple H, Edge, Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels ect ect in the pecking order. Reigns on the other hand is the guy! Main evented 2 maina's in a row pushed harder than anyone else, 3 time WWE Champ and got busted while still holding the title. Roman let them down much worse than Orton did.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Checklist of ways a face of the company can fail:

1. Not over. Check
2. Not great in the ring and has to be carried. Check
3. Horrible on promos. Check
4. Says dumb things in interviews. Check
5. Has no character. Check
6. Has no story. Check
7. Can't handle stress of position. Check
8. Not a ratings draw. Check
9. Publicly embarrasses himself and company. As of today, check.
10. Not a locker room leader. Again, as of today, check. 
11. Not a role model. Check

So Vince, explain to me why he is the future of the company again? We at the board are all very interested in hearing what you have to say. Please, enlighten us.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Big Roman R is your hook up

HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Dude looking like the type who still calls women "mami" like its 2001.:done


Then chastises them when they don't respond lol

"Aww you don't hear the big dawg talking too you? It's cool big dawg don't fuck ugly bitches no way"


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Time for the real Samoa Joe to take his place.

I think Reigns should participate in the triple threat regardless. This match is two years in the making. Of course he should eat the pin. Then at Summerslam he should lose to Brock Lesnar desicively. Then he should turn heel and work his way back up.

It's not the end of his career, Orton had suspensions too, he just won't be pushed to the moon anymore and that's probably best for everyone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> They might have done, that's true, but i'd be surprised if he didn't intend to make one anyway.


He might have, but you can't give him credit for something he would've had to do anyway. And this is not me picking on Roman because he's Roman.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I dunno, coke head Orton was awesome :lol


Orton starts a feud with Reigns over coke use. Will the old head steer the young head down a better road? Dr. Shelby visits. They could do so much with this.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*I always wondered why he didn't have a fresh shave anymore, or gets his hair straightened anymore like the Shield days, or why he's been looking down, lets not assume automatically that this is steroids.*


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Did not expect this ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

God Movement said:


> What happened to Orton after his first violation?


He laughed and paid a small fine.

Things weren't as serious back then.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Sucks for Roman and for those of us that love watching him, but there's no excuse for this. He deserves the suspension and he appears to be owning up to his mistake. I can't ask any more than that from him.


Roman is an honorable man who deserves our respect.

#PrayForRoman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's incredibly stupid of Roman to violate the wellness policy, he deserves to be suspended whatever it was that he did. I'm glad he immediately owned up to it and apologized.

But I just love how most people on WF automatically assumes he's on drugs :lmao From what I've read about the policy, there's a BUNCH of things on it that aren't even drug related that can get you suspended, so it could be absolutely anything. Apparently even refusing to take a concussion impact test can get you suspended.

A part of me sorta hopes that the Shield triple threat doesn't go ahead at Battleground, and it happens at Summerslam instead but that's just my selfish want cos I'm going to Summerslam, lol.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Clearly this doesn't make Roman look strong.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



yeahright2 said:


> He probably got busted before the PPV, but they didn´t want to spoil their main event. Just changed the ending, and moving on.
> They did something like that when Orton got busted once.


Pretty sure they've even come out and said they'll do what they need to tie up a program before they take a guy off.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Nothing bad long term comes,out of this for Reigns. It places a halt to his Superman booking that was likely going to end up ruining him anyways. He still has a main event career ahead of him.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

its amazing that people actually think he would be suspended for taking steroids. Half the roster including even Vince McMahon and Triple H are taking them. its quite possibly the easiest drug to pass with when you can easily get a prescription. Even if he did fail that somehow, they wouldnt suspend him for it.

Defiantly has to do with some kind of rec drug like cocaine thats the stuff they actually care about. Kinda feel bad for him tbh you can tell the hate was getting to him.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Rise of the Roman Hempire?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The roids make Roman look really strong.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



troyag93 said:


> People want to see a Shield 3 Way. Nobody wants see Ambrose vs Rollins for 7th time.


Not now. If they try to trot out Roman for Battleground, they risk the entire card being hijacked like Royal Rumble in Philly.

They have him win, they better have security in the parking lot, like they needed at the same card.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Just take him out of the match completely. He fucked up big time and needs to learn the consequences of fucking up. He wasn't going anywhere fast as a face anyway, hopefully it gives them a chance to re-evaluate things.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Surprising news, since they knew suspension was coming and still set up Battleground main event. Well that means Reigns should/better be taking the pin at Battleground. There's no way the WWE will put the tile back on him just 4 days after returning from suspension. So Ambrose will probably win and be the champion for whatever show he's drafted to.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Lol yeah sure


I would've believed you after Wrestlemania. I understand the sentiment of "They won't do shit", etc.

Today changes the entire playing field. Today vindicates the entire "#NeverRoman movement and the #CancelWWENetwork situation after LAST YEAR'S Royal Rumble.

Today vindicates the WWE Universe's rejection of the last 18 months of booking, and almost certainly the NEXT 18 months of booking. 

Roman Reigns, as "The Guy", getting a Wellness Policy violation here, literally blows up three years of WWE booking. And if you don't think the audience at Battleground isn't going to see that...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I may have been beaten to the punch here but I had to share it.

"They weren't bad drugs. They weren't good drugs. They were THE drugs!"


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Surprising news, since they knew suspension was coming and still set up Battleground main event. Well that means Reigns should/better be taking the pin at Battleground. There's no way the WWE will put the tile back on him just 4 days after returning from suspension. So Ambrose will probably win and be the champion for whatever show he's drafted to.


Can you imagine the level of "FUCK YOU!!!" to the WWE Universe if Roman came back from the suspension and WON?

Can you imagine the level of "FUCK YOU!!!" to that locker room? If I'm Kevin Owens right now, I walk up to whatever go-between I have on personnel matters and ask one question:

"Except for a depush or a firing, what would I have to lose at this point by jacking Roman Reigns' jaw legit when he comes back?"


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

First, I am disappointed to hear the news; while I've been critical of Reign's push and characterization, I do sympathize with his plight. Much respect to him owning up to the violation and taking his lumps, whatever those may be. Hope he can straighten out and get clean; we've lost too many good ones as it is. To be fair, Reigns has endured what might be unprecedented criticism from fans for going on two years now. Who could blame him for taking a toke or a bump to relieve some of the pressure? If anything this misstep may be seen as humanizing him, and gain some sympy from the audience. All that said, I doubt Reigns will be out of the main event scene post-suspension. If it's PEDs though, all bets are off.

Furthermore, I knew something was fishy on Sunday. Leading up to the event, my prediction was that WWE would follow their usual precedent and formula, and that nothing substantial would occur at MITB. My belief was, and still is, that WWE was coasting until the Draft on July 19. I knew something was up when the betting odds turned around, however. As it stands, the briefcase win from Ambrose, followed by Rollins winning the title clean, to Ambrose's successful cash in, made for the most compelling television WWE has delivered all year. 

Too bad it took Reigns flunking a piss test for WWE to deliver. Otherwise you can bet the farm they would have served up another mediocre monthly PPV with no deviation from the formula or significant change to the status quo. At any rate, again I hope Reigns can get his head straight, get clean and back to performing again. It's up to Ambrose now (and WWE creative for that matter) to make the most of the opportunity, however brief. Last night RAW hit one it's highest ratings since before Wrestlemania. If WWE play their cards right, this whole affair could turn out to be a godsend for all involved.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Push over for Roman.

No way he gets pushed back to the top again.

Uppercard is his ceiling now.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Phenomenal One said:


> Push over for Roman.
> 
> No way he gets pushed back to the top again.
> 
> Uppercard is his ceiling now.


Then cut him, because he's making far too much to justify this crap.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> I would've believed you after Wrestlemania. I understand the sentiment of "They won't do shit", etc.
> 
> Today changes the entire playing field. Today vindicates the entire "#NeverRoman movement and the #CancelWWENetwork situation after LAST YEAR'S Royal Rumble.
> 
> ...


It doesn't vindicate anything, the response to Roman has and will always be petulant to the extreme, all reasoned opposition was lost in waves of over-reaction. There isn't a single person who objected to Roman because they felt he would "crumble and fail a wellness test", so their opposition is in no way vindicated.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Lord :sodone

I see those Anoa'ying Roman geeks are already full of salt :sodone

What a goddamn moron :sodone


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> It doesn't vindicate anything, the response to Roman has and will always be petulant to the extreme, all reasoned opposition was lost in waves of over-reaction. There isn't a single person who objected to Roman because they felt he would "crumble and fail a wellness test", so their opposition is in no way vindicated.


That it was petulant did not mean it was not correct.

At baseline level, he never deserved the push, and that's what audience after audience after ratings fall after ratings fall after bum house show number after bum house show number was trying to tell them.

It shouldn't have taken this to do it, but there it is. Now, it's PROVEN that Roman Reigns The Man did not deserve the push he got, and that's what the Universe was trying to tell him and Vince.

And, ohbytheway, ratings were up across the board a half a million with the new champion.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow. This story is HUUUGE! All the relevant media platforms are reporting this. Shows how big Reigns is, I don't even think Rollins got this much attention, outside of wrestling blogs, for busting his knee, within hours.

Too bad Roman didn't have a fall guy. He ain't he only guy in the E using, abusing, getting high, getting jacked or simply just killing the pain from prohibited drugs.

Glad he took it like a man, with that said, his comeback is going to be huge. Hopefully, he's getting a new gimmick, entrance and attire. I hope he actually redesign, rebuild and whatever that other "r" was that Rollins clearly hasn't done, while he was out. 

My 30 day break from the E begins, today, assuming Reigns is skipping RAW this week because they might do a injury storyline for kayfabe reasons.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think it's 'uppercard' he goes, but I do think the 'Reigns vs all' booking is done.

Cena had that push while being clean of all negative out of the ring activities.

Orton had that push, until he got suspended. He was still a top guy, just not what they wanted as 'The Guy'.

This could be a blessing in disguise for everybody.

WWE has to push multiple guys, fans win, product gets better, and Reigns won't be as hated, and could even turn heel.


----------



## DruggieReigns (Jun 21, 2016)

Was thinking, they don't have to replace reigns or nothing. He can still be effective building the triple threat too. Just have a cardboard cut out of him every time segment they are building the match. It'd be the first entertaining thing they've ever done with him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal One said:


> Push over for Roman.
> 
> No way he gets pushed back to the top again.
> 
> Uppercard is his ceiling now.


Orton's been suspended like 4 times and he's still won 12 world titles, lol. I'm sorry, but anybody who thinks this is going to deter Vince is deluding themselves. Vince cares way more about business going down than a wellness policy that he only uses to take the heat off the company when the media starts investigating them, and even the bad numbers haven't deterred him from Roman one bit.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> My 30 day break from the E begins, today, assuming Reigns is skipping RAW this week because they might do a injury storyline for kayfabe reasons.


With the news having to be out there, I can't see them doing that -- but it's also the reason they cannot bring him back for Battleground.

I say cut your losses, send him on his way to prove himself -- if he can do so and stay clean doing it, then bring him back and run the redemption story. But you've already pissed away 18 months of the top of the card on this loser. (And almost did another 18!)


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW maybe Roman is a fan fav after all, taking himself off tv like that. Whatever the case my gif below......


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> I would've believed you after Wrestlemania. I understand the sentiment of "They won't do shit", etc.
> 
> Today changes the entire playing field. Today vindicates the entire "#NeverRoman movement and the #CancelWWENetwork situation after LAST YEAR'S Royal Rumble.
> 
> ...


Lmao no it doesn't. Let's be real fans can give two fucks if he's really on roids or even doing hard drugs. It's just fun to make the jokes. It's fucking pro wrestling, which means its predetermined, which means he's getting literally no competitive advantage in a sporting sense.

Hell even in real sports it's not like people stop watching people who popped for drugs. A minority of die hards who want integrity care and haters of whoever popped care, but most fans don't. Hell look at the UFC people still care about and watch Jon Jones after popping for coke and driving drunk, they still care about and watch Anderson Silva after failing for PEDs, they love Dan Henderson after years of using TRT, Hell folk still care about and watch Vitor Belfort and Josh Barnett they've failed multiple tests throughout their careers.

It doesn't vindicate fans who rejected him for the sole fact most have liked someone who's failed the wellness policy (Edge, Rey, Morrison, Orton, Jeff Hardy) or used roids and drugs pre wellness policy days ( Eddie, Benoit, Rock, HBK, Hall, Hogan)

The outside world isn't going to care because it's fucking wrestling and he's effectively just some actor who does his own stunts. This would be like hearing Robert Downey JR or Ben Affleck were using roids in preparation for a role. Nobody would care because it's a movie, same idea with wrestling.

This is just another dad's Jean episode except this might get a few fun chants out of it. He can still be at Battleground if they want. All in all its not that big of a deal. He'll be gone for a few weeks and be right back where he belongs near the top of the card, only hopefully as a heel


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Maybe he took steroids

#romantrains 

Maybe he took something to get over injury

#romansprains 

Maybe he just got really drunk

#romangrains 

Or maybe he he's having a mental breakdown 

#romanbrains


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton's been suspended like 4 times and he's still won 12 world titles, lol. I'm sorry, but anybody who thinks this is going to deter Vince is deluding themselves. Vince cares way more about business going down than a wellness policy that he only uses to take the heat off the company when the media starts investigating them, and even the bad numbers haven't deterred him from Roman one bit.


I would disagree, if for one reason, right now:

Orton has not come back yet from his injury and his return continues to get delayed, one time after another.

I don't believe he's coming back.

I will say this: He's one guy who, regardless of alignment, would get a loud "STEROIDS!" chant from me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roids being banned in wrestling is hilarious though.

It's not a contested sport. It's scripted. What the fuck is the advantage for an 'actor' over another 'actor'? Just funny to me.

This company needs 50 Scott Steiners. Imagine Dean on roids. :mark:


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Wrestlefire said:


> And, ohbytheway, ratings were up across the board a half a million with the new champion.


Up by how much, I wonder.

They are going right back down the drain, by the week after next. Roman just generated interest with his failed test, so ppl are going to see what's up next week. It's still gonna suck, like it did when he took up 10 mins of 3 hrs, then they are going to tune out.

But as usual, blame it on the Reign.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They have no choice but to make him a full blown heel now because there is no way he is going to get over as a face after this. He was already fighting an uphill battle as it was. He sure doesn't make it easy on himself, from the arrogance to lashing out at the fans who boo him and now this.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> People in here assuming it's PEDs, I think he has a thing for the white angel.


I have a feeling that's it as well...that would certainly explain why he's always grinding his jaw.
I don't think he's on roids or cutters and if he is, he's certainly not using them right.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

Wow, he'll still be good for Battleground though. The crowd reaction the first time he enters a smark city is going to be glorious.



Dibil13 said:


> To people thinking he's going to move down the card, don't count on it. Orton has violated the policy so much they actually changed the rules to avoid having to fire him. He's still a top guy. This is unlikely to affect Roman's place.


Orton remained a top guy who held the World Championship in 2004 and never touched it again until late 2007. This shit has an consequences. Orton is a top star but he's never gotten back to being number one like he was supposed to be. Batista rose above him and so did Cena. They've been able to have Orton remain as a number two or three guy but he's never had to carry the torch as the top face in the company. To say that his numerous wellness violations have nothing to do with that is a little bit silly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roids being banned in wrestling is hilarious though.
> 
> It's not a contested sport. It's scripted. What the fuck is the advantage for an 'actor' over another 'actor'? Just funny to me.
> 
> This company needs 50 Scott Steiners. Imagine Dean on roids. :mark:


Well for health reasons it's in WWE's best interest to say fuck roids. But yeah what you said is exactly why nobody will care. Most just assume wrestlers are on roids and painkillers so this isn't surprising anyone outside of our hardcore fan bubble.

Which is why I think it's funny people think he'll really get fired or pushed far down the card. Worst come to worst he feuds with Cesaro or Sami for a few months


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao no it doesn't. Let's be real fans can give two fucks if he's


Two problems with your first premise:

1) The "real fans" you speak of didn't think the motherfucker was ready for the push -- and this *PROVES IT*. That was the problem most of us had with him with the push he was getting. We knew the guy wasn't qualified and was really only going over because he was The Rock's cousin.

2) Do you think Vince actually gives Fuck #1 nor Fuck #2 about the "real fans"? No. This decision was basically made by Tapout, Mattel, and the reality that Roman Reigns cannot draw flies.



RapShepard said:


> really on roids or even doing hard drugs. It's just fun to make the jokes. It's fucking pro wrestling, which means its predetermined, which means he's getting literally no competitive advantage in a sporting sense.


Then why insist on a policy otherwise? (Hint: It's NOT for "competitive advantage".)



RapShepard said:


> Hell even in real sports it's not like people stop watching people who popped for drugs. A minority of die hards who want integrity care and haters of whoever popped care, but most fans don't. Hell look at the UFC people still care about and watch Jon Jones after popping for coke and driving drunk, they still care about and watch Anderson Silva after failing for PEDs, they love Dan Henderson after years of using TRT, Hell folk still care about and watch Vitor Belfort and Josh Barnett they've failed multiple tests throughout their careers.


Why do you think Dana White is getting out before the truth finally hits the table and the entire shitfest gets shut down? Why do you think he's trying to sell the company, and, last I heard, had two offers over $4 billion?



RapShepard said:


> It doesn't vindicate fans who rejected him for the sole fact most have liked someone who's failed the wellness policy (Edge, Rey, Morrison, Orton, Jeff Hardy) or used roids and drugs pre wellness policy days ( Eddie, Benoit, Rock, HBK, Hall, Hogan)


That being true. The fact is that those who said that he wasn't ready and were jammed down the throat by this guy are proven RIGHT. If you can't accept that, that's not my problem.



RapShepard said:


> The outside world isn't going to care because it's fucking wrestling and he's effectively just some actor who does his own stunts. This would be like hearing Robert Downey JR or Ben Affleck were using roids in preparation for a role. Nobody would care because it's a movie, same idea with wrestling.


That's one of the reasons wrestling has gone in the shitter the last 10 or so years.



RapShepard said:


> This is just another dad's Jean episode except this might get a few fun chants out of it. He can still be at Battleground if they want. All in all its not that big of a deal. He'll be gone for a few weeks and be right back where he belongs near the top of the card, only hopefully as a heel


Well, there it is: You're a Roman Reigns mark, and, hence, a fool. Thanks. We have people like you to blame for this mess.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Who the hell is going to cheer this guy now? There are going to be chants like "You're on Steroids" and shit like that.

And this is much different than Orton being popped, because now in 2016, more than ever everything is so open to the public. The majority of the audience is going to know about this, and they are going to have a field day with him. Everyone crying about the crowd chanting "You can't wrestle" at Reigns will probably be happy because now they have new material :lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Thecreepygeek said:


> Ahhh, this explains the vest now. Its to hide his 600-pack.
> On a serious note, it might have been a "I'm not pissing in that cup" moment for Reigns after he did have a difference of opinion about the direction of his character. He seems like the negative chants get to him, and that type of venom was making him unhappy at work and he wanted to become a heel or something and they shot the idea down for the failing Superman 2.0 role he's stuck with.
> 
> "I'm not pissing in that cup, I'm going home" RR


Damn, that would be weird. I wouldn't put it past him. It's been out there for a long, long time that he's wanted to turn heel. Also, he does have a tendency to act that way IRL, if we're to believe the stories that he got heat with Orton b/c he thought Randy was trying to protect himself from injury and not putting Roman over enough.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roids being banned in wrestling is hilarious though.
> 
> It's not a contested sport. It's scripted. What the fuck is the advantage for an 'actor' over another 'actor'? Just funny to me.
> 
> This company needs 50 Scott Steiners. Imagine Dean on roids. :mark:


It is for keeping wrestlers healthier. If every option is available for wrestler to get his stock to rise some would do everything for it.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

On the bright side - It's the first positive reaction Reigns has had for quite a while....


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Even IGN wrote an article about it.


http://m.ign.com/articles/2016/06/21/wwe-suspends-roman-reigns


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton's been suspended like 4 times and he's still won 12 world titles, lol. I'm sorry, but anybody who thinks this is going to deter Vince is deluding themselves. Vince cares way more about business going down than a wellness policy that he only uses to take the heat off the company when the media starts investigating them, and even the bad numbers haven't deterred him from Roman one bit.


It's very possible that you're right.

Alternatively: Romans increasingly controversial push has been the biggest story in wrestling for a while now. This suspension _is _ the biggest story of the year and will likely remain that way.

This is very public and possibly very embarrassing for Vince considering the ammount he's invested in him. He took some crazy posistions to protect Reigns, face/heel reactions no longer matter, merch sales no longer matter, ratings no longer matter. All these goal post were moved to justify Romans push.

Vince looks like an idiot right now, he might take that out on Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Well for health reasons it's in WWE's best interest to say fuck roids. But yeah what you said is exactly why nobody will care. Most just assume wrestlers are on roids and painkillers so this isn't surprising anyone outside of our hardcore fan bubble.
> 
> Which is why I think it's funny people think he'll really get fired or pushed far down the card. Worst come to worst he feuds with Cesaro or Sami for a few months


I'm not saying this is what Reigns did though. I think it's weed.

Either way, you can look at Cena (who Roman is being booked as) and Orton (who was supposed to be 'the guy' until suspended).

I don't think Roman will fall, but I also think this will cause him not to be 'the guy' like Cena vs all shit.

Orton was at best 2nd, and went down as far as 4th-5th important guy at times. That's where I see Reigns anyways in the future, before any of this. I just couldn't see this push lasting, the crowd just keeps getting more pissy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestlefire said:


> I would disagree, if for one reason, right now:
> 
> Orton has not come back yet from his injury and his return continues to get delayed, one time after another.
> 
> ...


What happens to Orton now is not of consequence, because Orton isn't a top guy anymore and hasn't been for years. The point is, when he was a top guy, which was an entire DECADE, he was suspended MULTIPLE times and he was never depushed, and the only reason he's depushed now has far more to do with his career being on the far second half of its lifespan and not because of past mistakes.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope Roman got done for crack, his excuse could be... 'He did it... for The Rock'!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

If they follow through with the triple threat at battleground, Roman is probally taking the pin. If they knew Roman failed the wellness policy going into MITB they should have had Owens win MITB and have him cashin on Rollins and then do the shield triple threat at a later date. And we could have gotten an Owens/Rollins program which would have been something new.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Ahhh shit. Vince is pissed at him, I guess. He protects the hell out of his Samoans. I would've thought a hushhush thing and a fine at best.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman 'All over my face" Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton's been suspended like 4 times and he's still won 12 world titles, lol. I'm sorry, but anybody who thinks this is going to deter Vince is deluding themselves. Vince cares way more about business going down than a wellness policy that he only uses to take the heat off the company when the media starts investigating them, and even the bad numbers haven't deterred him from Roman one bit.


 Do you think the fans are going to ease up on him lol? He's given them ammunition and another reason to dislike him.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I miss the days when you could go into a bar, get tanked, bite the nose off some motherfucker and get praised for it.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Yet again Roman beats other Shield members to something else.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> What an idiot.
> @Legit BOSS


No, what a *stupid idiot*.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Let the de-push commence!!!!! :drose


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Which is why I think it's funny people think he'll really get fired or pushed far down the card. Worst come to worst he feuds with Cesaro or Sami for a few months


Let me put one thing straight: I don't think they'll release him.

Doesn't mean I damned well think that, for the best of the company, top to bottom of roster, they almost have to.

When you give "Face of the Company" status to a guy and he goes and gets his ass suspended like that, there's a responsibility to the company and to the rest of the talent (some of whom probably get paid, in some respect, per the gate) that he has abrogated.

Kinda like RVD at the start of the ECWWE thing: There's many reasons ECW failed in WWE -- but one of them was that the guy tasked with helping launch it couldn't lay off the bong for five minutes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to Romans's (drug) Empire!


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> That it was petulant did not mean it was not correct.
> 
> At baseline level, he never deserved the push, and that's what audience after audience after ratings fall after ratings fall after bum house show number after bum house show number was trying to tell them.
> 
> ...


It doesn’t “prove” anything.

Look, you can keep repeating yourself, but Reigns getting a wellness violation YEARS into his WWE full roster career, two years into his “push” doesn’t vindicate the abuse he received, the conspiratorial confirmation bias and the extreme obsession to nitpick his every action. It doesn’t mean all the naysayers were suddenly right when their criticisms were NOTHING to do with him eventually getting a wellness violation and thus proving he didn’t “deserve” anything. All it proves is that, in this moment, he fucked up, like countless others have done.

Maybe he couldn’t handle the pressure, maybe it’s something else. It still doesn’t “prove” he didn’t deserve a push or else we can start going down the road of… well, Austin hit his wife, he clearly never deserved his push and anybody who said so is now vindicated even if their argument was never based on his real life anger issues.

The arguments against Reigns were made long before the violation, they’re not as closely connected as you’re trying to argue they are.

I don’t care about ratings, I aren’t an Ambrose fan but if he fucks up I won’t be falling over myself to claim it “proved me right all along”. Wrestlers are not saints, I don’t put them on an unrealistic pedestal, nor do I try to score points against guys who fuck up because I personally aren’t keen on them, I also don’t work on a system of “fuck up once, you deserve nothing.” They’re human, they make mistakes.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



chemical said:


> No, what a *stupid idiot*.


:jericho2

So Roman won't be making any appearances in the shows leading up to the PPV?










Thank you WWE for giving us the match we wanted to see, but this situation kind of makes it weird now.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



EyeZac said:


> Wow, he'll still be good for Battleground though. The crowd reaction the first time he enters a smark city is going to be glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Orton remained a top guy who held the World Championship in 2004 and never touched it again until late 2007. This shit has an consequences. Orton is a top star but he's never gotten back to being number one like he was supposed to be. Batista rose above him and so did Cena. They've been able to have Orton remain as a number two or three guy but he's never had to carry the torch as the top face in the company. To say that his numerous wellness violations have nothing to do with that is a little bit silly.


Jeff Hardy was suspended in March 2008 for 60 days. A year and a half later he was a 3 time world champion.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Some good shit bro


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Two problems with your first premise:
> 
> 1) The "real fans" you speak of didn't think the motherfucker was ready for the push -- and this *PROVES IT*. That was the problem most of us had with him with the push he was getting. We knew the guy wasn't qualified and was really only going over because he was The Rock's cousin.
> 
> ...


1. Fans don't give a fuck about wrestlers using roids or drugs. Like I said we have a long list of wrestlers we know have done them and nobody cares. People only care about roids when folk die then we go back to not caring.

2. Reigns possibly being on roids or drugs was never a reason given for why he didn't deserve his push. Anybody using him being on roids as a reason he didn't deserve his push is just admitting they didn't have any real reason before and are trying to latch onto something they feel is a legit reason to not like him. Just admitting you're not a fan is more believable than you trying to get folk to believe you're actually upset he used roids or drugs.

3. They have the wellness policy because it's good PR. They want to get away from being seen as a circus act so they implement things to appeal more in line with the world of today. If Benoit never happens wellness policy probably never happens on this level.

4. Lol what Dana White is just the president not the owner. He's reportedly staying with the UFC after the sale. And the UFC has only grown since all of those busts and incidents I mentioned

5. Yeah I'm a Reigns fan what's your point. Would me not being a fan make my point more valid or something? Dude broke the rules so he got suspended. I get that. But you pretending this is why he didn't deserve a push or that he should be fired is more laughable than the picture of him from FCW in this very thread.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> They have no choice but to make him a full blown heel now because there is no way he is going to get over as a face after this. He was already fighting an uphill battle as it was. He sure doesn't make it easy on himself, from the arrogance to lashing out at the fans who boo him and now this.


That's the good part about this. He can change his character from the kid friendly dad/Dean's goofy boyfriend, but he's THE guy to THE guy, who could careless about haters or the rules, yeah he popped pills because he does what it takes to make it and he gets what he wants, because he's THE guy and he's better than the lesser members of The Shield and the other Indie hacks on the roster. Then he cheats to beat The Shield at Battleground. Then go on to become the greatest heel in WWE history, until he's a "good guy" again.

Unfortunately, something tells me that they are going to bring him back as THE guy who would do whatever it takes for the business. He had some nagging injuries and popped pills, so he wouldn't miss a show or the kid's with cancer, blah blah (a Cena-like speech). He apologizes and works his way back to the top, wins the Royal Rumble again, and be champ at 'mania. Repeating the same vicious repetitive cycle with him (and Rollins), that they have been repeating for months. Creative has ruined his character, but not his potential.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> It doesn’t “prove” anything.
> 
> Look, you can keep repeating yourself, but Reigns getting a wellness violation YEARS into his WWE full roster career, two years into his “push” doesn’t vindicate the abuse he received, the conspiratorial confirmation bias and the extreme obsession to nitpick his every action. It doesn’t mean all the naysayers were suddenly right when their criticisms were NOTHING to do with him eventually getting a wellness violation and thus proving he didn’t “deserve” anything. All it proves is that, in this moment, he fucked up, like countless others have done.
> 
> ...


Good post. I concur.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

VERY VERY VERY happy about this. Give the spot to Rollins! Reigns will remain in the main event scene, but I can't see how he can be face of the company anymore. In the PG era, the face of the company has to be totally clean cut and Reigns no longer fits that bill.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow I am absolutely shocked. I am also sad for him. No matter what I thin of Roman reigns, it is sad to see someone go to drugs especially when he has a young daughter with him. Hopefully he can sort himself out.

On a side note, I am thinking this is the end of the Roman reigns experiment because of how he violated the laws. WWE can't have him representing the company like that. My two questions are, if not Reigns the who is the next face of the company. Is it Rollins, styles, or Ambrose or anyone else?

My second question is what about the shield Triple threat. This is a big match and wwe want all hands on deck from all three performers. It won't take sense to have only Ambrose and Rollins just build the story but Reigns still gets to be in the match, it would just make everyone confused on why he is there. I personally think that they should postpone the Triple threat to another time, and think of another main event for battleground.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-***** Italiano- said:


> It's very possible that you're right.
> 
> Alternatively: Romans increasingly controversial push has been the biggest story in wrestling for a while now. This suspension _is _ the biggest story of the year and will likely remain that way.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is quite as big a story as Brock working a UFC show while under WWE contract or the return of the brand split, but that's just me.

Everything he went through to protect Reigns, he did the same for Orton. He ignored the audience, he ignored ratings, he ignored all business metrics. And he knew about Reigns' suspension BEFORE the PPV, that's the key issue here. If he was going to take it out on Reigns, there would not be a 3 way main event announced. Reigns is getting a main event payoff at Battleground.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

My photo edit made it to the sidebar of /r/SquaredCircle :lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

We had a topic a while back on what it would take for Vince to give up on Roman. I posted that it would take Roman actually getting himself in trouble somehow. This exact situation is sort of what I had in mind. I feel like Nostradamus right now.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Wow I am absolutely shocked. I am also sad for him. No matter what I thin of Roman reigns, it is sad to see someone go to drugs especially when he has a young daughter with him. Hopefully he can sort himself out.
> 
> On a side note, I am thinking this is the end of the Roman reigns experiment because of how he violated the laws. WWE can't have him representing the company like that. My two questions are, if not Reigns the who is the next face of the company. Is it Rollins, styles, or Ambrose or anyone else?
> 
> My second question is what about the shield Triple threat. This is a big match and wwe want all hands on deck from all three performers. *It won't take sense to have only Ambrose and Rollins just build the story but Reigns still gets to be in the match, *it would just make everyone confused on why he is there. I personally think that they should postpone the Triple threat to another time, and think of another main event for battleground.


Why not? They did this exact thing for the build up to Reigns vs Hunter and that was a one on one match at Wrestlemania.

I'm pretty sure they have no problem doing it again for a B event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I won't believe he's been de-pushed until Zack Ryder pins him clean after no-selling his finisher. No way does he get de-pushed after their history with Orton.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*

*I haven't watched in a long while, but from seeing most of your reactions, I'm guessing he won't be missed.*



THE SHIV said:


> Perhaps "superman" used PED's. I hope it's not *narcotics*.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Arkham258 said:


> We had a topic a while back on what it would take for Vince to give up on Roman. I posted that it would take Roman actually getting himself in trouble somehow. This exact situation is sort of what I had in mind. *I feel like Nostradamus right now.*


Quick, who's going to win the Euro Cup?


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestlefire said:
> 
> 
> > Two problems with your first premise:
> ...


Well stated.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let's keep its real ,the WWE need a 25 year old









^^ A company guy


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

How wonder how pissed Vince is gonna be about Roman fucking up the triple threat match? 

Theoretically, Roman could still be in the match, but he would miss literally all of the buildup. Would WWE be so bold as to keep him in the match despite him missing from literally a month of story?


----------



## DruggieReigns (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow, Lawler suspended, Now Reigns? It's been a good week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People trying to rationalize this.

:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve Black Man said:


> How wonder how pissed Vince is gonna be about Roman fucking up the triple threat match?
> 
> Theoretically, Roman could still be in the match, but he would miss literally all of the buildup. *Would WWE be so bold as to keep him in the match despite him missing from literally a month of story?*


You mean like they did for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> Why not? They did this exact thing for the build up to Reigns vs Hunter and that was a one on one match at Wrestlemania.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have no problem doing it again for a B event.


Yeah but that was only for tw weeks and they build another story while that was put in the back. When Reigns left Ambrose took his place and kept the title busy until he came back. Now this is for a whole month and who can they replace Reigns with? Cena? Bray? .....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Let me put one thing straight: I don't think they'll release him.
> 
> Doesn't mean I damned well think that, for the best of the company, top to bottom of roster, they almost have to.
> 
> ...


So you think the better message to send is

" No second chances you fuck up. We fire you're ass, we just fired Reigns you think we won't fire you" 

:Lmao

Nah best message they can send is

"We understand people mess up, but nobody is above the wellness policy even main eventers."

Just because some fans take Reigns push personal doesn't mean his actual coworkers do. Even if they don't agree with his push, doesn't mean that firing him would make them happy.

Look it's obvious you're trying to disguise your Reigns hate as just being about morale and the betterment of the company.. nobodies buying you.

If you're going to hate be proud and upfront. Get them jokes off instead of being fake and trying to disguise it as you wanting WWE to have morals or that you care about locker room morale because nobody believes you lol


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *I haven't watched in a long while, but from seeing most of your reactions, I'm guessing he won't be missed.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who u kidding?

He'll be missed alright. The guy disappeared after his nose job, leading into 'mania and he was the most discussed wrestler on this forum. These closeted Roman Reigns fans just loooooove talking about him, even when he's not on the show.

How many responses have this thread received, already?


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

https://twitter.com/BeltFanDan/status/745334489283452928

saw this on another thread, i really did just spilt my beer laughing at this ... Savage AF

and then those comments that follows .. it's like it's a NEW DAY


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Watching him drop the title on Sunday was worth $9.99. A 30 day absence is *priceless*. 




I only ask that he takes his obnoxious fan base with him for the next month. If the significant jump in ratings are any indication, returning fans who were on the fence may actually cover for them now and choose to stick around for another 30 days -- at least!














Baby steps.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

_Gotta rub out those track marks..._


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Fic Rlair said:


> Jeff Hardy was suspended in March 2008 for 60 days. A year and a half later he was a 3 time world champion.


JEff had also said in the past that HHH would go to bat for him behind the scenes. He spent his whole climb back and eventual win working with HHH including touring on the road on SD with him


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess that explains why he dropped the title so soon. Weren't we all expecting a super-long run?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So you think the better message to send is
> 
> " No second chances you fuck up. We fire you're ass, we just fired Reigns you think we won't fire you"
> 
> :Lmao


Maybe if there was an ounce of accountability in the WWE (top to bottom, looking at you, Vince!!!), they wouldn't be where they were now.

As I tried to tell somebody else, I don't believe in second chances when you need to play politics or be connected to get one.



RapShepard said:


> Nah best message they can send is
> 
> "We understand people mess up, but nobody is above the wellness policy even main eventers."


No. The best message they can send is:

"With great power comes great responsibility."

He fucked up everyone on the card, top to bottom. They just had to throw out about 18 months of booking because of Roman.



RapShepard said:


> Just because some fans take Reigns push personal doesn't mean his actual coworkers do. Even if they don't agree with his push, doesn't mean that firing him would make them happy.


I think one of the biggest problems the WWE has is that a lot of the workers are coasting. So I can't disagree with this statement -- I can, however, disagree that it should be this way.



RapShepard said:


> Look it's obvious you're trying to disguise your Reigns hate as just being about morale and the betterment of the company.. nobodies buying you.


Who says I'm disguising it?

*FUCK ROMAN REIGNS.

FUCK HIS PUSH.

THE UNIVERSE WAS RIGHT.
*



RapShepard said:


> If you're going to hate be proud and upfront. Get them jokes off instead of being fake and trying to disguise it as you wanting WWE to have morals or that you care about locker room morale because nobody believes you lol


No jokes here, son.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

There was a thread posted only last week called 'What would it take for Vince to give up on Reigns?' 

I fucking shit you not, people. :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I call bullshit on this. It's probably just to have him take a break, and be away for a little while until Summerslam time. Dean and Rollins can have their match at Battleground, and Roman can come off his "wellness violation suspension" as a heel and insert himself into the SS main event.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

King-of-the-World said:


> VERY VERY VERY happy about this. Give the spot to Rollins! Reigns will remain in the main event scene, but I can't see how he can be face of the company anymore. In the PG era, the face of the company has to be totally clean cut and Reigns no longer fits that bill.


The hypocrisy in this post. I would've agreed, until you suggested Rollins take the spot, lol.

Rollins dates a racist, cheats on his fiance, and his nude pic was leaked to the masses. You can also Google his "soft porn" with men that he did way back. This speaks to his "character." I would say Reigns violating the wellness policy, something no-one cares about when it pertains to "sports entertainment" is a minor issue. Most people are under the assumption that all wrestlers, including WWE's hero, John Cena, who continues to fight those claims to this day, are on some form of "banned substances." The only reason this is a story is because WWE made it one, which is the only reason I'm concerned.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

bmp487 said:


> I call bullshit on this. It's probably just to have him take a break, and be away for a little while until Summerslam time. Dean and Rollins can have their match at Battleground, and Roman can come off his "wellness violation suspension" as a heel and insert himself into the SS main event.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I haven't read all the pages so I don't know if it's been said but wasn't there a rumour that Brock was pissed because Roman had failed a drugs test and nothing was done about it 

Maybe there was some truth to it and this isn't the first it's happened just the first time it's public knowledge


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

bmp487 said:


> I call bullshit on this. It's probably just to have him take a break, and be away for a little while until Summerslam time. Dean and Rollins can have their match at Battleground, and Roman can come off his "wellness violation suspension" as a heel and insert himself into the SS main event.


That makes no sense though. They just announced one of the most anticipated matches, and Reigns was going to take time off? I don't think so. Like I said earlier, if they were going to take Reigns off TV they would've come up with a reason that didn't taint his reputation.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So that explains Sunday. Idiot. Was gonna say to test Cena next but it wasn't roids I bet. 

Doubtful but would be hilarious if he came back and won the title and officially turns heel. He's already getting booed so why not give folks a reason to hate him lol?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, what the hell is it going to take for Vince to realize this guys isn't face of the company material?

- He's mediocre in the ring.

- He's lousy on the mic.

- Ratings are in the toilet with him on top.

- He gets booed out of every arena he steps into.

- Attendance is piss poor, and Reigns is drawing about as well as Ambrose, who, until MITB, was an upper midcarder with no real push.

- Now he's failing drug tests too.

Feels like I'm beating a dead horse here, but the reasons why he is not "the guy" just keep piling up. Something's gotta give.


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That makes no sense though. They just announced one of the most anticipated matches, and Reigns was going to take time off? I don't think so. Like I said earlier, if they were going to take Reigns off TV they would've come up with a reason that didn't taint his reputation.


Exactly. That spear last night where he missed and goes through the barricade--why not say he wrecked his shoulder?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jeff Rollins said:


> I haven't read all the pages so I don't know if it's been said but wasn't there a rumour that Brock was pissed because Roman had failed a drugs test and nothing was done about it
> 
> Maybe there was some truth to it and this isn't the first it's happened just the first time it's public knowledge


I remember that rumor. It was started by someone on reddit, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

bmp487 said:


> I call bullshit on this. It's probably just to have him take a break, and be away for a little while until Summerslam time. Dean and Rollins can have their match at Battleground, and Roman can come off his "wellness violation suspension" as a heel and insert himself into the SS main event.


:HA

Sure, let's not try and gather some sympy for him by working an injury, we will have him publically humiliated and put in a bad light by announcing he failed a drug test.

:nikki2

Can't wait for those "Steroid" chants.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Maybe if there was an ounce of accountability in the WWE (top to bottom, looking at you, Vince!!!), they wouldn't be where they were now.
> 
> As I tried to tell somebody else, I don't believe in second chances when you need to play politics or be connected to get one.
> 
> ...


They had to throw 18 months of booking out :lmao. Yeah right he's suspended for a month he's not doing 3 years in Riker's get a grip. You're acting like now the entire year is ruined because they had very specific intricate plans that couldn't be deviated from in even the slightest. 

If the guy was allowed to miss a month going into Mania hard pressed to believe they're going to be too upset he misses a month where nothing is happening besides the draft.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

chemical said:


> _Gotta rub out those track marks..._
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6RusjlV.gif[IMG][/quote]
> ...


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> The hypocrisy in this post. I would've agreed, until you suggested Rollins take the spot, lol.
> 
> Rollins dates a racist, cheats on his fiance, and his nude pic was leaked to the masses. You can also Google his "soft porn" with men that he did way back. This speaks to his "character." I would say Reigns violating the wellness policy, something no-one cares about when it pertains to "sports entertainment" is a minor issue. Most people are under the assumption that all wrestlers, including WWE's hero, John Cena, who continues to fight those claims to this day, are on some form of "banned substances." The only reason this is a story is because WWE made it one, which is the only reason I'm concerned.


Rollins is how Austin 3:16 used to say "a piece of trash". I have no idea why people like him, or maybe it's just the nerds on here that do.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The_Kliq said:


> Track marks? Steroids aren't injected intravenously.


I don't think steroids were the reason...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reigns could theoretically still be a main eventer after this and still get pushed over most of the roster

However, I honestly think his chances at "face of the company" may be jeopardized by this. Vince put all his eggs in the Cena basket because Cena was reliable. He NEVER got in trouble, NEVER got bad publicity, NEVER failed a wellness test, NEVER embarrassed the company. This early in Reigns getting the Cena push and ALREADY he's fucked up

Don't think that Vince is just going to forget that. Vince has been burned in the past by guys he went all in with who ended up not being dependable enough for the spot. So I think it's one strike you're out now if Vince is considering you for the role of the face of the company.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> I don't think steroids were the reason...


So then which drug would he have used that caused track marks?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

If this wasn't already posted....



> Reigns lost the WWE World Heavyweight Championship to Seth Rollins on Sunday at Money in the Bank. The following night on Raw, a Triple Threat Match between Reigns, Rollins and new WWE World Heavyweight Champion Dean Ambrose was announced for WWE Battleground on July 24. *The match could still take place since Reigns' suspension ends on July 20.*


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-roman-reigns-for-wellness-policy-violation/


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> They had to throw 18 months of booking out :lmao. Yeah right he's suspended for a month he's not doing 3 years in Riker's get a grip. You're acting like now the entire year is ruined because they had very specific intricate plans that couldn't be deviated from in even the slightest.
> 
> If the guy was allowed to miss a month going into Mania hard pressed to believe they're going to be too upset he misses a month where nothing is happening besides the draft.


You honestly thinking, especially after they got out of Dallas in one piece, that they weren't making him champ for the next two years?

Keep deluding yourself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good thing they kept the anti-drug guy that is super over with the crowd to push as a top guy, oh wait..........

unk


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The_Kliq said:


> So then which drug would he have used that cause track marks?


I'm pretty sure the post you were originally responding to was a joke.

While I think he got busted for a drug (and not steroids), I don't think it was anything that would leave tracks. I'm leaning towards either cocaine or weed. But this is just my speculation.


----------



## Richard Di Natale (Oct 11, 2015)

A few things seem obvious now,

A) Roman Reigns failed the test before Money in the Bank

B) WWE didn't want a suspended champion

C) Dean Ambrose is doing a Mick Foley and will lose at the next PPV (this one was obvious without the suspension news)


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man I thought my day couldn't get better but then this happened, also so Roman does drugs and gets 30 days and Titus grabs an arm and gets 3 months OK then.

If he is still a part of battleground he is not even being punished, all they are giving him is a 30 day vacation otherwise.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> You honestly thinking, especially after they got out of Dallas in one piece, that they weren't making him champ for the next two years?
> 
> Keep deluding yourself.


They've been making him champ for 2 years forever as far as folk like you claim. Wasn't he supposed to walk out of Mania last year as champ last year and hold on to the title until he passed Punk's reign? (Which ironically would of been around this time). Me thinks you don't know what you're talking about. Me thinks you're hilariously angry over a failed test for a scripted athlete for no real reason.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I am surprised that none of us even suggested that the reason Roman jobbed clean to Rollins was because he may have failed a drug test. We were all just caught up in thinking that they did that to setup a shield triple threat. But comeon the guy who has been getting superman booking and hasn't lost clean in like 3 years just lost clean to a guy who is suppose to be a heel.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Maybe Roman just gets ready for Raw the same way that the rest of us do?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> They've been making him champ for 2 years forever as far as folk like you claim. Wasn't he supposed to walk out of Mania last year as champ last year and hold on to the title until he passed Punk's reign? (Which ironically would of been around this time). Me thinks you don't know what you're talking about. Me thinks you're hilariously angry over a failed test for a scripted athlete for no real reason.


Vince finally thought he could get away with it without another scene of violence like in the parking lot in Philadelphia after the Rumble. He finally thought "They won't do shit...", and that's why HHH dropped the strap.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Their is a god, the second coming has occured.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> :HA
> 
> Sure, let's not try and gather some sympy for him by working an injury, we will have him publically humiliated and put in a bad light by announcing he failed a drug test.
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard of something called "heat". As I said, they're gonna turn him heel, so why go for the sympathy card now?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The_Kliq said:


> So then which* drug* would he have used that *caused track marks*?


Heroin?? lol

idk, if his push had worked better cant see this happening (as im sure has been said a hundred times, but im too much a jerk to read the thread)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> Vince finally thought he could get away with it without another scene of violence like in the parking lot in Philadelphia after the Rumble. He finally thought "They won't do shit...", and that's why HHH dropped the strap.


Whatever you say lol. But I hope you're looking forward to this mythical 2 year reign like me. Hopefully they keep one champion that way Reigns can be on both shows for 2 years as champ instead of just being champ of 1 brand. It'll be like the ultimate version of the Reign of terror.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there is 0% chance that roman reigns is anywhere but the main event scene when his suspension is up

you're deluding yourself with EXTREMELY wishful thinking if you think he's gonna drop down the card one iota


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Whatever you say lol. But I hope you're looking forward to this mythical 2 year reign like me. Hopefully they keep one champion that way Reigns can be on both shows for 2 years as champ instead of just being champ of 1 brand. It'll be like the ultimate version of the Reign of terror.


What, you his supplier or something?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlefire said:


> What, you his supplier or something?


Nah, I prefer being on the consumer end of drug transactions.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

So whats the spin? Figure he'll come back in suspenders and tell all the kiddies he was "suspendered"?


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> there is 0% chance that roman reigns is anywhere but the main event scene when his suspension is up
> 
> you're deluding yourself with EXTREMELY wishful thinking if you think he's gonna drop down the card one iota


"In other news... 

World Wrestling Entertainment has announced that, due to the loss of their television contracts due to low ratings, their weekly Raw and Smackdown programming will now be exclusive to the WWE Network effective January 1st."

I dare them to try putting Reigns back there -- they'd be staring <2M third hours during football season if they did.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Shoregrey said:


> So whats the spin? Figure he'll come back in suspenders and tell all the kiddies he was "suspendered"?


I know this is a joke, but I can see Vince writing something as stupid as this and thinking it's gold.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone know for what Substance?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The chants when Reigns comes back should be fun.

:banderas

"YOU'RE - A - DRUGGIE!"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> "In other news...
> 
> World Wrestling Entertainment has announced that, due to the loss of their television contracts due to low ratings, their weekly Raw and Smackdown programming will now be exclusive to the WWE Network effective January 1st."
> 
> I dare them to try putting Reigns back there -- they'd be staring <2M third hours during football season if they did.


you've been saying delusional stuff like this all thread, none of it has the slightest connection with reality


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

Richard Di Natale said:


> A few things seem obvious now,
> 
> A) Roman Reigns failed the test before Money in the Bank
> 
> ...


If he failed the test before MITB, why would they shedule a triple threat match featuring Roman Reigns the next night on Raw? lol


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

It will be interesting finding out what he actually did but I suspect it was just weed, and if that's the case, it's not really a big deal lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Checklist of ways a face of the company can fail:
> 
> 1. Not over. Check
> 2. Not great in the ring and has to be carried. Check
> ...


Absolutely brutal, this man has a family damnit


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestlefire said:
> 
> 
> > What, you his supplier or something?
> ...


Lol


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That makes no sense though. They just announced one of the most anticipated matches, and Reigns was going to take time off? I don't think so. Like I said earlier, if they were going to take Reigns off TV they would've come up with a reason that didn't taint his reputation.


unless they are setting up a Scarface type heel Gimmick for when he returns. Reignza Roman.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Shoregrey said:


> I would be minimally surprised if this was yet another pathetic attempt to get Roman over. IE a "work".


I don't think he didn't violate, who can know? I do think this is a work by WWE. They would never give this out otherwise.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

U WOT MATE?!!?

I leave this place for a few hours and you guys go and drop something like this for me to find on my return?!?!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brock said:


> Yeah Vince has to be raging really at his golden project fucking up like this. I still believe Reigns will be fine when he comes back but it'll be interesting to see tbh. Depends on how this affects his booking upon his return too, esp when it comes to the locker room.


Two options on that -

1. He's hot shotted right back into his spot = this was real.

2. Drastic change in character or feud = we're being worked.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Jarvbs Jones said:


> unless they are setting up a Scarface type heel Gimmick for when he returns. Reignza Roman.


10/10

Book it Vince.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

bmp487 said:


> I call bullshit on this. It's probably just to have him take a break, and be away for a little while until Summerslam time. Dean and Rollins can have their match at Battleground, and Roman can come off his "wellness violation suspension" as a heel and insert himself into the SS main event.


If only it was bullshit, though. It's a real story, trust me.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonder what WF will do with their life with Roman out 30 days.

Back on hatin on Cena? Suicide?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> So Sportscenter tweeted this as shown above, and it's the main front page story on yahoo right now. Not good. Vince would be a fool to rush the title back on him.


BS, thirty days from now he'll come out and make a sad face, and that will be the new biggest story.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Krispenwah said:


> Wonder what WF will do with their life with Roman out 30 days.
> 
> Back on hatin on Cena? Suicide?


Probally enjoy the product.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Asmodeus said:


> I don't think he didn't violate, who can know? I do think this is a work by WWE. They would never give this out otherwise.


This isn't a work. A wellness violation is a black mark that will follow someone for the rest of their lives anytime they try to find employment. Making a drug and wellness policy violation seem real when it isn't is career suicide.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I know one thing;I'm gonna watch Raw every week that he's gone.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> Probally enjoy the product.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jarvbs Jones said:


> If he failed the test before MITB, why would they shedule a triple threat match featuring Roman Reigns the next night on Raw? lol


*So he can still be in the Triple Threat match AFTER his suspension is over. Vince knows that a Triple Threat makes more money than Dean v Rollins in this situation. To me it just shows that Vince still loves Roman.*


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The chants when Reigns comes back should be fun.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> "YOU'RE - A - DRUGGIE!"


COCAINE REIGNS!


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jarvbs Jones said:


> If he failed the test before MITB, why would they shedule a triple threat match featuring Roman Reigns the next night on Raw? lol



Battleground is 33 days from now. I agree with you though I doubt WWE are either retarded and just think the fans wont notice he's gone and shows up for the triple threat

but with WWE who knows.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Fucking hell... :maisielol2 at people thinking this is a work.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Watch WWE turn this into a story to help makes Reigns strong. 

He's already topping headlines right now when you Google News his name, and the first publication is from WWE themselves. 

http://www.wwe.com/article/roman-reigns-suspended


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Asmodeus said:


> I don't think he didn't violate, who can know? I do think this is a work by WWE. They would never give this out otherwise.


What?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, some of these posts are actually funny.




PanopticonPrime said:


> COCAINE REIGNS!





THANOS said:


> :lmao








*BAKING SODA!*


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Checklist of ways a face of the company can fail:
> 
> 1. Not over. Check
> 2. Not great in the ring and has to be carried. Check
> ...


1. Subjective. He is over. He's does pretty well in merchandise and he has a huge fanbase, accept it and move on. 

2. Again subjective. You can't realistically make the call on who's carrying who. You can, however, repeat the "(insert) is carrying Reigns" theory, long enough until the sheep eat it up and start repeating it, without any logical explanation for the claim.

3. Subjective. I'm going to assume you love Rollins and Ambrose's lame promos, though. Amateurs.

4. Did he say something dumb or did he say something you didn't like or didn't agree with? Don't take it personal, buddy.

5. Where's the proof of this? You don't even know how or why he failed the ... policy. Him owning up to it and making no excuses, shows he responsible at least. That adds to his character.

6. He does have a story, you just haven't been listening it to it. I can make the same claim about the majority of the roster. Just dudes from the indies that should beat up Cena or "deserve" the title, just 'cause. Yeah it don't fly with me, either. Probably explains the ratings drop tho.

7. Another assumption that's true because you said, so. Please offer some examples to back this claim.

8. Nobody on the show can draw ratings, outside of Cena. The ratings have been at a steady decline for a year and a half now. This can be easily contributed to Seth Rollins, Lesnar and the other lames, as well, but blame the champ, who's barely getting airtime. Smh.

9. The company is not embarrassed, lol, however, if this were Cena, it would be hell on Earth. This will likely blow over in a day, like Lesnar getting special privileges at UFC the other day. Dudes on 'roids but somehow gets immunity when it comes to testing, lol, in a REAL sport, where competitive advantage can be vital to the result, btw. Like I said, all will be forgiven by all, except his typical haters, who already hated him, so who cares what they think, at this point. No-one is even talking about Peyton Manning, who just won the Superbowl jacked up on HGH and painkillers. #NFLintegrity

10. He's too young and inexperienced to lead the locker room. Half of the men back there are older and have been working in the wrasslin industry much longer than him. Let's be real.

11. Are there any real role models in showbiz? Stop fooling yourself and open your eyes. Celebrities are no more than false idols, brainwashing their worshipers into accepting corruption and wickedness, in exchange for fame and success. Lay off Reigns.

There is no-one on the roster fit to carry the show, outside of Cena. There is no-one on the roster as polarizing and interesting as Roman Reigns, that's why he won't lose his spot. He is, what they had hoped him to be, despite this little bump in the road. They are moving away from the PG era into the new era. How they choose to move forward with Reigns will be interesting and discussed for weeks to come.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> Wonder what WF will do with their life with Roman out 30 days.
> 
> Back on hatin on Cena? Suicide?


Make funny memes and laugh at the people trying to make a positive spin out of this.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> COCAINE REIGNS!


:reneelel


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 1. Subjective. He is over. He's does pretty well in merchandise and he has a huge fanbase, accept it and move on.
> 
> 2. Again subjective. You can't realistically make the call on who's carrying who. You can, however, repeat the "(insert) is carrying Reigns" theory, long enough until the sheep eat it up and start repeating it, without any logical explanation for the claim.
> 
> ...


I don't think 30% is a little bump. More like, a steep slope.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-numbers-headlining-b-live-events.html#/enter


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

So this now 100% concludes that Roman did not lose clean to Rollins right?

As for rampant speculation, I don't see how he was just suspended for weed. I could see him getting a slap on the wrist or a "silent ban" / pulled from TV a week if that were the case, but no official suspension. Had to be something more serious than that imo, or Roman really pissed somebody off.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roids being banned in wrestling is hilarious though.
> 
> It's not a contested sport. It's scripted. What the fuck is the advantage for an 'actor' over another 'actor'? Just funny to me.
> 
> This company needs 50 Scott Steiners. Imagine Dean on roids. :mark:


For WWE its a health issue, not a matter of ethics.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

It's not a work guys,if it was they would just say "oh look,Roman got blindsided,beat up,bruised and battered,will he make it to the triple threat?" then have him come once to hype the match,looks strong,triple threat happens.I think even WWE isn't so dumb as to cripple someone's reputation in a storyline(In our current Decade,I mean)


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Mastodonic said:


> Life sucks, it really does. But sometimes there's these little moments that make it all worthwhile.


Life sucks, and then you watch VADER knock some poor SOB's head clean off his shoulders with a sledgehammer forearm shot, after which life immediately ceases to suck and becomes AWESOME once more.

This, this isn't quite as awesome as watching VADER demolish someone, but goddamn it's close isn't it? I don't hate Reigns, hell I don't even dislike the dude he seems like he's a nice guy. It's just so, SO sweet seeing someone who has been literally handed so much without having to earn it have it taken away, even if only for a short, short while. Reminds us peons that hard work always pays off and there are no shortcuts for true success.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

jbhutto said:


> So this now 100% concludes that Roman did not lose clean to Rollins right?
> 
> As for rampant speculation, I don't see how he was just suspended for weed. I could see him getting a slap on the wrist or a "silent ban" / pulled from TV a week if that were the case, but no official suspension. Had to be something more serious than that imo, or Roman really pissed somebody off.


They had to do it for the triple threat which they have to have before the Brand split, as well.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Starting drug related chants is so stupid. I could imagine the butthurt if Seth received chants about his dick, cheating and his nazi girlfriend. The salt would be unreal. It's immature as hell :lol especially when you have no idea what he got popped for. 

Calling someone a druggie is a harsh label without facts.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

how will this affect his draft stock? will he fall to the second round!?!


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He'll obviously be back in time for Battleground, if WWE still wants to go with the 3 way they set up on Raw. Only thing is he'll miss the draft, because his suspension would end 2 days later.

I was listening to Meltzer earlier, and he was saying that WWE knew about it on Sunday during the MITB PPV also.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone who thinks this is a work is retarded.. It's a publicly traded company.. Wellness policies, never have, and never will be "storylines" as a reason to suspend someone. (in the PG era)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

As a Reigns fan there's a huge upside to this: losing his position as Vince's golden boy should stop the micromanaging that's been killing his character. He might also be able to turn heel now. Toiling in the midcard dog house for a while should allow him to reinvent himself.

This should also prove once and for all if he was singlehandedly killing ratings; long has the IWC cried for one of it's darlings to be champ so now the gauntlet is set: not only is Ambrose champ but Reigns won't be on the show at all so the excuse can't be used that his mere presence kills ratings nor can the excuse be used that "We know Ambrose is just a placeholder until Reigns comes back so why get invested?" because his status is clearly up in the air. 

If the ratings do make a noticeable rebound that could be the nail in the coffin for Reigns as a main eventer but Heaven forbid should they drop further...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if this was before MITB and thats why he lost the belt. Going off the non finish vs Seth on Raw though it seems they only just got the results back.

Now WWE are just going to build to this Shield triple threat later. It never ends, beyond sick and tired of The Shield and the WWE Title just revolving around them constantly. Just get this triple threat over and done with so the World Title can move on to some more interesting characters.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Best tweets I've found:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745337469697069056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745350149598224384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745355224424976384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745335146115665920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745334178162610179


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

God dammit. Now I actually have sympy for the guy. Good job Vince!

I'm still really confused as to what the suspension was for (specifically), if it's a work, and if not, did they know before MITB. So many questions, so few answers.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reigns is so awesome, bringing WWE all that great mainstream publicity

http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/...pended-for-wellness-policy-violation-20160621

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wwes-roman-reigns-suspended-wellness-violation/story?id=40026896

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/...ded-30-days-violating-company-wellness-policy

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...igns-www-suspension-wellness-policy/86206398/

Way better than the attention they got from Daniel Brayn's yes chants being used in schools and by sports teams. Gotta love that A+ Player

The hilarious part is him being mentioned in the same breath as Konnor and Adam Rose
:ha


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 1. Subjective. He is over. He's does pretty well in merchandise and he has a huge fanbase, accept it and move on.


Reigns is most certainly not over, and stats and facts say otherwise in regards to him having "a huge fan base". 



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 2. Again subjective. You can't realistically make the call on who's carrying who.


Um, yes you can. It's not that hard to tell.

With that said, Reigns wasn't carried in his matches with Styles imo (which are also, again imo, his best matches in WWE so far). 



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 3. Subjective. I'm going to assume you love Rollins and Ambrose's lame promos, though. Amateurs.


They're much better promo cutters than Reigns is regardless of whether or not he or anyone else for that matter are fans of him. 

And by the way, just saying "subjective" is a very weak argument and deserves little credit. If you like his promos (or his matches for that matter), just say so and argue why you believe so. You pulling the subjective card just tells us that you think he's bad but you're biased and play favorites in regards to him so you refuse to admit it. 



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 4. Did he say something dumb or did he say something you didn't like or didn't agree with? Don't take it personal, buddy.


What kind of idiotic logic is this? If we don't like or agree with something a person says, we obviously think that what they said is dumb.

With that said, a lot of the things Reigns has said in non kayfabe interviews haven't helped his cause at all. So yes, you could argue he's said a lot of stupid shit in interviews.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 5. Where's the proof of this? You don't even know how or why he failed the ... policy. Him owning up to it and making no excuses, shows he responsible at least. That adds to his character.


I'm pretty sure he's talking about his WWE character...



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 6. He does have a story, you just haven't been listening it to it. I can make the same claim about the majority of the roster. Just dudes from the indies that should beat up Cena or "deserve" the title, just 'cause. Yeah it don't fly with me, either. Probably explains the ratings drop tho.


Reigns has little to no background in pro wrestling. These "indy" guys you're talking about have an actual backstory, and you can easily build this up as them "working on the bottom for years upon years to finally earn their way up to the top". That's a much better story (and more noteworthy by the way) than Reigns story before coming into pro wrestling.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 7. Another assumption that's true because you said, so. Please offer some examples to back this claim.


Agreed, not sure why he believes this. I think Reigns has been handling this just fine.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 8. Nobody on the show can draw ratings, outside of Cena. The ratings have been at a steady decline for a year and a half now. This can be easily contributed to Seth Rollins, Lesnar and the other lames, as well, but blame the champ, who's barely getting airtime. Smh.


:Wat? 

Okay, you were right on calling him out for making assumptions before, but don't go about making assumptions yourself. "No one outside of Cena can draw". We don't know this. No one does. Ever since WWE got rid of ratings breakdowns it's been a lot more difficult to determine who can actually draw and who can't. But if we went off of other things that can help determine drawing power, it's pretty reasonable to believe right now that Dean Ambrose is a bigger draw than Roman Reigns. 



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 9. The company is not embarrassed, lol, however, if this were Cena, it would be hell on Earth. This will likely blow over in a day, like Lesnar getting special privileges at UFC the other day. Dudes on 'roids but somehow gets immunity when it comes to testing, lol, in a REAL sport, where competitive advantage can be vital to the result, btw. Like I said, all will be forgiven by all, except his typical haters, who already hated him, so who cares what they think, at this point. No-one is even talking about Peyton Manning, who just won the Superbowl jacked up on HGH and painkillers. #NFLintegrity


Lol.

Again, if you're going to call someone out on making unbased assumptions, you can't go around doing the same thing.

Nothing has confirmed that Brock Lesnar is on steroids. So you can't just sit there and claim he is and that he's getting special treatment. That's stupid.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 10. He's too young and inexperienced to lead the locker room. Half of the men back there are older and have been working in the wrasslin industry much longer than him. Let's be real.


Age and experience aren't pre-requites for leading the locker room in WWE. With that said, I wouldn't expect Reigns to be a locker room leader given his personality, so I have no clue why he thought that was a valid point to bring up.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> 11. Are there any real role models in showbiz? Stop fooling yourself and open your eyes. Celebrities are no more than false idols, brainwashing their worshipers into accepting corruption and wickedness, in exchange for fame and success. Lay off Reigns.


There are a lot of real role models in show business. Daniel Bryan is probably a perfect example of this.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> There is no-one on the roster fit to carry the show, outside of Cena.


Ambrose and Rollins are more capable of carrying the show than Reigns is.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> There is no-one on the roster as polarizing and interesting as Roman Reigns, that's why he won't lose his spot.


Lol.



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> He is, what they had hoped him to be, despite this little bump in the road.


He is not even close to what they had hoped him to be. They were hoping that he would be the next top face, the most over guy on the roster, the man who can truly replace John Cena. His push has been such an immense failure that it had to be held off for almost an entire year, and when it was time for him to win his first world title (again), he lost it immediately that night (again) because he wasn't ready. And he finally got his big push at Wrestlemania 32 because, at this point, WWE couldn't hold off on it anymore and decided "fuck it, we'll do something different with Reigns". And that hasn't even worked.

Roman Reigns, going off of WWE's history, has been arguably WWE's biggest failure. This is a guy WWE has put a lot of time and investment in, has sacrificed the face value of other performers for (even two immensely more talented individuals who were his partners in the Shield), and has pushed to the moon. They've tried anything and everything, even trying to make guys like Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles and Triple H himself try to point out to the crowd just how incredibly good this guy was supposed to be. And no one bought into it. And it has only resulted in more fans losing interest in WWE all together. Even Kevin Nash, to his small credit, had an established fan base and was over with a good amount of the fan base. Roman Reigns, as a whole, has added little to nothing positive to the WWE so far. And this cannot be denied.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> As a Reigns fan there's a huge upside to this: losing his position as Vince's golden boy should stop the micromanaging that's been killing his character. He might also be able to turn heel now. Toiling in the midcard dog house for a while should allow him to reinvent himself.
> 
> This should also prove once and for all if he was singlehandedly killing ratings; long has the IWC cried for one of it's darlings to be champ so now the gauntlet is set: not only is Ambrose champ but Reigns won't be on the show at all so the excuse can't be used that his mere presence kills ratings nor can the excuse be used that "We know Ambrose is just a placeholder until Reigns comes back so why get invested?" because his status is clearly up in the air.
> 
> If the ratings do make a noticeable rebound that could be the nail in the coffin for Reigns as a main eventer but Heaven forbid should they drop further...


You're spot on with everything here. I cant help but wonder what the excuse will be when the ratings continue to drop even with two of the smarky, Reigns hating fans favourites on top. Worth remembering that every time Seth and Dean have feuded in the past the ratings have continued their downward trend.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> What?


They would hide it, they'd cover it up with an injury story if they didn't want it to be known.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Reigns is so awesome, bringing WWE all that great mainstream publicity
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/...pended-for-wellness-policy-violation-20160621
> 
> ...


Good point. Daniel Bryan brought WWE all this positive press when his Yes chant crossed over thru social media into other sporting events, being embraced by people who didn't even watch wrestling, transcending the wrestling niche.

Yet no matter how hard WWE tried, Roman failed to get any sort of attention outside of the niche except for...failing a drug test and being suspended.

GG WWE, GG.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mugging of Cena said:


> God dammit. Now I actually have sympy for the guy. Good job Vince!
> 
> I'm still really confused as to what the suspension was for (specifically), if it's a work, and if not, did they know before MITB. So many questions, so few answers.


*Why on Earth would a drug suspension be a work? :confused*


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

RR life in a nutshell atm


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *Why on Earth would a drug suspension be a work? :confused*


Because Maisie Williams.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

What a world...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> TheFaceofthe_E said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Subjective. He is over. He's does pretty well in merchandise and he has a huge fanbase, accept it and move on.
> ...


Serioys question is Rollins a huge failure then as well? Styles? Ambrose? 

Its WWE booking thats failing Roman Reigns, he could be the guy but WWEs booking of him is turning people away. Same way WWEs booking is failingveveryone else. But why is it that Reigns gets blammed for his booking, Reigns gets blammed for the ratings and rveryone else. Butvtheres a million and one excuses for why a guy like Seth Rollins doesnt draw, or spike ratings either?


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

I guess his catchphrase "Hit Hard, Hit Often" has a whole new meaning now :hmm:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't understand how people think this is a work. You don't make public announcements about the face of your company getting suspended for violating the wellness policy...for the sake of a storyline. It doesn't even make sense to begin with. Roman screwed up. The show will go on without him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't believe this. Reigns threw away his Cena push for the drugs? He should have at least asked Cena how to avoid getting caught before going all in.


What a fucking idiot. Now we know why he lost the title. Cause he's an idiot. Throwing away opportunities. Whatever drugs he took, they WERE NOT THE ANSWER!!! He needed mic skills and a more fleshed-out character, not bigger pecs.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is like


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Come on Roman. If you're gonna juice then at least don't get caught. Cena's been doing it for ten years.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Roidman Reigns....Roman Roids.....hmmmm. :aries2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, the next month or so should be pretty awesome. Rollins and Ambrose work unbelievably well together, and with their booking hopefully being tweaked a bit (Rollins no long a full on chicken shit heel, and Ambrose being a bit more serious), there's no reason why this rivalry shouldn't be one of the, if not the best of the year.

As much as people wanted to see The Shield triple threat, Reigns would likely just be a hindrance to both Rollins and Ambrose. Now they have an opportunity to work solely with each other, which is, imho, the best possible outcome of this whole thing.

Unless WWE really screw it up, we should be in for some good TV for the next month. :rollins :ambrose


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Not really, they don't make a difference. They've been step up for a 4th reign for Reigns after he overcomes his next odd which is his former brothers, The Shield.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Well, the next month or so should be pretty awesome. Rollins and Ambrose work unbelievably well together, and with their booking hopefully being tweaked a bit (Rollins no long a full on chicken shit heel, and Ambrose being a bit more serious), there's no reason why this rivalry shouldn't be one of the, if not the best of the year.
> 
> As much as people wanted to see The Shield triple threat, Reigns would likely just be a hindrance to both Rollins and Ambrose. Now they have an opportunity to work solely with each other, which is, imho, the best possible outcome of this whole thing.
> 
> Unless WWE really screw it up, we should be in for some good TV for the next month. :rollins :ambrose


All true. It'll be like the Triple Threat at Fast Lane build up all over again except this time, there's a good excuse for Reigns to be absent. Thankfully, substantial quality won't be absent as well.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Dean Ambrose is like


High school drop out Ambrose the best option for WWE's future face of the company. :ambrose5

I love it. A legit irl underdog story.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> jbhutto said:
> 
> 
> > So this now 100% concludes that Roman did not lose clean to Rollins right?
> ...


But the triple threat is happening after the brand split bro....


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow. Reigns isn't going to get off lightly here for fucking up while being the golden boy. Probably going to be doing the job for the next few months after his suspension ends. Bray Wyatt your time to ascend is after July 20th. :lol

At least we know who's going to take the pin in a triple threat if it is happening at all. :lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The picture Rollingstone used for their article on his suspension










:kobelol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

This whole situation makes me hate WWE more than ever. They've already admitted that in this kind of circumstance they'll put a guy in another show to finish his program, get the title off him if he's got one. They didn't just do that on Sunday, they had him work RAW, too, so they could schedule his rematch for exactly when his suspension is done.

Good for Roman, WWE and their "wellness policy" is as full of shit as ever.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

PaulHBK said:


> But the triple threat is happening after the brand split bro....


Not really because the Draft is on the smackdown just prior to the PPV which means the brand split doesn't become official until the following week which is after the PPV. I think this is why they are having the draft on Smackdown instead of Raw.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Come on Roman. If you're gonna juice then at least don't get caught. Cena's been doing it for ten years.


And the funny thing is Cena does actually look juicy, Reigns is not even that built.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> This whole situation makes me hate WWE more than ever. They've already admitted that in this kind of circumstance they'll put a guy in another show to finish his program, get the title off him if he's got one. They didn't just do that on Sunday, they had him work RAW, too, so they could schedule his rematch for exactly when his suspension is done.
> 
> Good for Roman, WWE and their "wellness policy" is as full of shit as ever.


Their policy is shit because Roman got caught? Your boy is still going to get pushed and he's got a title match when he gets back. What are you so pissed about?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Who says Reigns isn't the guy? In one day he's granted more wishes than Cena's entire make-a-wish career. Grabbing that brass ring right?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Roman had the whole WWE Universe in his hand. 

Even though it's his own fault, I feel sorry for him in a way... he's about to miss out on being the next Hulk Hogan and was probably destined to hold the title until SummerSlam 2017.

Wow.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Vince can surely see something positive out of this.

WWE has never had so many attention from the media since Cm Punk podcast.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jim Ross had some interesting words:

"There are lots of supplements on the market that I’m told often times don’t jive with the wellness policy and its up to every talent who may use these supplements to make sure that they are good to ingest. 

A failure to do is is totally irresponsible. 

No talent can do more to harm themselves than to give their bosses the impression that they are irresponsible or unreliable and wellness test failures speak loudly to that matter. It’s up to the talents to dispel that perception upon their return to the work place.

So, WWE finds themselves now with two of their most popular talents in Ambrose and Rollins who are both adversarial with each other while each and are both generally perceived as fan favorites. This can be a blessing within the story telling as it relates to believable, organic booking because it comes down to it all being about who’s the WWE World Champion and that’s a plausible storyline and easy for fans to process."


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Sierra, Uniform, Sierra, Papa, Echo, November, Delta, Echo, Delta!
SUSPENDED


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

His first promo when he comes back is gonna be shouted down by the fans


----------



## LanceStormwascool (Feb 27, 2016)

lots of speculation and analysis ... bu this is actually minor ... 

Jim Ross says he was suspended for using over the counter supplements. Reigns "wasn't paying attention to ingredients". He failed before the ppv and raw, so triple threat is still happening (according to some other source).


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Asmodeus said:


> I don't think he didn't violate, who can know? I do think this is a work by WWE. They would never give this out otherwise.


Dude... :Wat?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats the only reason he lost on sunday. Hes still the guy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Krispenwah said:


> Vince can surely see something positive out of this.
> 
> WWE has never had so many attention from the media since Cm Punk podcast.


Yup. Vince must be happy as hell that the guy he wanted to replace Cena with is all over the internet for being suspended for failing the wellness.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's been a good couple of days to be a wrestling fan :drose


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Their policy is shit because Roman got caught? Your boy is still going to get pushed and he's got a title match when he gets back. What are you so pissed about?


I'm happy for the guy I'm a fan of, disappointed in him, but still hope he can come back from this. I'm never happy with the ways WWE does shit. I understand it, but it doesn't make me happy and this is the latest egregious example of everything they put out there as though it is positive for them is just so much bullshit.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The Rock's cousin will be bringing it live via satellite. Following his superior cousin foot steps.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Hit said:


> Dude... :Wat?


Dude...

it's weird as fuck they didn't cover this with some excuse. It's also shady as fuck that this has the perfect timing for his program with Seth and Dean to continue. They had to have known this and 'scheduled' for right now. I highly doubt he just got popped last night.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, WWE wants the FACE of the company to be considered a drug abuser (until further information) all for an unnecessary "work" . Yes, that will get him over and that wonderful negative publicity will surely help ratings and company image. 

-_- how are we debating this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So LSDean and Rollins are going to have to do the whole build for the Shield triple threat.:lol

They should have just had Rollins destroy Reigns to write him off TV then do the Shield triple threat at Summerslam if that's the case.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Headliner said:


> You guys do know that Roman is going to have a tougher time now with the smark/smarter audiences right? I can see them rubbing this suspension in his face.


All the more reason why they should finally turn him heel. There's really no excuse now and ironically that's because of Reigns.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Yup. Vince must be happy as hell that the guy he wanted to replace Cena with is all over the internet for being suspended for failing the wellness.


Oh, Vince should be mad as hell.

But looking it on the bright side at least the company is getting some relevant attention somehow.



Steve Black Man said:


> It's been a good couple of days to be a Roman Reigns hater :drose


Fixed


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Very shocking news, my first thought was 'is this April's Fools?'.

I wonder how exactly did he violate the policy though, unauthorized pills?


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Also despite him coming back in time for Battleground, there's no way they can have Reigns go back to being world heavyweight champion any time soon. They're going to have the roll the dice on either Ambrose or Rollins.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> His first promo when he comes back is gonna be shouted down by the fans


This probably. Definitely gives the *vocal majority* more ammunition (I've stated previously, that the "vocal minority" shtick is getting old, seeing as even casual fans have turned on Roman Reigns/the overall product recently). It'll be interesting to see where they go with Roman Reigns after he returns, seeing as they had previously decided to keep pressing on with him being the new top guy even after the crowd had rejected him as a babyface, the ratings had went down (though they've been going downhill for awhile), and attendance had been dropping. Maybe Vince will finally try him as a heel (which would be interesting, as Vince has obviously been (almost insanely) stubborn about turning him). Or maybe they'll go with someone else as the new "top guy", and have Roman be in the upper midcard/lower ME scene for awhile after the Triple Threat. Should be interesting...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Mad Jester said:


> Also despite him coming back in time for Battleground, there's no way they can have Reigns go back to being world heavyweight champion any time soon. They're going to have the roll the dice on either Ambrose or Rollins.


nah they can just have Reigns go all lovely dovey "I AM A MAN AND I WILL BE A ROLE MODEL FOR KIDS BY OWNING UP TO MY MISTAKES".


If it were any other wrestler, their push would be destroyed. But besides Cena, nobody satifies Vince's fetish more than Roman Reigns, so he'll probably get the title back at Battleground.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Roman's first promo on Raw:

"Trust. Putting your faith in others. You all know I have been away a few weeks and you all know why. I TRUSTED someone and it earned me a suspension. Well, now wait, I'm not looking to blame anyone else, I'm not saying I'm innocent. I trusted someone and that's on me. It's MY fault. 

Well you know who else I trusted? I trusted that snake Seth Rollins. I trusted him and he hit me with a steel chair and broke up the shield. 

I trusted him and that's also on me.

I also trusted Dean Ambrose. I called him my brother. But, you know what he did? He cashed in his money in the bank briefcase and took my WWE world heavyweight championship. 

Well, it seems whenever I trust anyone, I get pushished for it. Betrayed. 

Well no more! I've always felt like a loner and I will BE a loner! One vs all has never been so relevant as it feels to me now. 

That title is mine, and I'm going to get it back. And I'll do it alone."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was the reason Roman lost clean a result of him not being clean?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is too good to be true.


----------



## anthonyselby (Jan 24, 2016)

totally understand why he lost the title now... it was a late decision..... he couldnt lace cenas boots so he try to go on the meds to keep up...... some face


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Rome(an) is burning, son.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

The roman empire has fallen and it's due to drugs.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> nah they can just have Reigns go all lovely dovey "I AM A MAN AND I WILL BE A ROLE MODEL FOR KIDS BY OWNING UP TO MY MISTAKES".
> 
> 
> If it were any other wrestler, their push would be destroyed. But besides Cena, nobody satifies Vince's fetish more than Roman Reigns, so he'll probably get the title back at Battleground.


If that happens, then they deserve whatever backlash they get.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it's a perfect opportunity to have a teachable moment (TM) with the childrens

roman might even shed a tear as he says drugs don't get you anywhere beleee dat. 

john cena comes out and gives him a hug

it's brilliant the 4 year olds and their moms with their credit cards will love it :vince5

now if wwe was good anymore the club would then come out smoking fat doobs with randy orton and beat the fuck outta em but wwe isn't good anymore


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I won't kick the man while he's down but he can thank his lucky stars that randy orton was a train wreck during his push 
Reigns needs to go heel when he comes back though


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

You deserve it


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


> Roman's first promo on Raw:
> 
> "Trust. Putting your faith in others. You all know I have been away a few weeks and you all know why. I TRUSTED someone and it earned me a suspension. Well, now wait, I'm not looking to blame anyone else, I'm not saying I'm innocent. I trusted someone and that's on me. It's MY fault.
> 
> ...



??????????????????


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'm pretty sure he's talking about his WWE character...
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns has little to no background in pro wrestling. These "indy" guys you're talking about have an actual backstory, and you can easily build this up as them "working on the bottom for years upon years to finally earn their way up to the top". That's a much better story (and more noteworthy by the way) than Reigns story before coming into pro wrestling.


Is "I grew up a fan of wrestling, I've wrestled all over the world to get here" really an interesting back story when it applies to 90% of the rosters? You could easily argue him coming in through other means and being a kid who's family is in the business is much more interesting than "the this was always what he wanted to do" backstory, in a time were most of the roster have the same real back story.

Plus "I've grown up a fan of wrestling, I've wrestled all over the world to get here" isn't even a back story for most of the rosters kayfabe character.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

He is not the good guy...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Got a lot of people saying, it doesn't make sense, cause he was added to the Battleground Triple Threat. I'm not an insider or anything, but if I was a betting man I would say WWE knew of Roman Reigns failing ahead of time, and decided to wait to do the suspension until after RAW. He'll still make it back for Battleground.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd still have kept the title on him instead of Blandbrose.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

KurtAngle26 said:


> You deserve it


He got " you deserve it" chants just like Bryan and Ambrose. See I knew he would get OVER Damnit :vince2


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

What's particularly interesting is the main sports outlets (ESPN, SI, CBS Sports, to name a few) all reported on Reigns' suspension. If he wins the title right back at Battleground it'll make them look pretty bad.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

First he needs to go HEEL, and I wonder what The Rock thinks of this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y2Joe said:


> What's particularly interesting is the main sports outlets (ESPN, SI, CBS Sports, to name a few) all reported on Reigns' suspension. If he wins the title right back at Battleground it'll make them look pretty bad.


Not really, I think a lot of y'all are over estimating how much the rest of the world cares about wrestlers using drugs or PEDs. If he had died of an overdose then yeah, but nobodies going to care a guy with a wellness policy violation is holding a fictional belt upon his return. Sort of how nobody cared all the times Edge, Jeff, and Orton held the belt. Hell Hardy wrestled on live PPV drunk albeit on TNA, but nobody in the outside of wrestling cared about that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> Fixed


Meh, it's the same thing really.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Not really, I think a lot of y'all are over estimating how much the rest of the world cares about wrestlers using drugs or PEDs. If he had died of an overdose then yeah, but nobodies going to care a guy with a wellness policy violation is holding a fictional belt upon his return. Sort of how nobody cared all the times Edge, Jeff, and Orton held the belt. Hell Hardy wrestled on live PPV drunk albeit on TNA, but nobody in the outside of wrestling cared about that.


But if it's WWE, and the media reports about it, Vince cares about it, guaranteed. And he's not going to like it that his golden boy is plastered all over sports news websites in a negative context.

Back when Edge, Jeff, Orton, etc. had the belt, the media didn't cover wrestling like they do now.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Not really, I think a lot of y'all are over estimating how much the rest of the world cares about wrestlers using drugs or PEDs. If he had died of an overdose then yeah, but nobodies going to care a guy with a wellness policy violation is holding a fictional belt upon his return. Sort of how nobody cared all the times Edge, Jeff, and Orton held the belt. Hell Hardy wrestled on live PPV drunk albeit on TNA, but nobody in the outside of wrestling cared about that.


For someone like Roman it will hurt him because he is struggling to win fans over.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

fuhhhk ROMAN REIGNS! THERE I SAID IT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> For someone like Roman it will hurt him because he is struggling to win fans over.


I think it only hurts him because a lot of dedicated fans take his alignment personal. If they switch his alignment to heel I see a lot less vitriol. Even if he stayed in the main event. If he comes back as a face even an aggressive one I see it going bad. But if he comes back and they turn him heel like a lot of his non fans want I think he'll be fine. 

It's easy to make the babyface look bad with druggie and cheater chants. But you chant that at the bad guy it means less.

They also could reveal that it was something mild like weed and JR is saying it was an OTC supplement that he popped for which would help his case with a lot of folk.



Y2Joe said:


> But if it's WWE, and the media reports about it, Vince cares about it, guaranteed. And he's not going to like it that his golden boy is plastered all over sports news websites in a negative context.
> 
> Back when Edge, Jeff, Orton, etc. had the belt, the media didn't cover wrestling like they do now.


I'm sure Vince cares, but even to him I'd say I think hes over estimating how much people actually care about it. I'm willing to bet most people rolled their eyes when they saw the article and that the non wrestling fans are in the comment sections are asking why they even drug test wrestlers.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Not really, I think a lot of y'all are over estimating how much the rest of the world cares about wrestlers using drugs or PEDs. If he had died of an overdose then yeah, but nobodies going to care a guy with a wellness policy violation is holding a fictional belt upon his return. Sort of how nobody cared all the times Edge, Jeff, and Orton held the belt. Hell Hardy wrestled on live PPV drunk albeit on TNA, but nobody in the outside of wrestling cared about that.


No one outside of wrestling gave a fuck because Jeff is irrelevant as long as he's with the irrelevance of TNA.

Had Jeff done that while in WWE, or if one of WWE's stars did what Jeff did today, you bet your ass that'd be all over the news.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is fucking up having Roman apologize.

They can have such a hated fucking star on their hands.

If they would just simply turn him heel at Battleground (Seth vs Dean. Roman comes out with no apology, no fucks given, boos just raining down, as he beats both down with weapons).

Then flick the crowd off, fuck, even put a plant in the front row booing him, and have Roman beat his ass too.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745334489283452928


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just because he's on sports sites doesn't mean it's a big story like Benoit. Or even Maywether/Show's Mania feud. Reigns winning the belt back as a heel isn't the end of the world. In fact it could bring in more interest on the road to SS and beyond.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Last Marauder said:


> Yes, WWE wants the FACE of the company to be considered a drug abuser (until further information) all for an unnecessary "work" . Yes, that will get him over and that wonderful negative publicity will surely help ratings and company image.
> 
> -_- how are we debating this.


Sorry, I'm talking about how they worked it in to their own program. 

Maybe I'm wrong, I don't know the ends and outs of the company, but the timing of this suspension seems a little too convenient for them. 

Are we really to believe he's serving a thirty day suspension and was caught just before he has a title fight thirty-four days away? 

They totally planned on Dean cashing in and Shane setting up this fight without knowing what was up already?


----------



## cmwrestling (Sep 7, 2015)

Not a good few days to be a Reigns fan then.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> No one outside of wrestling gave a fuck because Jeff is irrelevant as long as he's with the irrelevance of TNA.
> 
> Had Jeff done that while in WWE, or if one of WWE's stars did what Jeff did today, you bet your ass that'd be all over the news.


But that's kind of my point, wrestling as a whole is so irrelevant that somebody with a decent name can wrestle intoxicated in the 2nd biggest promotion stateside and it goes unnoticed. 

With WWE instead of being a non story like TNA, it might be a fun story for the afternoon but ultimately nobody will care, because unfortunately most folk don't care about wrestling.

Drugs and PEDs in sports are weird anyway. A loud vocal minority care but the majority could give two shits. Look at all the people who wish they'd just let baseball players juice because that's when the game was interesting. Look at all the MMA fans who could care less when a fighter returns from PED use. 

I could be wrong but I feel in general people care about athletes and failed drug tests not because they care about health or integrity, but because we like to see the mighty fall. Then we like to see them rebuild themselves. If Reigns does catch anything he might be able to build off of it. 

Look at Jon Jones in the UFC dudes been caught driving drunk, got caught doing cocaine, and got involved in a hit and run with a pregnant lady as his victim, and you know what to casual fans and even a lot of hardcore fans they became very interested in seeing if he could over come. Reigns hasn't done anything even half as serious as that so I don't think this is something that'll be hard to overcome. Sure his actual haters and not just people who aren't fans will use this as ammo, but nobody takes people like that serious for long.


Not saying this is a good thing for Reigns or WWE. Just saying I don't think this is a big of a deal to the public at large.


----------



## vang low (Feb 16, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> now if wwe was good anymore the club would then come out smoking fat doobs with randy orton and beat the fuck outta em but wwe isn't good anymore


Fat dooobs lmaoooooo


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

You have the WWE in the palm of your hands and you throw it all away. What a fool.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Lemme get this straight,

so Ambrose is the one who looks like he's on drugs
Rollins performs like he's on drugs (workrate, recovery)
and Reigns is the one who actually takes drugs?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What an idiot.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Look on the bright side, Vince, Roman finally got a positive reaction.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

His new theme needs to be either Marilyn Manson's: 

The Dope Show

I Don't Like the Drugs(But the Drugs Like Me)

Or Nine Inch Nails: The Perfect Drug


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ithil said:


> Look on the bright side, Vince, Roman finally got a positive reaction.


:Jordan2


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Well this has legitimized the wellness policy and shoots down the imported piss rumour


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

He's not a good guy. 
He's not a bad guy.
But he knows a guy.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Joe E Dangerously said:
> 
> 
> > This is bullshit. Cenas never failed??
> ...


Well I mostly meant this is going to be worked into the storyline and fits with how Roman worked as a heel in his last match. I cant imagine him not being full heel after this suspension. The people will hate him! 

The investors dont make a difference, but I agree otherwise. Its a fake sport, investors dont care about a guy busted for a supplement


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

So Vince is now polishing Ambrose as the next face of the company


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



KO Bossy said:


> It'll be exactly like when Alex Rodriguez made his return to baseball in 2013 after the drug scandal he was involved in and the Yankees were in Boston...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE won't have the guts to do this and maybe they shouldn't: but if this was a new intentional heel character where Reigns comes back with an expanded powerset and just every week wins by more and more (over disposable guys mind you so not to stiffen anyone of value's momentum) and commentary references the drug suspension and the return dominance even moreso and in interviews/ring promos gets the steroid question and every time never directly answers just gives a cocky smirk or passes it off/plays off it to stir the shit while fans just boo crazy (especially if he went over indy darlings oh man): that would be a damn effective heel character. 

I know you're a baseball guy since I occasionally post about Cubs in the MLB thread: WWE could have their universe's Barry Bonds albeit the heat would be a bit less since Bonds in many's eyes pillaged the "American pastime"'s recordbooks in a game where I would certainly say records are the most sacred among fanbases of other US sports and Reigns is just rasslin but still. I mean, Bonds steroids or no steroids had the best eye of a hitter I've ever seen, is certainly one of the greatest even without the volume of power numbers ive seen dating back to when he was a twig (and with that "help" when he became the size of a heavyweight boxing champion starting in the late 90s and finishing the morph in the early 00s he became an offensive nuke essentially). Same kind of thing applies to Roman kayfabe his kayfabe resume is incredible and gets boo'd in 90 percent of buildings for overbooking and being a prototype imagine if they added a performance enhancer to the character. Hard to be a real heel these days but one of the universal things in life most people don't like is cheating.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They'll probably try and turn it around and say Seth Rollins or Ambrose kayfabe messed with his test results...

dat reality era


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Da Alliance said:


> So Vince is now polishing Ambrose as the next face of the company


The cream will rise to the top.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Just get Randy Orton back and gave the GOAT the belt.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

So what happened? Did Jimmy and Jey make him smoke a blunt? 
_"Hit this shit, Uce!"_


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman Reigns is quite the draw on this forum 818 replies already and even more views.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

They had Reigns take a month off before Wrestlemania too.


They're experienced at building feuds without Reigns being there.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, this advert just took on slightly sinister overtones:


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Romans going to win the title at Battleground. Well... its at least a possibility and would actually be pretty cool to watch


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

2 things!

1. WWE wrestlers must be dumb arses . how hard is it to look up the half life of something and know how long it's going to be in your system.


2. it's fake! they should be excluded from drug testing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Roman Reigns is quite the draw on this forum 818 replies already and even more views.


he's 1B to Cena's 1A (at least to vince) and in the 1A spot more than Cena for the last year, so of course people are going to be very interested in him getting suspended

if a solid majority of the people here liked him this thread would be even bigger


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I feel like this.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> you've been saying delusional stuff like this all thread, none of it has the slightest connection with reality


I'm sorry you're a Roman Reigns shill.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> Romans going to win the title at Battleground. Well... its at least a possibility and would actually be pretty cool to watch


That would be about the time that, if I were Tapout or another major sponsor, to cut ties.

Don't you fucking dare, Vince.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I DGAF about your opinion, is anyone else who really does follow wrestling tripped out by the fact that RR reportedly left, took a flight, and went home? Most times when a guy has to serve a suspension they'll just be back stage. WTF is going on here that RR didn't just leave the arena, but left completely?

ETA: I've read this a couple of places. So Roman does what he wants, or is sick of this shit and he's taking a powder. Mind, boggled.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

lol people are unironically thinking that this will affect his push in the long run? Low tier grunts like Swagger or Bourne were affected to the point where their WWE careers were dead and buried, Reigns will be back after 30 days like nothing happened. As if you don't know how hypocritic WWE is.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

He wont get depushed because of this. Edge, Randy Orton, Batista, and Rey Mysterio violated the Wellness policy at one time or another, and they never got pushed down the card. Even Jeff Hardy won the World title not long after his second violation.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta stack the deck against him so he can overcome the odds


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

Apparently the rumour is he was suspended for using the old Colombian, the nose candy, he's been smashing the Peruvian marching powder and been caught.Maybe the pressure of Vinces expectation vs the fans rejection got to much for him so he turned to the bugle.
FOTC parties all night long, maybe his new stable will be 3mb


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Krispenwah said:


> And the funny thing is Cena does actually look juicy, Reigns is not even that built.


Well when you look at some of the guys pushed to the top through the years, half of them are obviously and blatantly juicing, it's just that they don't care as long as you're clean when the actual test comes.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

To add more to conspiracy theories, two of my friends just msgd me that Roman might have been concussed. WTF? My GF says she thinks not, but people around her were saying it, the guy says yes and this is a cover so they don't have to admit that happened. 

This shit has now reached JFK and grassy knowl level in my circle of wrestling friends.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Deebow said:


> He wont get depushed because of this. Edge, Randy Orton, Batista, and Rey Mysterio violated the Wellness policy at one time or another, and they never got pushed down the card. Even Jeff Hardy won the World title not long after his second violation.


Don't remember Batista getting suspended for wellness violation but the rest , yes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why are y'all spreading rumors? Stupid rumors at that? Come on people. You're better than this *I hope**


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't find anything online that actually says what he was using. Only speculation. I'm assuming he's not juicing.

So, that leaves the fun stuff. Any guesses? I'm leaning toward blow. Look at those nostrils, perfect for lining up rails.

Am I a bad person for liking him more if he's a coke head?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Well . Mark hunt says Brock is juicing to the gills so Roman must be juicing to the gills as well. :wink2:


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Roidman Roids

Believe Crack


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Money in the Bank results now make more sense.


Yeah right.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

This is truly the funniest day in the history of out sport.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Vince made him look to strong that he violated the wellness policy. I guess Vince's dick in the ass caused Roman's testosterone levels to show too high.



:troll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heel Roman is the only way to go. And well i think they may go with Ambrose being the go to guy...but personally i'd go with Rollins as the face.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

No fucking way.

I wish this was about Ambrose being suspended, but this is great as well. :lol


----------



## mitchy the shrimp (Mar 10, 2015)

If you're curious as to WWE's wellness policy:

http://corporate.wwe.com/what-we-do/talent/abuse-and-drug-testing-policy

We don't know the details, so for now, I just think Roman had a bad cold and used too much Sudafed:

"C. *Pseudoephedrine*
The following uses of pseudoephedrine, *even if purchased as an over the counter medication* without a prescription, are prohibited under this Policy:
The use of pseudoephedrine in a manner which is inconsistent with the instructions provided by the drug manufacturer (e.g., use in concentrations or amounts in excess of the recommended manufacturer’s dosage.)
The use of pseudoephedrine in a manner or an amount that may cause an increased risk to health, safety or an impairment of ability to perform his/her duties in relation to a WWE event or WWE scheduled performance."


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

This is the best thing to happen to the wwe in years in all honesty. Reigns could be an AMAZING heel. When he tells people to shut up it works. When he swaggers down to the ring it works.

A suspension makes roman less suitable for all the make a wish "face of the company" crap. So maybe we can get a heel roman.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

:jaydance5


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

fastest thread to almost hit 1K replies


----------



## Liv (Nov 2, 2015)

It doesn't make sense if they knew ahead of the PPV.

Not like they just do 1 guy randomly here and there. 

On Saturday, Sheamus was in New Zealand and Cena just got back from Shanghai. Numerous others I'm sure were all over the place promoting the upcoming world tour. 

This shows that the test probably happened a few hours prior to Money in the Bank.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

YOU GOT BUSTED! *CLAP* CLAP* *CLAP CLAP CLAP* YOU GOT BUSTED *CLAP* CLAP* *CLAP CLAP CLAP*.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cena returning _and_ Reigns suspended?

Clearly, John Laurinaitis slipped something into Roman's drink to help his son-in-law. I'm not willing to accept any other theory and/or proof.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It had to be in something and he didn't know about it. No one is that stupid to be on top of the world and just start eating steroids!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Liv said:


> It doesn't make sense if they knew ahead of the PPV.
> 
> Not like they just do 1 guy randomly here and there.
> 
> ...


For all we know Roman could have failed the test a couple of weeks prior to MITB but since he was champion they couldn't just take him off TV and the PPV. Remember 2 weeks prior to MITB Reigns wasn't even on Raw, he just had a video package(though Rollins wasn't on TV either) and then on the go home show it ended with Dean laying him out with dirty deeds. Roman wasn't getting much screen time leading up to MITB which makes me wonder if that was the reason.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Does this mean he misses the draft? How will they get around that one of technically for the next 30 days he's blackballed?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Terrible news!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Even if they keep Reigns on the Battleground card, he has fucked up the whole thing. The crowd will destroy Reigns and the match, it will be far worse than a couple of "You can't wrestle" chants. Now the focus is not on the match, not on The Shield, it's all about Reigns and his fuck-up. If I was in Rollins' or Ambrose's shoes, I would be so pissed and mad at Reigns right now. Seriously, what an asshole.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

"I'm not a bad guy, I'm not a good guy, I'm just a drug addict."


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

When he comes back he will be using Hawks gimmick and will fall off the titantron


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

There's a lot of knee-jerk reaction from the people that have been directing their dislike of VKM's booking at Reigns for as long as I can remember.

Are you seriously immediately shouting "FIRE HIM!" based on his first Wellness Policy violation?
After all the shit you talk about the Wellness Policy being bullshit?

Newsflash - The Wellness Policy is still bullshit, Reigns is still not responsible for being booked as an unbeatable babyface before he was ready, and you're still just grabbing onto any possible scrap in order to flame a wrestler for stuff he's not responsible for.

For all we know, it could be the same violation that hit Hornswaggle a while back, when he just missed the deadline to provide a sample cos he couldn't pee. OK, Reigns has publicly apologized, which suggests he was actually caught with something in his system that shouldn't be there. But it's probably weed (and seriously, are we going to lambaste a guy for smoking a little pot?) and this his first violation in the 3+ years he's been in WWE ... plus the time in developmental before that.

Give the guy a break! I know it's the current "done thing" to go after Reigns so you can be part of the cool gang - I've often criticized his lack of charisma myself - but let's not turn into the Pitchfork & Torches crowd over one mistake.

Just to list a few that have been suspended, but remain "Internet Darlings" ...

Kurt Angle (obviously), Dolph Ziggler, John Morrisson, Rey Mysterio (twice), William Regal (twice).

Reigns doesn't deserve to be fired. He will sit out his 30 days and return to his main event spot, as many others have done before him.


----------



## HardcoreGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

*Its ya boy*


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Already been said, but my guess is PED's.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

GeniusSmark said:


> Already been said, but my guess is PED's.


No wonder he looked a bit weird on RAW. Looked even like as if he was about to sleep in the ring xD


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Im sure he'll get the special "Golden Boy" treatment, as in nothing will really come of this. That's the benefits of being Cena Jr.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know why people keep comparing Reigns failing the drug test to Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio ect ect. Those guys were big stars, but they were never the guy! Reigns failing the test is the equivalent of Cena failing the test in 2007. The guy was the WWE Champion, got busted and now stripped of the title. He's let the company down bit time! 

He'll still be a big star but he's done as the guy. The only other superstar who let the company down like that is RVD who got busted when WWE Champ and he never came close to getting another opportunity.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow this is really surprising...
Let's enjoy the month then (Y)


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so happy


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh well that is not very surprising when you think about MITB results again...


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

My guess:

Pills with no prescription or synthetic mary jane.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

ManiT said:


> My guess:
> 
> Pills with no prescription or synthetic mary jane.


Why? There has been no reason for anyone to suggest he's on anything like that..

It makes more sense that he's on PED's doesn't it?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

ManiT said:


> My guess:
> 
> Pills with no prescription or synthetic mary jane.


Sounds like a pretty subdued sunday night for Vegas


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

greasykid1 said:


> There's a lot of knee-jerk reaction from the people that have been directing their dislike of VKM's booking at Reigns for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Are you seriously immediately shouting "FIRE HIM!" based on his first Wellness Policy violation?
> After all the shit you talk about the Wellness Policy being bullshit?
> ...


For the record, someone in this thread already said that weed is only a fine (on the first offense). Doubt it was that. 

Reigns definitely shouldn't be fired. But GOOD ON REIGNS for lasting 3 years. Cena's lasted ever since the Wellness Program began, worked an arguably tougher schedule than Reigns, and has 0 offenses despite actually having a better physique than Reigns as well.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still marking out :dance

May even check out Raw for more than 2 minutes with him gone :dance


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> I don't know why people keep comparing Reigns failing the drug test to Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio ect ect. Those guys were big stars, but they were never the guy! Reigns failing the test is the equivalent of Cena failing the test in 2007. The guy was the WWE Champion, got busted and now stripped of the title. He's let the company down bit time!
> 
> He'll still be a big star but he's done as the guy. The only other superstar who let the company down like that is RVD who got busted when WWE Champ and he never came close to getting another opportunity.


Jeff was on track to over throw Cena at one point before he screwed up


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Jeff was on track to over throw Cena at one point before he screwed up


No doubt it was a big mess up on Jeff's part, but it's not the same as the guy who main evented back to back Wrestlemania's, the 3 time and current WWE champion and the man being pushed as the face of the company screwing up. 

Besides Jeff has much more upside than Roman has. Jeff was selling a shitload of merch and was over with the crowds. Roman, apart from his look, really hasn't got that much going for him and now he screwed up.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

This will be a blessing in disguise. His character needs help, not his real life persona. Hopefully the weed will open his mind to something more creative.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If this doesn't turn Roman heel, he's more doomed than I thought :lol.

How the FUCK is DEAN the only Shield member without a scandal :lmao


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

marshal99 said:


> Don't remember Batista getting suspended for wellness violation but the rest , yes.



Oops, you're right. He was named by ESPN with connections to the Signature Pharmacy debacle. WWE never suspended him for it. Then I remember there was rumors going around that WWE was covering up a suspension with an injury angle, but those rumors were never confirmed.


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*#CutForRoman*


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

The Last Marauder said:


> If this doesn't turn Roman heel, he's more doomed than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dean is addicted to titties...a very serious addiction


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

We should have known this was coming, he has a major boos problem.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Will we be seeing the title win on total divas since it will be following renee ?


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn she really hates Roman, ha.
That celebration dance for his suspension at 4:55 thiugh :lmao:lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dean will never have a scandal as hes a good boy. Hes living life with Renee and thats all he needs


----------



## Trigglypuff (May 27, 2016)

I never thought he'd fuck up, not in a million years. 2 ways of getting rid of Roman, he gets injured or he fucks up. Never in my wildest dreams did I think he'd fuck it up, injury maybe, but I don't wish that on anyone. It's like all Christmases at once, I don't even have to feel guilty at his demise by default! It's wonderful!


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Danica said:


> Damn she really hates Roman, ha.
> That celebration dance for his suspension at 4:55 thiugh :lmao:lmao


Impossible! All women love Reigns.. myself included I just don't know it yet! Her dance is great, I wonder if she posts here? Oh boy the roman hate she'd get! I'll have to subscribe to her. Will Vince keep Reigns as the Cena replacement?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ithil said:


> We should have known this was coming, he has a major boos problem.


Is that supposed to read "boobs"?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

You are still the man Roman!!!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is that supposed to read "boobs"?


No, because that would make absolutely no sense and not be a joke.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Danica said:


> Damn she really hates Roman, ha.
> That celebration dance for his suspension at 4:55 thiugh :lmao:lmao


I'd do her on the spot. On a pile of printed out "Roman Reigns has been suspended" articles.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

One of the saddest days-uhh in the history of this industry.

These 30 days will give him a chance to REDESIGN his character-uhh.

A little introspection will help him REBUILD his career.

Can't wait for Roman to make his heroic return to RECLAIM the Heavyweight Championship... so that he can job it back to The Haitch and return the favor.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh maybe now we won't have to see him pin Brock clean.. remember.. Winners don't use drugs!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Is "I grew up a fan of wrestling, I've wrestled all over the world to get here" really an interesting back story when it applies to 90% of the rosters? You could easily argue him coming in through other means and being a kid who's family is in the business is much more interesting than "the this was always what he wanted to do" backstory, in a time were most of the roster have the same real back story.
> 
> Plus "I've grown up a fan of wrestling, I've wrestled all over the world to get here" isn't even a back story for most of the rosters kayfabe character.


The difference is that the guys who went through the indies to work their way up to the WWE can be thought of as people who had to pay their dues, struggle, scratch and claw for their opportunities to finally make it to the WWE. It's easier to relate to someone who goes through that struggle. A guy who just gets the chance handed to him right away isn't as easy to get behind. There's no inspiration behind it. Now, granted, Reigns did work his ass off to get in the shape he was coming into the company, but none the less it goes without saying that he has little to no backstory in his pre WWE journey that is relevant to pro wrestling. I'm not saying that's necessarily a bad thing since you can build up on this idea of "oh wow he must be really good then to have made it this quickly", but he still has a legitimate point regarding the matter.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> Im sure he'll get the special "Golden Boy" treatment, as in nothing will really come of this. That's the benefits of being Cena Jr.


If that happens then the boys in the back should be furious. If he can fuck up and just come back to the same spot then wow. You have guys who get put in midcard hell for failing to get reactions. They continued to push Reigns even after he failed at being a face. If they push him after this shit :no:

Don't even care if they try to hide it being a heel turn too :lmao. Wouldn't be shocked if people started calling him a great heel because he'd get druggy chants and shit. 



Hit said:


> I'm still marking out :dance
> 
> May even check out Raw for more than 2 minutes with him gone :dance


Watching Raw :Rollins.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hoping for a slew of "REIGNS 4:20" signs when he returns


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Kemba said:


> It had to be in something and he didn't know about it. No one is that stupid to be on top of the world and just start eating steroids!


Football players usually aren't that bright.. so yes some are too stupid and do roids and get caught.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Man, I am so conflicted but I can't be mad at any of the following possible outcomes:

• Reigns losing in the Triple Threat match for his screw-up. He should not only rightfully lose but he should also take the pinfall from either Dean or Seth or heck, I'll take him tapping out, too.

• Reigns winning despite his screw-up. Would love to see all the ramifications that happen for that stupid mistake.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

lol

so now they move away from the "injuries" angle and on to the "welness violation" angles

wrestling fans will still fall for anything

it's 2016, can't blame the WWE for desperately reaching as far as they can to keep fooling their audience

everyone still eats it up, though


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Everytime Rollins/Reigns happens someones gone!


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Danica said:


> Damn she really hates Roman, ha.
> That celebration dance for his suspension at 4:55 thiugh :lmao:lmao


When you go to Puerto Rico you can walk down any beach and you will find hotties like her,but unlike her Puerto Rican women know how to move on the dance floor better and can make some of the best food you will ever taste.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Serioys question is Rollins a huge failure then as well? Styles? Ambrose?


In what ways are they failures?

Rollins I could understand the argument for (although you'll have to attribute it to booking if you're actually going to try to apply it to Reigns). 

Styles hasn't even been in the company for five months yet. They've literally done nothing with him apart from have him feud with some of the bigger names in the company. How the hell you in anyway classify him as a failure? He hasn't failed at anything yet (unless you want to count getting a good match out of Chris Jericho, then in that case, yeah sure he failed).

Dean Ambrose most certainly is not a failure. This is a guy many of us thought should have been a heel and kept asking for to be heel. Despite this, he's still over with the audience, and now he's WWE champion. And going off of house reports, he's drawing at a pretty decent rate. What part of him exactly is a failure?



Fearless Maryse said:


> Its WWE booking thats failing Roman Reigns, he could be the guy but WWEs booking of him is turning people away. Same way WWEs booking is failingveveryone else. But why is it that Reigns gets blammed for his booking, Reigns gets blammed for the ratings and rveryone else. Butvtheres a million and one excuses for why a guy like Seth Rollins doesnt draw, or spike ratings either?


Oh enough with blaming the booking. I won't deny that it's a factor but it's not the main reason for his failure as a top face in the company. The reason Roman has failed as a face is because he's not talented enough to be in the position he's in now. It's as simple as that. If you have a guy who is good, the majority of fans aren't going to hate him. I don't want to hear the whole "he's a handpicked WWE guy". It's a bullshit argument. 

In this day and age, you can't just put a guy who was as untalented as Reigns at the top spot and get him over. It's not possible. No matter how you book the guy, fans were going to hate him. Maybe if they had started his push now where he's actually shown good improvement? Different story. But trying to push Reigns was a lost cause from the start, because it was never going to work.



Asmodeus said:


> To add more to conspiracy theories, two of my friends just msgd me that Roman might have been concussed. WTF? My GF says she thinks not, but people around her were saying it, the guy says yes and this is a cover so they don't have to admit that happened.
> 
> This shit has now reached JFK and grassy knowl level in my circle of wrestling friends.


Can you please stop ruining the thread with your posts?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> In what ways are they failures?
> 
> Rollins I could understand the argument for (although you'll have to attribute it to booking if you're actually going to try to apply it to Reigns).
> 
> ...


Ah I see how this works. Its as I knew before though, if an indy guy flops or falls short for any reason its bookings fault, but if someone like Roman does its their fault.

I get you, that is exactly what you're saying here.

You want to get all defensive about the guys I mentioned, well Roman is drawing at worst as well as them. So these overrated clowns aren't outdoing Roman who is supposedly a failure. And Im not actually saying those guys are failurres, Im saying that if you are going to act like Roman is the failure and its not his booking then it also means those guys you're defending are failures. You cant pick and choose with this stuff. They're all booked poorly, you cant just ignore that to blindy hate on the guy you dont like and then use it as a crutch to defend who you do like. Thats hypocrisy, which admittedly is a lot of smarky fans go to ideology thesedays.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

What a turn of events this is. If this is legit then what a letdown for a guy who was given so much to screw up like this. Reigns talks about being the guy all the time. Well he was and he should be an example of how to act. You do something that you get suspended for then you're not the guy and it should be a long time before you call yourself that again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Rollins I could understand the argument for (although you'll have to attribute it to booking if you're actually going to try to apply it to Reigns).


I'm not directing this at you, but rather to those people who seem to want to compare the failure of Reigns as the FOTC to Rollins "failure".

I'll put it as simply as I can...

Thinking that booking someone as a weasely, heel champion that can't win a match on his own is a realistic way to gauge their marketability is *fucking idiotic*.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

This one is my favorite:-



> I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy, I know a guy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm not directing this at you, but rather to those people who seem to want to compare the failure of Reigns as the FOTC to Rollins "failure".
> 
> I'll put it as simply as I can...
> 
> Thinking that booking someone as a weasely, heel champion that can't win a match on his own is a realistic way to gauge their marketability is *fucking idiotic*.


There's also this one tiny, kinda unimportant, rather insignificant fact that Reigns was supposed to, I'dunno, the next FOTC? The guy that the product was supposed to revolve around? Someone to take the reins off of Cena and by proxy, get the strongest booking out of everyone by never losing clean, rarely looking vulnerable, main event WM two years in a row, and be WWE Champion three times within six months? 

But meh, someone in that position failing obviously shouldn't mean as much as a run-of-the-mill, weasel heel champion that can't win on his own or the midcard lunatic goof who until now, lost every signficant feud he was a part of, "failing", both of whom were never in the equation to be THE guy. Don't even know why I brought it up to be honest. Maybe I just like to type for the sake of it. Who knows?


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Whomever said WWE doesn't take wellness policy seriously, they just suspended their golden boy.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This isn't good weed ...
This isn't bad weed ...
Do you have any cookies?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> To add more to conspiracy theories, two of my friends just msgd me that Roman might have been concussed. WTF? My GF says she thinks not, but people around her were saying it, the guy says yes and this is a cover so they don't have to admit that happened.
> 
> This shit has now reached JFK and grassy knowl level in my circle of wrestling friends.


:stop


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*So Roman is to be projected as "THE GUY" but then decides to put his career in jeopardy. 

So are WWE gonna turn him heel now or...?*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *So Roman is to be projected as "THE GUY" but then decides to put his career in jeopardy.
> 
> So are WWE gonna turn him heel now or...?*


Randy Orton has been suspended on multiple occasions and is still 10+ time world champ. I don't think it will have much effect on Reigns in the long run, especially if Rock has any say in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Roman violated Wellness. Does this mean his Bloodline wasn't pure?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> So Roman violated Wellness. Does this mean his Bloodline wasn't pure?


:nowords


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I think this will have some impact thinking about it.. mostly because the fans are not going to let WWE forget this. Also LOL @ comparing a heel champ to the cena replacement as a proper comparison of failure. Apples and oranges!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

THE SHIV said:


> So Roman violated Wellness. Does this mean his Bloodline wasn't pure?


I'm sure purity was his top priority when it came to meeting _HIS_ guy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> So Roman violated Wellness. Does this mean his Bloodline wasn't pure?


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

My money's on crack.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Me and my brother waking up to Reigns getting suspended:


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reigns really should not be the centerpiece of the company. Just share the spotlight around until that one great superstar pops up, then run with him. Just stop running so hard with Reigns.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Big D. Langston (Sep 9, 2015)

has more detail surfaced about his suspension? hard drugs, alcohol , weed?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> The difference is that the guys who went through the indies to work their way up to the WWE can be thought of as people who had to pay their dues, struggle, scratch and claw for their opportunities to finally make it to the WWE. It's easier to relate to someone who goes through that struggle. A guy who just gets the chance handed to him right away isn't as easy to get behind. There's no inspiration behind it. Now, granted, Reigns did work his ass off to get in the shape he was coming into the company, but none the less it goes without saying that he has little to no backstory in his pre WWE journey that is relevant to pro wrestling. I'm not saying that's necessarily a bad thing since you can build up on this idea of "oh wow he must be really good then to have made it this quickly", but he still has a legitimate point regarding the matter.


But the thing is it's only easy to get behind it when you pick and choose when to mix kayfabe and reality. Plus it ignores the fact that it could be considered inspirational to find and be successful in a career after failing at your dream career. I'd argue a lot of people relate more to failing at your dream and having to move to something else than just being straight up successfully at what you dreamt of as a child.

But as a Reigns fan I don't want to come off as a hater of the Indy guys. Because I do get they are very inspirational. How can you hate on people that accomplish their dreams. I'm just saying that Reigns could be inspirational if you look at his story beyond the basic having a look and family in the business.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Big D. Langston said:


> has more detail surfaced about his suspension? hard drugs, alcohol , weed?


Has to be hard drugs

Which makes me wonder of this was due to so much stress he needed something to take the edge off.

Drug use happens when this sort of pressure occurs


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Holy shit, this is huge. I wonder when they found out about this. It must have been very recent as they wouldn't write him into the Battleground main event if they had known about it before RAW. They also can't really kayfabe injure him or anything like that as they've already openly announced it. No chance that they were aware of this before MITB.
> 
> Considering his push this is genuinely shocking, i wonder if this is going to change their stance on him at all.


His may still get a posh but he won't get the superman treatment as you can't have him being the FOTC after this.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not alcohol or weed. There's such a wide array of items that fall under the wellness policy from diet pills to heroin, so it really could be anything. If it were something simple like cold medicine or a banned supplement, I don't see Reigns coming out and making a public apology without specifying about it (like Adam Rose). Makes me think it was pretty serious.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> AlternateDemise said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is that the guys who went through the indies to work their way up to the WWE can be thought of as people who had to pay their dues, struggle, scratch and claw for their opportunities to finally make it to the WWE. It's easier to relate to someone who goes through that struggle. A guy who just gets the chance handed to him right away isn't as easy to get behind. There's no inspiration behind it. Now, granted, Reigns did work his ass off to get in the shape he was coming into the company, but none the less it goes without saying that he has little to no backstory in his pre WWE journey that is relevant to pro wrestling. I'm not saying that's necessarily a bad thing since you can build up on this idea of "oh wow he must be really good then to have made it this quickly", but he still has a legitimate point regarding the matter.
> ...


I see what you are saying but I disagree.

If you fail at being a baseball player but end up doing a talk show that is not bad.

Saying I suck at football let me do the family business for easy money is how people view someone like him.

Hindsight is 20/20 but I don't see anything about his past and how he was brought in to be anything inspirational other than it helps to have family in a profession


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



wjd1989 said:


> Yeah, because multiple suspensions for violating the wellness policy REALLY hurt Randy Orton.
> 
> He'll be front and center when he gets back.


There is no way the corporate entity that is WWE will have as its FOTC someone that it has itself suspended over drugs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So IF this was known prior to the MITB PPV, Reigns might have only lost clean* because of him being a naughty boy? 

Maybe it will come out over the next few days wether Rollins would have still won/Ambrose cashed and if it was the original outcome or not. I'd like to think so but this is WWE and Reigns, so.



















* I know some people still don't consider Rollins going over as a clean win, so.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



American_Nightmare said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> Part of me wants to believe that considering how big of a star Roman is, that they're using this as a way to get Roman off of TV so all of this heat on him can wear off and that they can press the reset button on him. But if he actually did fail some kind of drug test, that would definitely be quite the swerve of Vince Russo proportions.


Hang on. They want to take their new FOTC off TV and they think that telling the world he has failed the wellness policy is the way to do it?
He is now at least slightly damaged goods. his run as the FOTC is over.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Danica said:


> Damn she really hates Roman, ha.
> That celebration dance for his suspension at 4:55 thiugh :lmao:lmao


Her hate is so fake though, like many people that hate him.

Come up with your own reasons to hate the guy, don't parrot everyone else's.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

TheClub said:


> No wonder he looked a bit weird on RAW. *Looked even like as if he was about to sleep in the ring* xD


He always looks like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When HHH told Vince REigns failed the wellness policy Vince was like


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Ah I see how this works. Its as I knew before though, if an indy guy flops or falls short for any reason its bookings fault, but if someone like Roman does its their fault.
> 
> I get you, that is exactly what you're saying here.


That's literally not even close to what I'm saying. The fact you think I'm saying that makes me question why I'm bothering with you in since you've made it clear time and time again in the past that, 90% of the time, you just spew nonsense with little regard to reality.

Rollins being an indy guy has nothing to do what I'm talking about. Stop insulting my and everyone elses intelligence with your idiotic "indy guy" agenda. It's annoying and stupid for us to have to read you time and time again put the tag line on everyone who was once in the indies and act like that's in anyway a factor. I can't speak for everyone else, but I don't give a shit that Rollins was once an indies guy. I barely watched him in the indies, so why the fuck should I care? I've pointed this out to you already, so stop referencing it and wasting my and everyone else's time. 

The reason you can attribute booking to Rollins failure as a champion is because it was never perfectly clear what WWE wanted Rollins to be to begin with when his title reign started. With the way they built him up and treated him, you would have thought that they wanted him to be a cowardly heel who couldn't win on his own. The problem with this is that when Rollins performed in the ring, he performed like a face. So it's hard to take this idea of him being a cowardly champion seriously. So when Rollins loses clean over and over again on Raw, the effect it's supposed to have fails and it's not only inconsistent, but it's frustrating to watch as a fan when you see Rollins continue to win the PPV matches in the fashion he was winning them in. This was a guy who took away Cena's US Championship and was a double champion at one point. He fought Cena AND Sting in the same night and lost to Cena, AND THEN BEAT STING. 

WWE knew exactly what they wanted Reigns to be. They wanted him to be the top face, and they booked him as such. The thing is, that exact booking is what got Reigns to be the most over member of the Shield at one point. If you get over by super human booking, it's not going to ruin you in the long run. If the fans want you, then they want you. The problem with Reigns was that once he was on his own, he was exposed. He had no six man tag matches to hide his weaknesses as an in ring performer, he didn't have as little lines as before when he was in the Shield to hide his weaknesses as a mic worker. He was brought out in the open and his faults caught up to him. He was booked correctly. But he was not the right person to receive that booking. If the booking is good but it's not meant for that particular person, then it's that persons fault that it didn't work out for them. The only mistake WWE made from a booking perspective was the following: rushing it as fast as they did, and doing it at the time when Daniel Bryan was still around and being glorified by the WWE fan base. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> You want to get all defensive about the guys I mentioned, well Roman is drawing at worst as well as them. So these overrated clowns aren't outdoing Roman who is supposedly a failure.


And how the fuck do you of all people know that? If there's actually evidence out there to support this, then show it to me. Don't tell me it and expect me to take YOUR word for it. Maybe some of the other members here I'll take it more lightly, but you? You've made it pretty clear that you have an obvious agenda on this site. So if you're going to tell me something like this and state it like it's a fact, then show me the evidence that proves it. Otherwise, NO ONE is going to believe you. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> And Im not actually saying those guys are failurres, Im saying that if you are going to act like Roman is the failure and its not his booking then it also means those guys you're defending are failures. You cant pick and choose with this stuff. They're all booked poorly, you cant just ignore that to blindy hate on the guy you dont like and then use it as a crutch to defend who you do like. Thats hypocrisy, which admittedly is a lot of smarky fans go to ideology thesedays.


First off, I didn't say booking had no part in Roman's failure as a top face. Go back and re read my post (if you're capable of such). I'm saying Roman's talent is his main reason for failing, and that falling back entirely on his booking is both wrong and stupid. There were multiple reasons. The timing was wrong, the talent surrounding him was wrong, the way they wanted to portray him was wrong. But ultimately, he failed because he wasn't good enough to truly fit the role they wanted him in.

Second, no, it's not hypocrisy. Because, again, I don't think those guys are failures. I think you could argue that Rollins failed, but it wasn't because of his talent. He was capable of being a cocky heel on the mic, he was capable of being a cowardly heel in the ring. But WWE didn't want that. They wanted a face in ring version of Rollins. They wanted more moves in his matches. That's a WWE decision. In other words, A BOOKING DECISION. Ambrose? He fit the face role perfectly. He's over with the audience. He didn't fail. Reigns? He didn't fit the role perfectly. He didn't fit the role well at all. Know why? BECAUSE HE COULDN'T. He wasn't capable of it. He didn't have the talent to. That's ON HIM. The only way it could be hypocritical on my part is if I thought these guys were failures, and I don't.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

marshal99 said:


> Well . Mark hunt says Brock is juicing to the gills so Roman must be juicing to the gills as well. :wink2:


Just read Brock Lesnar was tested by the USDA 5 times in the last two weeks... dude must have a hell of a work out regime to look like that and not be on anything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> Just read Brock Lesnar was tested by the USDA 5 times in the last two weeks... dude must have a hell of a work out regime to look like that and not be on anything.


Not true, you just need to know when to stop your cycle. Plus people like Brock have the best stuff money can buy and don't even show up on tests.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not true, you just need to know when to stop your cycle. Plus people like Brock have the best stuff money can buy and don't even show up on tests.


Yeah, was about to say.....UFC fighters are tested throughout the year, Lesnar COULD if he wanted, been cycling on banned substances for some time now and who knows ....maybe he independently tested for the last couple months prior to the announcement until he finally got a clean sample.

Personally, Brock has always been a big guy, never caught juicing and using banned performance enhancing substances, etc. He's just a big, tough monster.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Why can't he be a good role model like John Cena and Hunter Hearst Helmsley and just say NO to drugs???


----------



## atm (Jun 21, 2006)

He's not a good guy.
He's not a bad guy.
He's the suspended guy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

mightymike1986 said:


> Yeah, was about to say.....UFC fighters are tested throughout the year, Lesnar COULD if he wanted, been cycling on banned substances for some time now and who knows ....maybe he independently tested for the last couple months prior to the announcement until he finally got a clean sample.
> 
> Personally, Brock has always been a big guy, never caught juicing and using banned performance enhancing substances, etc. He's just a big, tough monster.


You're delusional if you think he's natural.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Since when does WWE makes its suspensions/firings public knowledge(intentionally) with an official post on its website/social media?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shoregrey said:


> Since when does WWE makes its suspensions/firings public knowledge(intentionally) with an official post on its website/social media?


Uhh... For like years now man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Yeah, was about to say.....UFC fighters are tested throughout the year, Lesnar COULD if he wanted, been cycling on banned substances for some time now and who knows ....maybe he independently tested for the last couple months prior to the announcement until he finally got a clean sample.
> 
> Personally, Brock has always been a big guy, never caught juicing and using banned performance enhancing substances, etc. He's just a big, tough monster.


Just because he is a big guy does not mean he has not bene using. Do you really think Arnold is natural?




Shoregrey said:


> Since when does WWE makes its suspensions/firings public knowledge(intentionally) with an official post on its website/social media?


They always have and they do it to show they are strict with the policy. They will make an even bigger deal of it because its a top guy. Most times these things just happen to jobbers or midcarders but catching Reigns makes it look like the WWE won't catch just jobbers and will actually suspend top stars when they fail.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wrestlefire said:


> I'm sorry you're a Roman Reigns shill.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Gives me a good laugh when the non lifters think a guy like Brock lesnar can be natural. Look at the best natural bodybuilders in the world they are like 180lbs 

Let me guess the rock is natural too? ??

Steroids aren't a magic drug like people think they are dosent take away how hard he works to get to where he is


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't take good drugs,
I don't take bad drugs,
I take THE drugs!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Her hate is so fake though, like many people that hate him.
> 
> Come up with your own reasons to hate the guy, don't parrot everyone else's.


so the only person who's allowed to hate roman reigns is the very first person who ever hated roman reigns? because we all hate him for the same reasons pretty much.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you know dose drugs?

People who hate their lives, Roman


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> so the only person who's allowed to hate roman reigns is the very first person who ever hated roman reigns? because we all hate him for the same reasons pretty much.


I find that hard to believe. 

There's a 50/50 split on whether or not the dude can actually wrestle.

There are people who thinks he completely sucks on the mic, and there are those who think he's decent when his promos are kept short.

There are people that hated him from the beginning because it was obvious he'd get pushed over the favored Ambrose/Rollins.

There are people that hated him when The Wyatts/Evolution portrayed him to be the leader.

There are people that started hating him when he won "Superstar of the Year" despite his year being average, because he had a pretty mediocre singles run before his injury and that meant he was going to get pushed regardless.

The majority of the people that hate him came from RR15 not only cause of Daniel Bryan's elimination, but because of the sacrificial booking of every other fan favorite in the match (Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt).

Though, when you ask most people including this chick they just say "HE SUCKS! AND HE CAN'T WRESTLE HURHURHURRRR"


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Brock said:


> Yup, what I said earlier. They are not just going to give up on him because of this IMO. He'll be back from this and I doubt his position will change at all. It's his first offence and they have put so much hard work in him to not just chalk this down as a big mistake.
> 
> Just incredibly stupid of him whatever he's done tho.


Let's think this through for a second.
WWE is a company that now lives on good reputation and being kid friendly.
How can the WWE have a kid friendly FOTC that has failed the WWE's own wellness policy.
He may still get a push but his days of the FOTC are over.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince isnt so high on Roman now :maury


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

Am i the only one who thinks the suspension is kayfabe?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> Vince isnt so high on Roman now :maury


He will be. Think of how much he pushed Orton when he'd violated the wellness policy a fuck load of times.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

metabolic666 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the suspension is kayfabe?


I do not think they screw around with this type of stuff. If they devalued the Wellness policy then it makes WWE look really really bad and I think it is illegal for them to lie to their shareholders like that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

AlternateDemise said:


> That's literally not even close to what I'm saying. The fact you think I'm saying that makes me question why I'm bothering with you in since you've made it clear time and time again in the past that, 90% of the time, you just spew nonsense with little regard to reality.
> 
> Rollins being an indy guy has nothing to do what I'm talking about. Stop insulting my and everyone elses intelligence with your idiotic "indy guy" agenda. It's annoying and stupid for us to have to read you time and time again put the tag line on everyone who was once in the indies and act like that's in anyway a factor. I can't speak for everyone else, but I don't give a shit that Rollins was once an indies guy. I barely watched him in the indies, so why the fuck should I care? I've pointed this out to you already, so stop referencing it and wasting my and everyone else's time.
> 
> ...


Cena could beat the Bullet Club, New Day, Rusev and Miz on his own and I don't think it would compare to this burial :sodone


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I find that hard to believe.
> 
> There's a 50/50 split on whether or not the dude can actually wrestle.
> 
> ...


Does it really fucking matter? Good fucking god. People hate him. They have their reasons for hating him. Simple as. Get the fuck over it and stop attempting to make shit more complex than what it already is.

Just look at that post, jesus. As if you didn't read the hundreds of posts explaining why people don't like him the past few years.


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

downnice said:


> I do not think they screw around with this type of stuff. If they devalued the Wellness policy then it makes WWE look really really bad and I think it is illegal for them to lie to their shareholders like that.


word that makes sense.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*What chants do you guys think Roman will get when he returns?*

- You're a druggie

- Ro-man 'Roids

- You still suck


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hit said:


> Does it really fucking matter? Good fucking god. People hate him. They have their reasons for hating him. Simple as. Get the fuck over it and stop attempting to make shit more complex than what it already is.
> 
> Just look at that post, jesus. As if you didn't read the hundreds of posts explaining why people don't like him the past few years.


You're the one on your period, relax.

I'm not even a fan of him, just pointing out how people are fickle as shit is all.

Fuck off with your overreaction.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> You're the one on your period, relax.
> 
> I'm not even a fan of him, just pointing out how people are fickle as shit is all.
> 
> Fuck off with your overreaction.


Oh no, thousands of people online with all varying opinions are "fickle". Because yes they all think alike. 

You've been white knignting him for a while now. That's fine, do your thing. But don't get surprised when someone calls you out for your objectively wrong assertions.


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

Does it always come out in these situations, what drug the performer was taking?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...evidence_that_wwe_may_have_initially_planned/

Seen this on the reddit it looks like WWE might have tried to cover up Roman's failed drug test but it got leaked.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hit said:


> Oh no, thousands of people online with all varying opinions are "fickle". Because yes they all think alike.
> 
> You've been white knignting him for a while now. That's fine, do your thing. But don't get surprised when someone calls you out for your objectively wrong assertions.


They're not varied opinions you dumbass, and that's why they're fickle. That was my whole point.

There are loads of people who pretend to have objective reasons to not like the guy. That's cool.

WWE gets his booking right for two days and even though these "objective reasons" still exist, everyone is cheering when he superman punches Vince and wins the WWE championship.

My whole point is to come up with personal reasons to not like the dude, don't parrot what other people are saying. And you came at me because I don't want to lynch the guy.

Fuck off.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Hopefully, the WWE see sense and dicipline him by taking him out of the BG main event. Because they knew before MitB and didn't strip him of the title, which they still let him perform and then again on RAW before publishing a statement on Tuesday.

It seems the wellness policy is either a joke, or they bend it's rules for the matters of business.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can people calm the fuck down in here please and at least try and have a proper discussion. I know it's a Roman thread but still.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Having a 'fickle opinion' is when the top face fails with a drug suspension. Absolutely hilarious. Embarrassing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...evidence_that_wwe_may_have_initially_planned/
> 
> Seen this on the reddit it looks like WWE might have tried to cover up Roman's failed drug test but it got leaked.


I wouldn't be surprised. I imagine they'd try to do that with all their stars. More so now because he's supposedly the face of the company so it would make them look a lot worse.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

metabolic666 said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the suspension is kayfabe?


I doubt they would want to go down the "He got suspended for roids or hard drugs" route if it was kayfabe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't see the reason for the vitriol. Reigns is undeniably an idiot for putting himself and WWE in a bad light. I'd rather this be a steroid issue than him being a drug abuser. Wouldn't wish addiction on anyone.

Hope Reigns gets back on the straight and narrow, but I wouldn't trust him with the mantle of FOTC. He needs to earn the trust of WWE before he ever again gets near that brass ring.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Personally, I think he was taking painkillers. But this guy here (I'm sure some of you have seen his videos before) who's met Reigns in person thinks he is on the juice.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

THE SHIV said:


> Don't see the reason for the vitriol. Reigns is undeniably an idiot for putting himself and WWE in a bad light. I'd rather this be a steroid issue than him being a drug abuser. Wouldn't wish addiction on anyone.
> 
> Hope Reigns gets back on the straight and narrow, but I wouldn't trust him with the mantle of FOTC. He needs to earn the trust of WWE before he ever again gets near that brass ring.


Yes, indeed! I do agree. I'm still a big fan and nothing would change that from me. He should re-work his way up the ladder and prove that he'll be the Face of the Company that he should be.

I still have faith in him. Roman looks like the guy that he'd learn from his mistake and grow his way out of it.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...evidence_that_wwe_may_have_initially_planned/
> 
> Seen this on the reddit it looks like WWE might have tried to cover up Roman's failed drug test but it got leaked.


I have to give it to @Godway who immediately started saying this, after the news broke out. :saul


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Peerless said:


> I have to give it to @Godway who immediately started saying this, after the news broke out. :saul


It was obvious to me. They'll do anything to protect themselves or their boys. I maintain the only reason he's suspended is because media outlets got a hold of the news, and they had no choice but to get out in front of it. 

This all backfired so much on them, and I'm glad it did as it makes them look like the dishonest pieces of shit that they are.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys remember that mid-2000s movie "Just My Luck"?

Roman is Lindsay Lohan and Ambrose is Chris Pine


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> That's literally not even close to what I'm saying. The fact you think I'm saying that makes me question why I'm bothering with you in since you've made it clear time and time again in the past that, 90% of the time, you just spew nonsense with little regard to reality.
> 
> Rollins being an indy guy has nothing to do what I'm talking about. Stop insulting my and everyone elses intelligence with your idiotic "indy guy" agenda. It's annoying and stupid for us to have to read you time and time again put the tag line on everyone who was once in the indies and act like that's in anyway a factor.




I legit read this quote and without seeing who it was in response to, I already knew solely off of this first tidbit. :lol It's like his/her running gimmick now and has grown extremely obnoxious and went on entirely too long. I've never been more tempted to hit the ignore button. I legit read their replies in the voice of Droopy.











He/she is nearly *always* angry, argumentative and confrontational over their buzzwords. 

"Indy."

"Vanilla midget."

"IWC "

"Smarks."

"Hypocrisy."


Literally the buzz words of said poster and it's absolutely hilarious that one can know whom was being responded to without even seeing his/her reply.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly, this will change nothing.

If they do Reigns vs. Cena at WM next year, they'll just put the belt on Cena later and have Roman win another Rumble and get the title back at WM next year. By then this story will be long dead.

And Roman is still the golden boy and he's not turning heel.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lothario said:


> I legit read this quote and without seeing who it was in response to, I already knew solely off of this first tidbit. :lol It's like his/her running gimmick now and has grown extremely obnoxious and went on entirely too long. I've never been more tempted to hit the ignore button. I legit read their replies in the voice of Droopy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Droopy :dead3


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

So Dean Ambrose only won because Boreman Reigns was about to get suspended? :lol


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm suddenly thinking about the ME of MITB. Everyone seemed to notice how heelish Reigns was being. Maybe he actually was pissed off.

Then on RAW he certainly snapped at the crowd when they stared with the 'You can't wrestle' chant. Again maybe he was pissed off.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

In Vino Veritas said:


> So Dean Ambrose only won because Boreman Reigns was about to get suspended? :lol


Possibly..


Ambrosian's are sensitive creatures, so just don't say it too loud... :vincecry



Although I think it may have been the plan all along, and they just went with it regardless. Now they have some time to try and rescue the situation.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I heard it was antidepressants.

If so, you all should be ashamed of yourselves... Bullying Roman like that.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

These Reigns threads cause absolute chaos on here.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ST1TCH said:


> I heard it was antidepressants.
> 
> If so, you all should be ashamed of yourselves... Bullying Roman like that.


I...I had no idea. I-I didn't what came over me. All this time...I've been a monster. Maybe...maybe it's just that...






...I hate my life?

















:troll :troll :troll


:tysonlol :tysonlol :tysonlol


----------



## GoddessOfWrestling (Jun 20, 2016)

Does this mean he's out of the triple threat! Hallelujah! Seth might actually win back his title!


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Spidey said:


> I...I had no idea. I-I didn't what came over me. All this time...I've been a monster. Maybe...maybe it's just that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so hard on yourself, you're not a bad guy.

You're not a good guy, you're just the guy pushing Roman off the ledge.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

GoddessOfWrestling said:


> Does this mean he's out of the triple threat! Hallelujah! Seth might actually win back his title!


He's still going to participate in the triple threat.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Is anybody else sickened that they booked Roman in the triple threat match after they already knew he failed a drug test? I give them a pass for MITB because it was too late to take him out of the main event but then they go ahead and book him for the main event for Battleground. 1st it sends a horrible message and secondly it's stupid to book him in a match when he won't even be around for the buildup. They should have just done an injury angle and have it be Dean vs Rollins at battleground.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If they knew prior to MITB about the failed test, Rollins should have beat Reigns on Raw.

Back in 2007, they suspended somewhere around 12 wrestlers being linked to some steroid clinic and most appeared on Raw and all of them lost before they announced their suspensions. 

They could have even worked this into the storyline to suspend Reigns for being on something at MITB (and if they are dead set on protecting him, imply that he was "impaired" which is why he lost clean to Rollins), but....WWE.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

If Reigns was taking steroids, no offense to him, but he looks pretty crappy for a guy who takes steroids. I guess he would have looked like an Uso if otherwise.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

XDream said:


> I see what you are saying but I disagree.
> 
> If you fail at being a baseball player but end up doing a talk show that is not bad.
> 
> ...


Idk if an all Sec player sucks lol. But idk it's just weird to treat a 2nd or 3rd generation talent as if just being born is enough. I mean there has been plenty of failed 2nd and 3rd generation talent. Idk I think people make a bigger deal about his route than need be. Just because he wasn't wrestling in the indies doesn't mean he wasn't busting his ass you know. I feel Charlotte gets that knock too. Plus it's just weird because plenty of wrestlers in the past have similar stories of being football players that came into the business but nobody ever said that made their kayfabe backstory weak you know.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Did anyone really think Reigns wasn't going to do the TT ?

He's the chosen one. He could rape babies and eat their insides and he would still get the rocket push.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Nothing shocks me anymore in the world of WWE, this is the best time to ever be a wrestling fan for me since getting a better understanding that it's not a completely legit sport. WWE went through such a long process where everyone knew "they wont do this, they wont do that" but lately they have thrown the rule book out the window

*Hiring almost every indy talent that the fans could wish for
*Making a "small, indy darling" the world champ at Mania 30
*Ending the streak
*NXT
*Suspending their top guy

Ladies and gentleman, anything can happen in the World Wrestling Feder...Entertainment*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> Is anybody else sickened that they booked Roman in the triple threat match after they already knew he failed a drug test? I give them a pass for MITB because it was too late to take him out of the main event but then they go ahead and book him for the main event for Battleground. 1st it sends a horrible message and secondly it's stupid to book him in a match when he won't even be around for the buildup. They should have just done an injury angle and have it be Dean vs Rollins at battleground.


Sickened no because at the end of the day it's just wrestling. I'd care if a UFC fighter popped for roids and they still let him fight. But in this it's kind of hard to take their drug tests serious. Like from a rules stand point I get them suspending him or anyone, but on the flip I don't really give a damn if they just no sell failed tests easier, their rules and it's not a real sport so I don't care if they pick and choose when it pleases.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solf said:


> Did anyone really think Reigns wasn't going to do the TT ?
> 
> He's the chosen one. He could rape babies and eat their insides and he would still get the rocket push.


The babies shouldn't have came on to him your honor.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe he tested positive for smark tears?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> It was obvious to me. They'll do anything to protect themselves or their boys. I maintain the only reason he's suspended is because media outlets got a hold of the news, and they had no choice but to get out in front of it.
> 
> This all backfired so much on them, and I'm glad it did as it makes them look like the dishonest pieces of shit that they are.


Who outside of fans that already think they're dishonest, think they're dishonest now?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Maybe he tested positive for smark tears?


Cena would've been busted years ago had that been the case.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Spidey said:


> Cena would've been busted years ago had that been the case.


Cena's clever enough to use a masking agent.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

I know he has a very strong following in Asia (mostly India and the Middle East) and Africa, with India in particular being behind Roman Reigns 100%. Does anyone know how they are taking this shocking news of him being suspended for drugs?


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

No doubt the 'Ramen' comments are fucking hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

They are true believers, so I imagine they are crestfallen.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

"eye cunnut bleve ramen reens do dis. hee a puonk beetch fr takeeig riods. I hpe awmbrooz retins at bttle grownd an fght jon cheena at smmmerslaym"

Something along those lines.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

WWE screw Ramen Rains best wrestler in da world Ramen Rains leave WWE and join Ring Ka King best promotion in da world Ramen vs Khali better than WWE.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What happens to Orton now is not of consequence, because Orton isn't a top guy anymore and hasn't been for years. The point is, when he was a top guy, which was an entire DECADE, he was suspended MULTIPLE times and he was never depushed, and the only reason he's depushed now has far more to do with his career being on the far second half of its lifespan and not because of past mistakes.


When was this whole decade Orton was a top guy? I'd only say from 2007-13.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> When was this whole decade Orton was a top guy? I'd only say from 2007-13.


Meh, 7 years is close enough to a decade, I guess.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Wonder whats next for him


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

Roman's suspension stings like a needle in the arm.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spidey said:


> Meh, 7 years is close enough to a decade, I guess.


He said _entire _ and put decade in capitals. When it's little over half that, it seems hyperbolic. It'd be difficult to say he was much of a top guy in 2012 or half of 2013, even.

He never got Cena, Punk, Batista level booking at his peak


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I think this was pretty convenient for Vince to get out of the Reigns fiasco.
He could have just booked an injury angle, but chose to make it all public.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

It'll probably take years before I can decrypt their comments in WWE's facebook page. Most probably they would be saying the reason he took drugs because he was stressed after losing his championship xD


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

I am more interested in how the aftermath crew are going to handle this. If anybody in canada watches that 30 minute wrestling talk show that follows smackdown they are huge Roman marks(especially Jackie Redmond) and it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

LOL @ those Indian fans. I love how when something they don't like happens, they go completely off the rails. It's so sad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Some guy on Facebook on the WWE Roman Reigns suspended article said:

The guy.....
Roman reigns
We know roman is the best wrestling. he
never lost. we hope he will be back, and 
wwe world heavyweight championship
rematch he must win.
we proud of you roman.go ahead.....


:maury


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



witchblade000 said:


> Some guy on Facebook on the WWE Roman Reigns suspended article said:
> 
> The guy.....
> Roman reigns
> ...


So Rollins' clean win happened to just not occur or...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> :mj2













I made a post a few months ago joking about Roman being the Anakin Skywalker of the WWE. Had no idea it'd be a legitimate argument six months later. I'm in the camp that doesn't think he's ever been the guy they should have thrown the machine behind but I'm not in the camp of fans that don't see anything profitable in Roman. They have the opportunity to blend kayfabe and reality and create an absolute mammoth heel with this. The Darth Vader of WWE, I guess. 



I'm all for it tying into his redemption down the line in two years or so, but they'd be absolutely insane to not turn this man into a heel upon his return. He'll be the most hated heel of the last 15 - 20 years. It's time to pull the trigger on Seth's face turn, too. Dean is their tweener but Seth is Roman's perfect foil. If they meet again and Reigns goes after the knee until the match is called off, the heat would be nuclear. You gotta know when to fold 'em and this in the perfect opportunity to capitalize on recent developments. You pull the trigger now and you have something special with these Shield stars considering each of their stories up to now.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



Spidey said:


> "eye cunnut bleve ramen reens do dis. hee a puonk beetch fr takeeig riods. I hpe awmbrooz retins at bttle grownd an fght jon cheena at smmmerslaym"
> 
> Something along those lines.


That sounds even more like The Iron Sheik than Indian fans :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

*They must be broken hearted on their hero. *


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I actually thought all this talk of Indian fans was exaggerated a bit, but I just checked Roman Reigns Facebook page and jfc.

At least someone, somewhere still believes it's real, I guess.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

wut de fuk ramen rains :flair


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



JTB33b said:


> I am more interested in how the aftermath crew are going to handle this. If anybody in canada watches that 30 minute wrestling talk show that follows smackdown they are huge Roman marks(especially Jackie Redmond) and it annoys the hell out of me.


It's amazing just how much better Aftermath was when Renee and Mauro were there. I can see why WWE hired them. Shit went WAAAAAAAAAY downhill after they bolted. Jackie Redmond is an annoying little troglodyte, and in no way a replacement for Renee.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL if they covered it up that wouldn't shock me, makes me wonder if Roman really had nose surgery now!


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

Found this beaut:

Rashid Ahmed Current wwe roster has nobody like Roman.
I mean look his match against Brock lesnar and then watch Seth vs Brock.you will c and feel.the difference.
Roman brave and hard working boy.day in and out he has performed in ring and showed his best.every other guy got injured and took rest,while he was in ring.
So hate him but do not reject the fact that he is the man in current Wwe roster.
Hats off to him


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Vince helped Snuka get away with beating his girlfriend to death on the side of a highway. Now he's suspending dudes for touching him, fighting and taking uppers. Like what is there left to do if you're a wrestler.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Idk if an all Sec player sucks lol. But idk it's just weird to treat a 2nd or 3rd generation talent as if just being born is enough. I mean there has been plenty of failed 2nd and 3rd generation talent. Idk I think people make a bigger deal about his route than need be. Just because he wasn't wrestling in the indies doesn't mean he wasn't busting his ass you know. I feel Charlotte gets that knock too. Plus it's just weird because plenty of wrestlers in the past have similar stories of being football players that came into the business but nobody ever said that made their kayfabe backstory weak you know.


People like that we question their commitment to the industry. That is where the Stigma is. People who worked hard for this industry and came up after years of work live, breathe, love wrestling and the storytelling that it does. A person like that makes it come off as a "fake"

For me I like Cena cause he always talks about this was his dream and he shows it by his work ethic regardless of what you think of him. I dislike Brock cause you can tell he gives two shits. That is my take on it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

XDream said:


> People like that we question their commitment to the industry. That is where the Stigma is. People who worked hard for this industry and came up after years of work live, breathe, love wrestling and the storytelling that it does. A person like that makes it come off as a "fake"
> 
> For me I like Cena cause he always talks about this was his dream and he shows it by his work ethic regardless of what you think of him. I dislike Brock cause you can tell he gives two shits. That is my take on it.


Idk that's never been a thought in my mind. I could careless how you really feel as long as you do your job right. I love wrestling but idk to me whether somebody is in it because they've always been a fan or because it's a job they're good at and make money at is irrelevant. On both sides you got people who suck. Loving it with all your heart doesnt mean you're necessarily good. Just because you're in it for the money don't mean you can't take pride in working hard. So I don't really see the relevance of questioning commitment just because wrestling wasn't their dream job. Even with the suspension plenty of folk who grew up loving the business fail the policy all the time.


----------



## loganth (Dec 22, 2014)

Reigns got suspended to make the Wellness Program look legit. The USADA has tested Lesnar 5 times in two weeks since his return to the UFC was announced. I believe the WWE expects him to fail,which would make the program look like shit. If they suspend a big name like Reigns then it looks like nobody is protected.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Once upon a time, in a land far, far away, there was a little boy named Roman Reigns. And Roman Reigns, see, he had magic beans.............
.........
That got him suspended years later in WWE :O


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

After 100 pages, I think I'm the first to say this:

In the long-term, this suspension could add years to Joe's life after he retires.

Well done WWE for putting talent health above profits.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

His suspension had nothing to do with the MITB finish. Why would they announce him in the triple threat the next night if they already knew his suspension was incoming?

They didn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Rugrat said:


> He said _entire _ and put decade in capitals. When it's little over half that, it seems hyperbolic. It'd be difficult to say he was much of a top guy in 2012 or half of 2013, even.
> 
> He never got Cena, Punk, Batista level booking at his peak


Punk booking wasn't all that good. And as far as I know, Orton's the only guy ever to beat Cena clean twice.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> *What chants do you guys think Roman will get when he returns?*
> 
> - You're a druggie
> 
> ...


YOU GOT BUSTED!


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

mgman said:


> Once upon a time, in a land far, far away, there was a little boy named Roman Reigns. And Roman Reigns, see, he had magic beans.............
> .........
> That got him suspended years later in WWE :O


Little Roman may have grown shrooms in his backyard too. Why didn't he tell us that story?!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

They are devastated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Amber B said:


>


Was wondering what in the hell was going on in your signature but the longer I looked at it, the more I realized the kid looked very familiar.












Dudes been smug since he could walk. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

XDream said:


> People like that we question their commitment to the industry. That is where the Stigma is. People who worked hard for this industry and came up after years of work live, breathe, love wrestling and the storytelling that it does. A person like that makes it come off as a "fake"
> 
> For me I like Cena cause he always talks about this was his dream and he shows it by his work ethic regardless of what you think of him. I dislike Brock cause you can tell he gives two shits. That is my take on it.


Brock may not have gotten into it because it was his dream. Still, you can't complain because he gives 100% on every show he's on. What more can you ask from a part time guy than to stay in amazing shape & perform well in the ring every time he has a match. You can't say the same thing about most part time guys.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

From Meltzer's latest newsletter:


> While few knew, we know of people who knew by late last week of the failure and that, unless they were to violate policy and ignore the result because of the star power of Reigns, he would be suspended shortly. One could argue this as a validation of the policy because with the exception of Cena, if anyone was going to be protected, Reigns would be that person.
> 
> The call made by Vince McMahon for Seth Rollins to cleanly pin Roman Reigns and win the title, and the title then going to Dean Ambrose, for the 6/18 Money in the Bank show was a late change. There may only be two people who know conclusively whether that late change was made either because of the failed test or it was just a coincidence. Additionally, when exactly would Seth Rollins beat Roman Reigns that clean, in that manner, otherwise?
> 
> ...


The shit Vince has to go through to actually push people who are over...

It's almost like a parody at this point.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Welp you guys done it hope you are all happy. If not for people and fans on the internet Reigns would still have a career. But as it stands it looks like he is done for awhile. I'm hearing he may quit.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Was probably caught smoking a doob backstage after another hard night from the crowd.


You don't get suspended for weed, just fined.

Supposedly Randy pays his fines in advance. :lol

Roman using a harder drug is the only thing that makes sense to me as far as Vince letting him take the fall. Vince was probably pissed. He's not gonna be pissed about 'roids.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He will be back and on top soon. :vince$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: BREAKING: ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED!*



Asmodeus said:


> They would hide it, they'd cover it up with an injury story if they didn't want it to be known.


And have the dirt sheets break it and WWE look even worse by covering it up?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



Steve Black Man said:


> It's amazing just how much better Aftermath was when Renee and Mauro were there. I can see why WWE hired them. Shit went WAAAAAAAAAY downhill after they bolted. Jackie Redmond is an annoying little troglodyte, and in no way a replacement for Renee.


I agree. They were even more annoying tonight. I think they spent 5 minutes praising Roman for taking responsibility(as if he had any other choice). And then ofcourse taking shots again at the fans who booo poor Roman.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



JTB33b said:


> I am more interested in how the aftermath crew are going to handle this. If anybody in canada watches that 30 minute wrestling talk show that follows smackdown they are huge Roman marks(especially Jackie Redmond) and it annoys the hell out of me.


That shitshow is still one the air?

Fuck, I thought Renee was so BRUTAL back when she was on it that I can't even watch her now.

Did they hire Arda Ocal back yet?


----------



## Brocky1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably way off as they are friends (real life?) and i think Dean's just posing with the belt, but when i seen the pic below, it just popped into my mind, is Dean having a little dig at Roman with the flexed bicep, ie Roman/steroids/muscle and dean with the lesser physique benefiting. Maybe thinking too much into it, but it made me chuckle at the thought of it being so.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> For me I like Cena cause he always talks about this was his dream and he shows it by his work ethic regardless of what you think of him. I dislike Brock cause you can tell he gives two shits. That is my take on it.



You can tell? He says it in every fucking interview. Even on the WWE Network he will tell you it's just a job for him. I love honesty, that's why I've always liked Brock for being a straight shooter. Like I have said many times before, if someone entertains me, I couldn't care less about whether or not it was their dream to be here. It's the same thing with Roman. If they turn Roman heel and he all of a sudden becomes super entertaining (and I think there's a good chance Roman would thrive in that role) I'd love it, too. I don't have any problem with THE GUY other than the fact that he bores me.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

*What on earth is aftermath? never heard of it! :|*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

ramen regins u bad man. u berry berry bad man,


----------



## Ronak Agarwal (May 19, 2016)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

hey i am indian and i am saying this that in india cena has many more fans that reigns....i hate reigns....and i want vince to have raw or any ppv events in india...then u all will see how much rowdy the indian crowd is...and if any ppv is in india i am damn sure that cena will get the biggest pop in the wrestling history....lets go cena, cena rocks


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

I'm sure the click farm had been given it's instructions


----------



## Trigglypuff (May 27, 2016)

Exactly! It was the fans fault, it was the patriarchy, it was institutional racism that did it. Roman is the real victim in all of this. Islam had nothing to do with it etc...


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

They probably believe Triple H planted fake drug tests to get back at him from WM.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Kemba said:


> He will be back and on top soon. :vince$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True.

#PrayForRoman 

:cena6


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

Tbh I don't think most Indian fans (or fans in general really) even understand what "violation of wellness policy" means.


----------



## uppercutexpress (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



Reotor said:


> Tbh I don't think most Indian fans (or fans in general really) even understand what "violation of wellness policy" means.


Well that goes to show the IQ level of people watching or following WWE.....but again intellectual people ( most off them) in India don't have time for fake shit like WWE or at least don't have time commenting and discussing on fake things....may be I guess my IQ is low too that I am still stuck with the product since 1991 but its OK I watch it for the art of fake wrestling....


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not so sure he will back on top as quickly as some think.

This is a monumental balls up given the amount of effort that has gone into building him up. The booking for close to three years, having rocky give him the rub, its all been geared to making him the main man. And there he is as the main event star finally (reactions or not, hes the focus of all the main event angles), and he gets a wellness violation.

That is not going to go down well, plenty have ended up off TV for much less.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

I don't know about the Indian fans but there were a ridiculous amount of female fans on Twitter saying "We still love you Roman. Stay strong." and stuff along those lines. :lol


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

I'm not from there, but I'm taking it OK. (Y)


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone who thinks he isn't coming back to win the title seriously needs to quit watching wwe:lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know he´ll win the title back at Battleground, right? They didn´t want Rollins to take the fall for Reigns, insert Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Trigglypuff (May 27, 2016)

What a great role model this person is proving to be. Fantastic confidence on the mic, always one step ahead of the game, a man with incredible intelligence, never lets the crowd get to him, worked his way to the top on his own bat against all the odds facing trial and tribulation after trial and tribulation, drug free etc... what a guy, what a role model. If my son could be half the man he is, I'd die happy.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

kendoo said:


> Anyone who thinks he isn't coming back to win the title seriously needs to quit watching wwe:lol


Don't worry. If that happens, people will quit watching.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JTB33b said:


> Don't worry. If that happens, people will quit watching.


Yeah, it would be ultimately spitting in the face of those who work hard AND stay clean, when RR can get suspended and still keep his spot.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

Based on Facebook comments, they seem to have reacted to the news like
_AbBey YaAr...,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ribbon Rams BeSt FiTer...DeFEaT ThE KalTicK WarYoR sHayMas..;;; seNd UrS NoOds 13 YeAr OLd GuRL dEAr PlZ... We StILL BeLIeV in ROMMEN EMPERE..;;;;........LiKe MiNe CoMmEnT If U AgReY,,,, ThX FrNdZzzZz... #WWEFAnZ4LiF_

#NotAllIndians though, I know some of you folks on here are from India and you're alright. Talking strictly the 'social media Indians' here.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*



Ronak Agarwal said:


> hey i am indian and i am saying this that in india cena has many more fans that reigns....i hate reigns....and i want vince to have raw or any ppv events in india...then u all will see how much rowdy the indian crowd is...and if any ppv is in india i am damn sure that cena will get the biggest pop in the wrestling history....lets go cena, cena rocks


 :kobe8 :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

One said it was all a storyline lol


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: How are Reigns Indian fans taking this bad news?*

Sweet Jesus, I just went to see for myself. One guy said "I will be with you forever, brother." 

Da Fuck?


----------



## Richard Di Natale (Oct 11, 2015)

Jarvbs Jones said:


> If he failed the test before MITB, why would they shedule a triple threat match featuring Roman Reigns the next night on Raw? lol


So he could be scripted into the next PPV before his suspension.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Since Hunt says that Brock is "juiced to the gills" , Reigns realised that he must also be juiced to the gills to fight Brock.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Man, if he comes back and is seriously rewarded with the WWE title...










:lmao

That would be unprecedented levels of complete fuckery from this company. He would never get cheered again.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

Ignoring all 100+ pages of people saying stupid things, let us, adults, analize this.

There is NO way WWE would even think of suspending their face. No way what so ever. So either this is a repeated offense for him (but public for the first time) and it is getting so bad, that they HAD to suspend him. Or they have basically lost faith in him and decided to use this to bury him.

As for Reigns (supposing this is a true first offense), at 31 I dont see he needs it. The drug he tested positive for has not been detailed but it can be violated for many things but as he acknowledges it, I imagine he already knows.

Im leading for antidepressant because getting boo'd all the time, in every single city in every single show must be hard. But Im sure Cena has talked to him about it...but here is something he cant talk about. Getting home and having your daughter ask you "Daddy, why do they boo you when you are the good guy?". That has got to be one of the worst feelings in the world.

Look, the guy is crap in the ring and on the mic but he tries what the company asks him to do. If you were in the same position as Reigns, promoted to CEO of your company, and you were constantly bood by everyone around you because you dont do a good job, it would get to you to.

Note, Im not excusing Reigns. He is a grown man and he should have the nutsack to take it. Im just saying I understand.

Reigns, like Orton/Sheamus, will problably temp drop to the midcard, and then, if they see something in him, rise to the top again slowly. That said, we have seen Swagger's horrible case (then again Swagger is on par talent wise with Reigns so)


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

So now people are saying it's a conspiracy against Reigns? Wth?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RKO 4life said:


> Welp you guys done it hope you are all happy. If not for people and fans on the internet Reigns would still have a career. But as it stands it looks like he is done for awhile. *I'm hearing he may quit.*


:fingerscrossed


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Randumo24 said:


> Brock may not have gotten into it because it was his dream. Still, you can't complain because he gives 100% on every show he's on. What more can you ask from a part time guy than to stay in amazing shape & perform well in the ring every time he has a match. You can't say the same thing about most part time guys.


I'd say he doesn't really give 100% and hasn't in MANY years. He has phoned it in many times. Just my personal take.

I just prefer those who love the business they are more into making things better overall. I'd prefer a guy like DB or Brock anyday cause they will go the extra mile. Won't like that Brock is a physical specimen like no other.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :fingerscrossed


If MITB made me quit watching WWE, but then I find out Roman got busted for violating the Wellness Policy the very next day....does that mean God is giving me signs that I need to continue watching...? :aries2


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

KC Armstrong said:


> > For me I like Cena cause he always talks about this was his dream and he shows it by his work ethic regardless of what you think of him. I dislike Brock cause you can tell he gives two shits. That is my take on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell? He says it in every fucking interview. Even on the WWE Network he will tell you it's just a job for him. I love honesty, that's why I've always liked Brock for being a straight shooter. Like I have said many times before, if someone entertains me, I couldn't care less about whether or not it was their dream to be here. It's the same thing with Roman. If they turn Roman heel and he all of a sudden becomes super entertaining (and I think there's a good chance Roman would thrive in that role) I'd love it, too. I don't have any problem with THE GUY other than the fact that he bores me.


I get that but for me I just like other types of people personally. No need for hostility it is just how I see things.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone else miss Roman? The WWE has been so boring without him.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Squeege said:


> If MITB made me quit watching WWE, but then I find out Roman got busted for violating the Wellness Policy the very next day....does that mean God is giving me signs that I need to continue watching...? :aries2


It's a sign that God hates Vince

Probably has something to do with this


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Does anyone else miss Roman? The WWE has been so boring without him.


I do too.

I miss seeing shrunken testicles and stanozolol every week.

We miss you Roman Veins :frown2:


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

Was it confirmed what he took?


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

MasterGoGo said:


> Was it confirmed what he took?












He got popped for taking a Wilma.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

nogginthenog said:


> I'm not so sure he will back on top as quickly as some think.
> 
> This is a monumental balls up given the amount of effort that has gone into building him up. The booking for close to three years, having rocky give him the rub, its all been geared to making him the main man. And there he is as the main event star finally (reactions or not, hes the focus of all the main event angles), and he gets a wellness violation.
> 
> That is not going to go down well, plenty have ended up off TV for much less.


I initially thought this, but if what Meltzer's saying is true about the WWE knowing about this failed test last week, that really says something that they're still putting him in the Triple Threat main event anyway.

It says that they still have high plans for him, and he's basically waltzing right back in like it's nothing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> I initially thought this, but if what Meltzer's saying is true about the WWE knowing about this failed test last week, that really says something that they're still putting him in the Triple Threat main event anyway.
> 
> It says that they still have high plans for him, and he's basically waltzing right back in like it's nothing.


It's best for business.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

aquarius said:


> Ignoring all 100+ pages of people saying stupid things, let us, adults, analize this.
> 
> There is NO way WWE would even think of suspending their face. No way what so ever. So either this is a repeated offense for him (but public for the first time) and it is getting so bad, that they HAD to suspend him. Or they have basically lost faith in him and decided to use this to bury him.
> 
> ...


And that's where you're completely wrong, because if I'm paid a shit ton of money every fucking year to just go out and do what I'm told, I wouldn't give a flying fuck of what people think of the outcome, because I'm not calling the shots.

Now, if Reigns (and I doubt that) was really so stupid to think this booking should get him over, then fine, obviously those boos get to him as they should. But there's no way in hell I'd let boos directed towards MY BOOKING affect me, because after all I'm just doing my job. Screw Vince and screw the fans, I take the cash and fuck everyone.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

aquarius said:


> Ignoring all 100+ pages of people saying stupid things, let us, adults, analize this.
> 
> There is NO way WWE would even think of suspending their face. No way what so ever. So either this is a repeated offense for him (but public for the first time) and it is getting so bad, that they HAD to suspend him. Or they have basically lost faith in him and decided to use this to bury him.


I love how you accuse people of saying stupid things in the 100 pages this thread has, and then go on to say something stupid.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> Don't worry. If that happens, people will quit watching.


No they wont.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao no it doesn't. Let's be real fans can give two fucks if he's really on roids or even doing hard drugs. It's just fun to make the jokes. It's fucking pro wrestling, which means its predetermined, which means he's getting literally no competitive advantage in a sporting sense.


Not in a sporting sense, but there's a huge advantage in every other sense, which is why it sucks. Guys with a roided up body will always get Vince's attention more. It puts pressure on those who want to remain clean.

Having said that, most of them are using 'roids, so if Reigns got popped for just that, I don't know how careless he had to have been. 

Also, it's silly to have a steroid policy when Vince never addresses the actual causes of it, such as the pressure of everyone from the CEO on down to his family looking like drug taking freaks.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

Can't wait for the new marketing like Seth got when he came back.

Redesign
Rebuild
Retest


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> And that's where you're completely wrong, because if I'm paid a shit ton of money every fucking year to just go out and do what I'm told, I wouldn't give a flying fuck of what people think of the outcome, because I'm not calling the shots.
> 
> Now, if Reigns (and I doubt that) was really so stupid to think this booking should get him over, then fine, obviously those boos get to him as they should. But there's no way in hell I'd let boos directed towards MY BOOKING affect me, because after all I'm just doing my job. Screw Vince and screw the fans, I take the cash and fuck everyone.


Its obvious you have never had a job so let me break it down furhter.....

Its preschool. Every single kid picks on you. Day in day out. You think it is all fun and games til it keeps going and going and going and it gets worst.

You wake up and you dont want to go. You fake sick you do anything so your mother wont sent you.

No money is worth being miserable in life. Learn that young one.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

aquarius said:


> Its obvious you have never had a job so let me break it down furhter.....
> 
> Its preschool. Every single kid picks on you. Day in day out. You think it is all fun and games til it keeps going and going and going and it gets worst.
> 
> ...


Except that in school, you're not booked to be a nerd.

LMFAO, Reigns can quit any day. Not so much school. Next Time you come to a school, be sure to tell the bullied fat kid he should not cry, he is just like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't take anyone serious who is fishing for sympathy with the antidepressant argument on the basis of "You guys are mean and boo him  " 


He's 31 and has a family. If he can't put his nose to the ground and do his job because he's not mentally tough enough to handle all of the potential ills that come with the job, then maybe he should do what Eddie did and step down. He tried to swim but everyone isn't built for that role. Everyone isn't FOTC material. There's probably no one on this board who could handle it. There is good AND bad that you will have to accept. If you're thrust into this role before fans are behind you or before you're prepared, it's going to get hallacious. It isn't just rainbow and sunshine -- you take the good with the bad, and guys a lot more talented and over than Roman have thrown the towel in.



Fact remains that he's in the wrong business and/or spot if he can't handle jeering. He'd have legitimately killed himself if he was Michael Vick, Kobe from 03 - '07, Tim Tebow or Tiger Woods after his scandal broke. He's dealing with a niche audience in a niche product that the average American still thinks is called the 'WWF.' Those guys dealt with the *entire country *ripping them to shreds everytime they stepped outside or turned on their television. He hasn't gotten half of the grief or vitriol athletes in other sports received, and they didn't have the luxury of other teams scripting the results to make them look better. You either sack up in athletics/entertainment or you get out. I won't fault him or look down on him for not being able to handle the job. Most human beings can't which is why the ones who can get the big money and all of the adoration. If it's too hot for him, cut out the macho, Billy Bad Ass act and step down. Everyone is wired different and despite his pride fighting it initially, he'd be much happier in the long run. 


I don't buy the antidepressant sympathy pitch that was constructed with no merit by his fan base whom want to guilt trip millions of paying customers for being dissatisfied with whom they were told to rally behind ("You big meanies") at all and won't until it's stated that they were the case as opposed to the countless of other things he could've done. But if it's that rough for him, he needs to do what Eddie had the good sense to do and bow out. He's clearly in over his head and there's nothing wrong with conceding that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Rodzilla nWo4lyfe
His new theme


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This thread is rivaling some of this year's RAW threads in terms of participation and views. Is that sad or what? Just a few weeks ago, the RAW thread had only 118 pages I believe.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

aquarius said:


> Its obvious you have never had a job so let me break it down furhter.....
> 
> Its preschool. Every single kid picks on you. Day in day out. You think it is all fun and games til it keeps going and going and going and it gets worst.
> 
> ...


Except that now I'm not in preschool, and I'm not a fucking kid that cries because others don't like his clothes/his look/his toys.

And if by "being miserable in life" you mean let others' idiotic bullshit affect the opinion you have of yourself, than I guess you really have a miserable life. I, as a person that respect himself, am not going to turn down cash because some fans are angry towards my boss and use me as their medium to let him know they're angry in a fake fight show. Especially when that cash could put food on the table for me, my kids, my grandkids and probably their grandkids too, when they'll be born.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

LOL he's a grown up man and knows what's bad and good for him. Why should I feel bad for him when he was just kissing Vince's ass? If he wanted to be respected he should have first of all not taken his position in the company for granted and asked Vince to let him be heel so that fans accept him. Not our fault he took drugs just because we were booing him for right reasons or for whatever reason he did. We don't pay to see the same guy win every single time. Roman fanboys can defend him all they want, but the fact is that even officials now won't trust him and definitely won't straight away give him a title shot. Just ask Orton.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

If he was taking antidepressants the WWE would not put him right back in the title match and would probally give him time off on top of the suspension to get his head on straight and to get some help. Depression is very serious and not to be taken lightly. They certainly wouldn't put him back in pressure type situations that he obviously can't handle if he was taking that drug.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I can't take anyone serious who is fishing for sympathy with the antidepressant argument on the basis of "You guys are mean and boo him  "
> 
> 
> He's 31 and has a family. If he can't put his nose to the ground and do his job because he's not mentally tough enough to handle all of the potential ills that come with the job, then maybe he should do what Eddie did and step down. He tried to swim but everyone isn't built for that role. Everyone isn't FOTC material. There's probably no one on this board who could handle it. There is good AND bad that you will have to accept. If you're thrust into this role before fans are behind you or before you're prepared, it's going to get hallacious. It isn't just rainbow and sunshine -- you take the good with the bad, and guys a lot more talented and over than Roman have thrown the towel in.
> ...



Now look at you, not having a clue how depression works. I won't bother to elaborate.


----------



## empressromania (Feb 4, 2015)

Too many people hoping that he's going mid-card. Not going to happen.

Too many people hoping that he won't make it to Battleground. 30 days people, not going to happen.

I don't support drugs, but I support Joe Anoa'i.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

empressromania said:


> Too many people hoping that he's going mid-card. Not going to happen.
> 
> Too many people hoping that he won't make it to Battleground. 30 days people, not going to happen.
> 
> I don't support drugs, but I support Joe Anoa'i.


Nice to see a positive comment in this thread. Reigns shouldn't be champion anytime soon. If he does become champion it needs to be down the road and as a heel. You don't want him to be a face and have these morons in the audience chant things about drugs while children are there.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Now look at you, not having a clue how depression works. *I won't bother to elaborate*.





That's ideal, because it saves me the trouble of having to waste keystrokes on dispelling emotional argument that you fabricated in your head because of your lack of ability to read with comprehension without interjecting clichéd, sanctimonious bullet points so you can have a reason to be outraged because obviously, once upon a time, you were the only person alive that suffered depression.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy shit, I just thought about something important...

... will Reigns' be the last image at the end of the Raw opening video package? I can't speak for anyone else, but the suspense is killing me!


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Nice to see a positive comment in this thread. Reigns shouldn't be champion anytime soon. If he does become champion it needs to be down the road and as a heel. You don't want him to be a face and have these morons in the audience chant things about drugs while children are there.


LOL people will still chant things about drugs. The thing will be atleast when he is heel, those kind of chants would make sense provided that he goes full heel and doesn't give a damn what people think.


----------



## Valiant Hornet (Aug 17, 2010)

Just checking in on this story. Has anything come out as to what he had in his system that shouldn't have been there? Hopefully, with this down time, Vince and creative can stop and see the DISASTER their new 'Golden Boy' has turned out, and can come up with some way to salvage what he has. I am not the first person in the IWC who has been sitting back watching TV or Network, and see how awful the character of 'Roman Reigns' has been allowed to evolve. I don't dislike the guy playing him, but he is not ready for that spotlight. And, the fact he has been shoved down our collective gullets with the promise of 'oh, he'll catch on, he'll get it.." None of that has endeared him to the older fanbase who knows and appreciates what pro wrestling is all about. Just my two cents.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Roman Reigns is drawing crowds like he the New England Patriots in a superbowl. 119 pages? 1000+ responses? Oh I forgot about the two threads, I spotted outside of this one. The IWC stays pressed about Reigns. Don't worry guys, he'll be back. 

Can't we just talk about Seth Rollins and them, for 30 days or until Roman gets back?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman Reigns is the Brexit of Wrestling. Grabbing everyone's attention and dividing people across the world.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So does this change the bG main event? I mean it makes sense now that Ambrose got the title. I mean i guess they could of just stripped Roman of the title. After he breached the wellness policy. But they decided to have Ambrose cash in. Bg is under 30 days. SO I guess Ambrose Seth in the Main Event? Reigns well be back. But it well be nice for him to be gone for 30 days. Let's see if anyones misses him, including the ratings.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

3ku1 said:


> So does this change the bG main event? I mean it makes sense now that Ambrose got the title. I mean i guess they could of just stripped Roman of the title. After he breached the wellness policy. But they decided to have Ambrose cash in. Bg is under 30 days. SO I guess Ambrose Seth in the Main Event? Reigns well be back. But it well be nice for him to be gone for 30 days. Let's see if anyones misses him, including the ratings.


BG is on the 24th. Roman's suspension will be up by then. But I do wonder why they would even add him to the triple threat knowing he failed a drug test and wouldn't be around at all for the buildup. Unless they were planning on covering up his failed drug test but then changed their mind Tuesday afternoon when it was getting leaked.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The only thing they should do if the triple threat goes thru is have Roman take the fall for either Seth or Dean.

Rewarding him with a title reign after returning from fucking up with the wellness policy would be disgusting


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There is no way they could hide it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Now look at you, not having a clue how depression works. I won't bother to elaborate.


It's not antidepressents lol. Being booed may bother him but the quickie Vince gives him after every show before saying "don't worry about it" after Reigns climaxes probably assuages his concerns.

It was roids. Reigns wanted to stay on top no matter what. Although physique wasen't his problem, I can understand why he thought that way. This is the most importent part of Reigns' career - where he establishes himself as the top face. Once he suceeds, than he's set for the next 10-15 years that he wrestles in WWE, making millions.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Roman Reigns is drawing crowds like he the New England Patriots in a superbowl. 119 pages? 1000+ responses? Oh I forgot about the two threads, I spotted outside of this one. The IWC stays pressed about Reigns. Don't worry guys, he'll be back.
> 
> Can't we just talk about Seth Rollins and them, for 30 days or until Roman gets back?


Roman Reigns is the definition of an IWC/smark favourite. 

Can wrestle but can't do anything else. IWC goes wild over everything he does, but casual fans couldn't give less of a fuck.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Holy shit, I just thought about something important...
> 
> ... will Reigns' be the last image at the end of the Raw opening video package? I can't speak for anyone else, but the suspense is killing me!


Same here lol. I can't wait.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm becoming a major Roman Reigns fan lol.

And I'm an adult male


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm becoming a major Roman Reigns fan lol.
> 
> *And I'm an adult male*


You sure? I'm pretty certain you're not one of us then.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ronny927 said:


> You sure? I'm pretty certain you're not one of us then.


I guess since I took a 10 year hiatus from WWE, I'm not as cynical so I just enjoy it for what it is (allowing myself to get sucked into kayfabe).

I just watched some highlight videos on YouTube of his championship wins... suspend disbelief and he really does come across as great. 

In hindsight, I think his booking has been pretty solid from a traditional point of view, it's only poor booking from an IWC/smark era context IMO.


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> It's not antidepressents lol. Being booed may bother him but the quickie Vince gives him after every show before saying "don't worry about it" after Reigns climaxes probably assuages his concerns.
> 
> It was roids. Reigns wanted to stay on top no matter what. Although physique wasen't his problem, I can understand why he thought that way. This is the most importent part of Reigns' career - where he establishes himself as the top face. Once he suceeds, than he's set for the next 10-15 years that he wrestles in WWE, making millions.


Haven't read all comments/news but it doesn't make sense to suggest it was roids.

As i said when the news about brock and the ufc broke, great news but beyond me how brock could pass any drug test. A few days later mark hunt stated that brock is "juiced through the gills", and that brock is given a free pass by the ufc concerning drug tests (something with a 4 month's notice).

So, when it is established (ish) that brock uses, seth comes back with 20 pounds extra, cena, ahwell the list is endless in wwe, it is a bit silly to put the suspensions of the golden boy down to steroids. My money is on recreational stuff, and if it is steriods, then that is being used as an excuse to cover something else up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LilOlMe said:


> Not in a sporting sense, but there's a huge advantage in every other sense, which is why it sucks. Guys with a roided up body will always get Vince's attention more. It puts pressure on those who want to remain clean.
> 
> Having said that, most of them are using 'roids, so if Reigns got popped for just that, I don't know how careless he had to have been.
> 
> Also, it's silly to have a steroid policy when Vince never addresses the actual causes of it, such as the pressure of everyone from the CEO on down to his family looking like drug taking freaks.


Are we really still the roided up bodies look is the only way to make it shit? Mysterio, Bryan, Punk, Miz, Jericho, Hardy, Edge, Rollins, HBK, Christian, Orton, Benoit, and Eddie all were champs and big part people and none of them had what you would call a steroid body just off the eye test. 

I'd be willing to bet wrestlers now a days use roids more for their recovery properties than too look ripped or bulky.

I do agree that if it's roids it's his fault for failing though. Like break rules better.

But idk I never think of people beig clean in wrestling because looking good can be a plus, but it's a passive plus. If your ripped but work have Mason Ryan or Ezekiel Jackson type skills nobody will care and that's always held true. Plenty of small guys have outlasted meatheads in the WWE because Vince for what it's worth will pull a meatheads push when it's obvious look is all he offers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

XDream said:


> I'd say he doesn't really give 100% and hasn't in MANY years. He has phoned it in many times. Just my personal take.
> 
> I just prefer those who love the business they are more into making things better overall. I'd prefer a guy like DB or Brock anyday cause they will go the extra mile. Won't like that Brock is a physical specimen like no other.


But this is literally an impossible to prove stance. Tbh half the reason I think hardcore fans get super into whether somebody loves the business is because they want to vicariously live through the wrestlers they deem "just like them". "Oh you love wrestling too" "oh you're not the tallest guy or the most in shape guy, me too we're just alike".


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Are we really still the roided up bodies look is the only way to make it shit? Mysterio, Bryan, Punk, Miz, Jericho, Hardy, Edge, Rollins, HBK, Christian, Orton, Benoit, and Eddie all were champs and big part people and none of them had what you would call a steroid body just off the eye test.


Almost every single person you mentioned either has gotten popped for steroids, or has been accused of using them. Mysterio, HBK, and Orton were all suspended for it, Hardy had them in his house, Benoit died with them in his body, and Edge's wife mentioned him using them (she said the injury recovery thing was a joke...he used them all the time).

The fact that little guys like Benoit and Eddie exploded their bodies with them says it all.

Why are you pretending reality isn't reality? There's a reason why Vince likes Reigns, and wouldn't have been so high on him if he had the body he had before.

People get over despite not having the ideal body (and then they roid themselves until they do), not because of it. It's like saying that because a guy works ten times harder to get attention, it's all the same "and not the only way" blah blah. That's all bullshit.

Guys start roiding up in part because they feel like it'll give them an advantage, so saying that it gives no advantage because it's not a "competitive sport" is not accurate at all. It gives you a competitive edge where it counts - exactly because it is a scripted sport, and you get chosen by those higher up.

And yeah, I do agree that guys also use it to deal with the schedule, which is why I think it's asinine that Vince has this PR-driven wellness policy, without actually fixing the things that would force _him_ to sacrifice. Like stopping the insane schedule that treats these guys like cattle. 

He's making wrestlers the fall men for something that he has virtually driven them to with his favoritism toward roided up bodies; looking ridiculous himself; and putting a huge toll on their bodies with no real breaks in the schedule.


ETA: He knows this, which is why the steroids testing is a total joke, and you can easily pass it unless you're incredibly careless/don't care. Benoit died with 'roids in his body, even after passing multiple wellness tests. IIRC, they still don't test for HGH, which everyone now has the technology for. This is how most of them are getting away with it, IMO. Bob Holly said as much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> Don't worry. If that happens, people will quit watching.


Yeah right at the end of the day its wrestling and I'll call the bluff that the majority of people could give two fucks about the test. This is just a good moment to get jokes off because homie fucked up. But I'm betting 99% of hardcore fans don't take the wellness policy seriously or really care if it's enforced.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LilOlMe said:


> Almost every single person you mentioned either has gotten popped for steroids, or has been accused of using them. Mysterio, HBK, and Orton were all suspended for it, and Benoit died with it in his body and Edge's wife mentioned him using them (she said the injury recovery thing was a joke...he used them all the time).
> 
> The fact that little guys like Benoit and Eddie exploded their bodies with them says it all.
> 
> ...


I know most of those guys have popped for roids. Which is why I said you wouldn't associate them with roid bodies. The ones who popped for juice didn't look like stereotypical roid users and they still got pushes and big moments. And since the death of Eddie and Benoit with seen even smaller guys ascend the ladder such as Bryan, Punk, Hardy, Miz, Edge, Christian. I'm just saying using the muscle argument is played out at least to me, because by now it's obvious you can make it in WWE without 24inch pythons. It's not 93 people need to stop parroting the WWE is the land of the giants stuff.

As far as Reigns, Vince saw the same thing everyone else saw. When he 1st debuted everyone thought he'd be a big deal. Reigns isn't some huge dude he's not even Sheamus big, but he does look like a star, sort of like how Balor just looks like a star. Sure they're both clearly in shape no denying that. But neither look like body builders. Some people just look like stars and it's not always a "man you're buff thing". Having a look can mean more than muscles.


And nah roids doesn't give you a competitive advantage in a scripted show, because at the end of the day if you can't deliver roids aren't going to help you. We've seen too many failed muscle guys that Vince was supposed to push straight to the top to still pretend muscles is all he cares about. If muscles was all he cared about guys like Chris Masters, Monty Brown, Bobby Lashley, Matt Morgan, Ezekiel Jackson, Test, Mason Ryan, Ryback , and Titus would all be former champs and none of them would have been fired, allowed to walk away so easy, or constantly in the dog house.

It may give you a placebo effect of having more confidence, but idk to me I just don't see roids as a problem in wrestling from a competitive stand point. I'd worry about health effects from roids when it comes to talent before I would competitive advantage. I mean roids aren't going to make your character interesting, make you good on the mic, and it won't improve you're in ring. It can improve you're aesthetic but if you're a piece of shit talent it won't make you golden.


But I can agree on the last part that Vince has created the problem himself. While they are all grown enough to make decisions for themselves. It's clear Vince has never really went out of his way to truly dispel the you need roids line of thinking. It's hard to take serious because when it looks like the head honcho very clearly takes roids and is a body building mark it sends mixed messages. Vince would be best served proving at some point that he really does value talents of all size because he hasn't been able to shake the Vince only likes meatheads thing since the steroid scandal in the 90s.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

sesshomaru said:


> Kopros_The_Great said:
> 
> 
> > Now look at you, not having a clue how depression works. I won't bother to elaborate.
> ...


my god you are retarded , considering HHH and McMahon have been using them their entire career they wouldn't bust him for that. Guaranteed reigns has a script for hgh and testosterone (like Cena etc ) which would make him impossible to fail a test for it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

My reaction depends on what it was he violated:

1. Steroids-I'll have no sympathy
2. Painkillers-I'll say "WTF WWE". He's in a pain filled job. They should be getting these free and guaranteed in their contracts
3. LSD-String him up. That can cause him to hurt his fellow wrestlers with ring mistakes
4. Cocaine-String him up, same reason as 3
5. Pot-Get over yourself WWE. This is same as painkillers imo and I'll side with Roman with this and Painkillers
6. Meth-String him up. same as 3 and 4
7.Heroin-string him up
8. Vince McMahon's semen-string them both up
9. Alcohol....yeah right, like THAT would be on their violations....Even though it's just as dangerous as 3,4,6, and 7 but it's legal
10. Goat Urine, Iguana saliva or some other exotic drug- string him up. 
11. Anti depressants-I'll side with Roman. I've had to take them in the past. 

Bad joke time: I always thought what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.

There IS an over the counter mix that can be used as a painkiller that actually works.
2 Ibuprofin, 1 Acetomenaphin(sp). For the dosage always go one up for higher pain. 3 Ibu, 2 aceto,etc. No more as you risk sitting around listening to Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb" and being drowsy as hell.


----------



## Casper Donovan (Sep 20, 2015)

This WWE "wellness" policy seems to be a load of complete nonsense. They'll happily suspend a guy like Roman for using steroids (we all assume) but yet lo' and behold they have a Lunatic as the champion and now the face of the company. 

The fact that they even have Dean Ambrose competing in the ring, let alone publicly representing the company is absurd. Surely allowing a mentally ill person to work in such a capacity must be a clear violation of the 'wellness' policy.

It's a loada bull.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"Cocaine Reigns" :mj2


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> My reaction depends on what it was he violated:
> 
> 1. Steroids-I'll have no sympathy
> 2. Painkillers-I'll say "WTF WWE". He's in a pain filled job. They should be getting these free and guaranteed in their contracts
> ...


What an absolute pile of shit post this is. 

Painkillers "WTF WWE"? Really? If he needed painkillers, he'd have a prescription and it wouldn't be a violation of the policy. You realise, some of the stronger pain killers are opiate based right? Operate pharmokinetically exactly the same as heroin by stimulating the opioid receptors? 

And did you really jut say alcohol is as dangerous as LSD, coke, meth and heroin but not as dangerous as marijuana? 

Please reply and tell me you're a troll. I can't take such nonsense.



Casper Donovan said:


> This WWE "wellness" policy seems to be a load of complete nonsense. They'll happily suspend a guy like Roman for using steroids (we all assume) but yet lo' and behold they have a Lunatic as the champion and now the face of the company.
> 
> The fact that they even have Dean Ambrose competing in the ring, let alone publicly representing the company is absurd. Surely allowing a mentally ill person to work in such a capacity must be a clear violation of the 'wellness' policy.
> 
> It's a loada bull.


What mental illness does Ambrose have? If you could enlighten us? 

Saying the wellness policy is complete nonsense is saying that the wrestlers are okay to put whatever they want into their body and show up and perform in front of thousands of people and more on live television, potentially intoxicated by an illegal substance. I bet you wouldn't call it nonsense if a wrestler showed up, buzzing off his head on coke and suffered a heart attack in the ring, haemorrhaging from his eyes and nose because cocaine toxicity threw a clot and he stroked out.

Christ.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> My reaction depends on what it was he violated:
> 
> 1. Steroids-I'll have no sympathy
> 2. Painkillers-I'll say "WTF WWE". He's in a pain filled job. They should be getting these free and guaranteed in their contracts
> ...


It's not pot. Pot is not a suspend-able offense. It's a fine and (depending on how WWE sees you) a depush but that's it.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Man, Roman is so lame even his wellness violation is boring.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Funny everyone are calling him a druggie but Don't even know what was he even suspended for. It is very easy to fail their drug test. Even cough medicine can cause you to get the slip. 

Adam Rose was suspended for taking aderall which WWE knew he was taking for his ADHD issue. And got suspended.

Even Ricardo Rodriguez was suspended for taking fat burners. 


I think Reigns got suspended for taking some GNC muscle supplement. He doesn't look like he did roids to me.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep, he definitely was well aware he was getting suspended and dropping the belt. :lol. At least, I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. Everyone claims he's so swell but he was being moody and surly here, albeit the guys were asking dumb questions and coming off kiss ass to the point I can't blame him for wanting to get far away as soon as possible.







Dude is human at the end of the day so you can't blame him either way. Could have just been having a bad day. Their schedule is brutal. The contempt and look of incredulous on Reigns' face when adressing the awkward guy with the marker at 0:36 - 0:49 is :lmao though









"Don't want me to sign that?"










:lol


----------



## Casper Donovan (Sep 20, 2015)

MrEvans said:


> What an absolute pile of shit post this is.
> 
> What mental illness does Ambrose have? If you could enlighten us?
> 
> ...


Dean Ambrose is crazy. It's a widely believed fact. He's was the Lunatic Fringe of the Shield for Godsake. He's insane.

As for punishing talent for drug use; yes fine do that. It encroaches on everyone's wellness.
But to have a lunatic as the champion; that's just hypocritical.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Casper Donovan said:


> Dean Ambrose is crazy. It's a widely believed fact. He's was the Lunatic Fringe of the Shield for Godsake. He's insane.
> 
> As for punishing talent for drug use; yes fine do that. It encroaches on everyone's wellness.
> But to have a lunatic as the champion; that's just hypocritical.


:eagle


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Still no news on what the substance was then ? Would have thought something would have been reported by now...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I have to say, I wonder what got into him..
if he doesn't want to be FOTC, hey, he doesn't have to be. Orton chose not to, and he's making millions per year, still a major star, and a wrestling Legend. 

Personally, I am just glad I won't have to see him during his suspension, not a fan of the guy at all and I don't enjoy any aspect he brings to the product, and hopefully others get their time to shine.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MrEvans said:


> What an absolute pile of shit post this is.
> 
> Painkillers "WTF WWE"? Really? If he needed painkillers, he'd have a prescription and it wouldn't be a violation of the policy. You realise, some of the stronger pain killers are opiate based right? Operate pharmokinetically exactly the same as heroin by stimulating the opioid receptors?
> 
> ...


Somewhere, while you're posting here, your village is missing it's idiot. What are you? 12?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Can someone tell me what Roman was using to get suspended


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> What mental illness does Ambrose have? If you could enlighten us?



HE'S THE LUNATIC FRINGE MAGGLE :jbl


:cole


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PUNKY said:


> Still no news on what the substance was then ? Would have thought something would have been reported by now...


Makes me think it's something harder if it's being so tightly kept under wraps.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did Reigns protect Seth's knee?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

If it's painkillers it would make sense.

Addiction to prescription opiate painkillers is so hard to get off - it's as hard as heroin. Celebrities can get access to painkillers more easily and therefore without a prescription he would be in violation of the wellness policy.

Opiate painkillers killed Prince, who was in chronic pain.

It's terrible PR because of the ignorant "heroin / opiates" link in shock headlines.

"ROMAN REIGNS ADDICTED TO OPIATES, NEEDS REHAB" is a death sentence for his career. But painkiller addiction is a major issue in the world today and is currently misunderstood by the public. 

All the best to him if he's addicted to painkillers.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> 2. Painkillers-I'll say "WTF WWE". He's in a pain filled job. They should be getting these free and guaranteed in their contracts


The reason painkillers are deadly is because you need to constantly increase your dose to get the same effect. Then if you stop taking them... you feel constant pain and need to take them to feel normal.

After a couple of years, the dose is so high it can kill you (like it did for Prince two months ago).

There's another possibility:

- Anti-anxiety medication (Benzodiazepines). This would not surprise me at all, especially for his promos.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm interested to see how he is booked when he returns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> :eagle


Lmao..


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Kemba said:


> I'm interested to see how he is booked when he returns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


omg superman punch omg the guy is back omg the new wwe champ. Unfortunately expect that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if Vince can let that happen.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Somewhere, while you're posting here, your village is missing it's idiot. What are you? 12?


You said alcohol is as bad/worse than heroin, LSD & cocaine and justified taking painkillers whilst not on a prescription. 

Good work, chap.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

God, this guy gets kicked off TV for a month and he's still the most talked about wrestler on the roster.
And you wonder why he gets all the attention from VKM.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> God, this guy gets kicked off TV for a month and he's still the most talked about wrestler on the roster.
> And you wonder why he gets all the attention from VKM.


Yeah I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that he was being groomed as the next FOTC and has been shoved down everyone's throats for the last two years by being given multiple WM main events and world championship reigns.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

What the hell did he do?


----------



## PlKACHU (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe it's all part of Vince's plan. Keep Roman off TV long enough that fans will miss him and cheer his return.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I have to say, I wonder what got into him..
> if he doesn't want to be FOTC, hey, he doesn't have to be. Orton chose not to, and he's making millions per year, still a major star, and a wrestling Legend.
> 
> Personally, I am just glad I won't have to see him during his suspension, not a fan of the guy at all and I don't enjoy any aspect he brings to the product, and hopefully others get their time to shine.


Same. As far as what he did to get suspended, would be nice if that info ever came out. Seems like every wrestling columnist and podcaster is quick to come to Roman's defense and claim it was probably just a supplement, yet we never heard any of them come to Hornswoggle or Adam Rose's defense. For all any of us know, the guy did crack or heroine. Hoping they tweak his character a bit upon his return (and turn him into a full fledged heel). We don't need another tweener as the face of the company for the next ten years...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Yeah I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that he was being groomed as the next FOTC and has been shoved down everyone's throats for the last two years by being given multiple WM main events and world championship reigns.


Ambrose and Rollins have a smidge less main event appearances under their belt and have considerably less threads and posts about them. Idk why after a decade hardcore wrestling fans haven't grabbed the concept of "talk about the guys you actually like at length, and not the guy you allegedly hate".

Some of y'all act like those underground music fans, who spend all day talking about how they hate (insert mainstream artist) on social media and YouTube, but turn around and wonder why their favorite band is underappreciated.

It's silly maybe other people could surpass Reigns if non Reigns fans spent more time talking about their actual guys and not Reigns. Every conversation on here or anything wrestling related Reigns is brought up. When he comes out people come alive to Boo him. why wouldn't you use him. Especially when the alternative is picking wrestlers who die hards claim to love but spend a lot less time discussing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Taco said:


> Same. As far as what he did to get suspended, would be nice if that info ever came out. Seems like every wrestling columnist and podcaster is quick to come to Roman's defense and claim it was probably just a supplement, yet we never heard any of them come to Hornswoggle or Adam Rose's defense. For all any of us know, the guy did crack or heroine. Hoping they tweak his character a bit upon his return (and turn him into a full fledged heel). We don't need another tweener as the face of the company for the next ten years...


Well we knew the substance Rose and Hornswoggle were suspended for. Nobody knows what Reigns is out for.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*So, let me get this straight...

Roman Reigns has failed some kind of Wellness test from the WWE and WWE's move was to suspend him for 30 days, knowing that he could still return for their next PPV/Network special and walk straight back into the main event? I personally don't have a huge problem with it but I guess it kinda sends the wrong message, all they're really doing is keeping him off TV, which is actually doing him a favour from an artistic stand point and makes him far more intriguing when he returns.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Thinks said:


> *So, let me get this straight...
> 
> Roman Reigns has failed some kind of Wellness test from the WWE and WWE's move was to suspend him for 30 days, knowing that he could still return for their next PPV/Network special and walk straight back into the main event? I personally don't have a huge problem with it but I guess it kinda sends the wrong message, all they're really doing is keeping him off TV, which is actually doing him a favour from an artistic stand point and makes him far more intriguing when he returns.*


Unless he has to elocute to his crimes and then as punishment be bitch-slapped into unconsciousness <insert dress-down speech about setting an example and the company's moral obligation and other assorted happy horseshit here> by the world's foremost bitch, Stephanie.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

greasykid1 said:


> God, this guy gets kicked off TV for a month and he's still the most talked about wrestler on the roster.
> And you wonder why he gets all the attention from VKM.


It's a shame VKM didn't give Punk the same kind of attention. People who hate Punk still have the urge to talk about him whenever his name is brought up. Start a thread with Punk in a title and it's guaranteed to get some pages.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Well we knew the substance Rose and Hornswoggle were suspended for. Nobody knows what Reigns is out for.


True with Rose, the rumor with Hornswoggle was that he couldn't provide a urine sample within a three hour window, so they counted that as a failure. No one knows with Reigns except for WWE and Reigns.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Ambrose and Rollins have a smidge less main event appearances under their belt and have considerably less threads and posts about them. Idk why after a decade hardcore wrestling fans haven't grabbed the concept of "talk about the guys you actually like at length, and not the guy you allegedly hate".
> 
> Some of y'all act like those underground music fans, who spend all day talking about how they hate (insert mainstream artist) on social media and YouTube, but turn around and wonder why their favorite band is underappreciated.
> 
> It's silly maybe other people could surpass Reigns if non Reigns fans spent more time talking about their actual guys and not Reigns. Every conversation on here or anything wrestling related Reigns is brought up. When he comes out people come alive to Boo him. why wouldn't you use him. Especially when the alternative is picking wrestlers who die hards claim to love but spend a lot less time discussing.


Lol because neither Rollins nor Ambrose have been booed out of the building on multiple occasions and yet still get rewarded with a second WM main event and walk out with the belt for the third time. "Talk about the guys you actually like at length, and not the guy you allegedly hate". Stop trying to push the "fan needs to cheer more for their guys" crap. The fans have made it very clear who they want on top and who they don't want on top. Don't act as though the company don't intend to push him as the top face regardless of his abysmal reactions and flat merch and house show numbers.

During Reigns' title reign I kept seeing comments like "uhh!! People cant stop talking about reings!!!! no wonder vince pushes him!!!", well no shit he's the fucking champ. :lmao Take the belt off him (which they have - though I'm not sure if it's because they didn't have much of a choice), get him out of the main event (unlikely since his first match back will be a PPV main event fpalm), send him to the midcard and give him 50/50 booking just like the rest of the geek roster. I'd love to see how many more threads he'd have over everyone else without being able to hide behind the Superman booking. Until then, while he's being booked like a God and most of the roster are getting booked like trash, stop whining about it.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

How many weeks in total has this guy had off TV this year? Got taken off TV earlier this year in an attempt to come back as the big hero and get that big pop but that failed, and now this 30 day suspension.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope he eats the pin when he comes back. The whole thing has failed. Why can't Vince see that? I am 110% sure that Triple H has been telling Vince the same thing. Why won't Vince listen to reason? :cry


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MrEvans said:


> You said alcohol is as bad/worse than heroin, LSD & cocaine and justified taking painkillers whilst not on a prescription.
> 
> Good work, chap.


Just for example, and just in the US

Alcohol counts for 75,000 deaths a year on average
The rest COMBINED count for 47,000 deaths a year on average.(heroin, lsd, cocaine, other opiods, meth)

Marijuana counts for.....none. Not one.

You can get painkillers OVER THE COUNTER without a prescription. Those that require prescription should be only if you have one BUT, any doctor for a small bribe can just give you prescription pads and let you dose yourself or just prescribe it to you without even an examination. Wrestlers can go to HONEST doctors and get prescribed painkillers due to their high pain profession.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Just for example, and just in the US
> 
> Alcohol counts for 75,000 deaths a year on average
> The rest COMBINED count for 47,000 deaths a year on average.(heroin, lsd, cocaine, other opiods, meth)
> ...


Comparing death counts between a openly available substance and illegal substances is a ludicrous way to justify your argument. There are far more people in the US who drink alcohol than take drugs. Never mind the fact that one is very easily come across in shops, bars etc whilst the others are illegal and not easy to get a hold of to the layman. 

Scientifically, it is proven those listed drugs provide a much higher % risk of death/health risk than alcohol. 
How are you getting those numbers? Is it just from overdose or is it including accidents from DUI? 

Marijuana is proven to have caused effects for mental illness, maybe not as high as people say, but it does. I agree with legalisation though. 

But saying heroin, LSD, cocaine etc aren't as dangerous as alcohol is still, incredibly stupid. Like, really bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Lol because neither Rollins nor Ambrose have been booed out of the building on multiple occasions and yet still get rewarded with a second WM main event and walk out with the belt for the third time. "Talk about the guys you actually like at length, and not the guy you allegedly hate". Stop trying to push the "fan needs to cheer more for their guys" crap. The fans have made it very clear who they want on top and who they don't want on top. Don't act as though the company don't intend to push him as the top face regardless of his abysmal reactions and flat merch and house show numbers.
> 
> During Reigns' title reign I kept seeing comments like "uhh!! People cant stop talking about reings!!!! no wonder vince pushes him!!!", well no shit he's the fucking champ. :lmao Take the belt off him (which they have - though I'm not sure if it's because they didn't have much of a choice), get him out of the main event (unlikely since his first match back will be a PPV main event fpalm), send him to the midcard and give him 50/50 booking just like the rest of the geek roster. I'd love to see how many more threads he'd have over everyone else without being able to hide behind the Superman booking. Until then, while he's being booked like a God and the rest of the roster are getting booked like trash, stop whining about it.


But the thing is Reigns was pulling in more threads than Ambrose and Rollins before he was the champ. During Rollins reign, Rollins was a footnote on this very site. During Rollins more people were into talking about how his reign would impact Reigns and how it was done to benefit Reigns. While also talking about Reigns feud with Bray or talking about how long everybody thought he would hold the belt. (Don't want to hear shit about Rollins booking because he was a coward and hiding behind J&J and Kane long before he cashed in. So his character was in character during his reign) No matter how much spin doctors like yourself like to deny it, it's very clear this site and wrestling fans love talking about him.

It's not just because he was the champ because Ambrose is the champ right now and folk are still talking about him more, come tonight Reigns won't be on the show. But I'll bet you people are more excited to get off there Reigns jokes more than they are to see what Ambrose and Rollins do.

And no y'all don't really do a good job of cheering for your guys because it always comes back to Reigns. It's hardly ever just a "____ did something great" because 8/10 its "that was great ____, much better than Reigns would have done, idk why Reigns is the guy, Vince is to into Reigns, if Reigns could do that I'd be more receptive.... wait who are we discussing". Those two statements sound similar but one is bigging up your guy, the other as a footnote to talk about something else. The latter is what most discussions for singles stars turns into.

Like I said its no different than fans of underground artist who think shitting on other artist will raise their guys profile. It's like all the Joey Badass fans who feel that the best way to promote Joey is whining about Drake it makes no sense.

Until Reigns isn't always the topic of discussion they have few incentives to remove him even as ratings drop because folk had Rollins and ratings dropped.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MrEvans said:


> Comparing death counts between a openly available substance and illegal substances is a ludicrous way to justify your argument. There are far more people in the US who drink alcohol than take drugs. Never mind the fact that one is very easily come across in shops, bars etc whilst the others are illegal and not easy to get a hold of to the layman.
> 
> Scientifically, it is proven those listed drugs provide a much higher % risk of death/health risk than alcohol.
> How are you getting those numbers? Is it just from overdose or is it including accidents from DUI?
> ...


They ARE as dangerous. I agree with you there friend. A person should avoid them like the plague. They should also avoid abusing alcohol. 

I got the numbers after looking at various charts online(I love the information is always right at my fingertips, literally). HOWEVER, I noticed that drugs vs alcohol that drugs are rapidly gaining ground at an astonishing rate(130% rise every single year). Cocaine rises 200% every year. edit: Just saw other question. Mind racing today..got a good night's sleep for once. It's from both DUI and overdose(alcohol poisoning) as are the drug figures(overdose and DUI)


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> But the thing is Reigns was pulling in more threads than Ambrose and Rollins before he was the champ. During Rollins reign, Rollins was a footnote on this very site. During Rollins more people were into talking about how his reign would impact Reigns and how it was done to benefit Reigns. While also talking about Reigns feud with Bray or talking about how long everybody thought he would hold the belt. (Don't want to hear shit about Rollins booking because he was a coward and hiding behind J&J and Kane long before he cashed in. So his character was in character during his reign) No matter how much spin doctors like yourself like to deny it, it's very clear this site and wrestling fans love talking about him.
> 
> It's not just because he was the champ because Ambrose is the champ right now and folk are still talking about him more, come tonight Reigns won't be on the show. But I'll bet you people are more excited to get off there Reigns jokes more than they are to see what Ambrose and Rollins do.
> 
> ...


It's human nature. I see it on this site. I see it in my family. I see it with my friends. I see it where I work. People FUCKING...LOVE...COMPLAINING ABOUT SHIT. 

Example:

I listen to a wrestling podcast. Somebody brings up Lucha Underground. Every body is like, "Yeah, Lucha Underground is cool, love their product. Hope big things are in store for them". That takes all of like 2 minutes of talking. The next 45 minutes of the podcast are them going back to bitching and moaning about the state of WWE.

So yeah, as long as people hate Reigns, he is ALL they will fucking talk about. People don't like talking about things they ACTUALLY LIKE for some reason. What do you see in most topics about the WWE women? Bitching about so and so being off TV. So and so being buried. Are you gonna see 10 threads about a good segment the ladies had or a good match they had? 

Nope


----------



## Cat_L (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought it was an interesting read seeing what Good Ol' JR had to say about it on http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/722817-jim-ross-talks-roman-reigns-suspension

“Well, it’s embarrassing for the talent. I have no idea what substance that he, you wanna hope invariantly, was taking. There’s a lot of the wrestlers, men and women, that are really big into the supplements out of the health food stores, and if they’re not careful and they don’t really vet it and see what’s on those ingredients, they can be inadvertently taking something that’s against the wellness program. So I’m assuming that’s what he did.

He’s a hell of a good kid. I had a lot of fun when he was in developmental, when I was still working in WWE, helping him and talking with him, kind of mentoring him a little bit, like a lot of guys did, cause you wanted to mentor him cause he listened and he put what you told him into practice. So I was disappointed in him. And he’s gotta pay more attention if that’s what the case was. And hopefully he’ll learn a great lesson out of these thirty days he’s sitting. And hopefully he won’t be sitting, he’ll be getting better. And I sent out a tweet @jrsBBQ recently that said, ‘the game’s not over, it’s an inadvertent timeout’. So now you gotta come back better than you left and make up for lost time.

So I don’t know that it hurt WWE. You have to re-arrange creative. I’m sure that he’ll come back. I would put him back in a triple threat match at Payback. You don’t want to discount the other guys’ efforts creatively and what they’ve built to get to this triple threat match. It costs the other two guys as much as it cost Reigns if you don’t have him in the match. And so I don’t know who wins in that equation. The fans don’t win. So I think the triple match should be booked and held. But he’s gotta be smarter in what he takes. The company has invested lots of money, the talent has invested lots of their time and efforts into helping him, and he’s gotta just be smarter than he was. And like I said, I just want to believe that it was totally inadvertent and that it will not happen again."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> It's human nature. I see it on this site. I see it in my family. I see it with my friends. I see it where I work. People FUCKING...LOVE...COMPLAINING ABOUT SHIT.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Complaining is the shit lol. I complain about plenty of shit. But I just recognize that a lot of places care more about total noise made vs the content of said noise. If business's cared about negative noise the Kardashians, Skip Bayless, and shit like L&HH wouldn't be a thing. 

I look at Reigns and to a lesser extent Cena in that manner. Its very clear that a lot don't care for either guy especially Reigns. But I can see why Vince uses him, he'd be foolish not to. You have a guy that evokes that type of emotion you use him. 

I mean the fact that people are more interested in discussing what substances he possibly takes than they are interested in discussing how "the black sheep, looked over, forgotten, held back, and hated" finally is the champ should be reason enough for why he has his spot.

Not saying Reigns being a fuck up isn't a juicy story. But for how much people were talking Ambrose is the true FOTC and how that's who fans really want you'd think him being champ and all the possibilities would be cause for more discussion than the fuck up of a guy people allegedly wanted the title off of and off the card.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Complaining is the shit lol. I complain about plenty of shit. But I just recognize that a lot of places care more about total noise made vs the content of said noise. If business's cared about negative noise the Kardashians, Skip Bayless, and shit like L&HH wouldn't be a thing.
> 
> I look at Reigns and to a lesser extent Cena in that manner. Its very clear that a lot don't care for either guy especially Reigns. But I can see why Vince uses him, he'd be foolish not to. You have a guy that evokes that type of emotion you use him.
> 
> ...


Fair points

And really, this is all reflects on the fact that for all the complaining people do about WWE, they're still constantly talking about the company, plus buying tickets, paying for the network, etc. WWE has everyone's attention, all the time, regardless of what they do. 

Vince has no reason to change anything. If a girl bitches and moans about everything a guy does, but still blows him regularly and stays with him, there's little motivation for him to change. People never seem to grasp that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Fair points
> 
> And really, this is all reflects on the fact that for all the complaining people do about WWE, they're still constantly talking about the company, plus buying tickets, paying for the network, etc. WWE has everyone's attention, all the time, regardless of what they do.
> 
> Vince has no reason to change anything. If a girl bitches and moans about everything a guy does, but still blows him regularly and stays with him, there's little motivation for him to change. People never seem to grasp that.


Lmao that last paragraph is a lot of fans relationship with WWE in a nut shell. 

But you made some points, the LU one was the best one. It always irked me about how folk like Solomonster will claim to be super into LU yet they go weeks without even mentioning it and when it is it's a 2 minute thing like you said.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> But the thing is Reigns was pulling in more threads than Ambrose and Rollins before he was the champ. During Rollins reign, Rollins was a footnote on this very site. During Rollins more people were into talking about how his reign would impact Reigns and how it was done to benefit Reigns. While also talking about Reigns feud with Bray or talking about how long everybody thought he would hold the belt. (Don't want to hear shit about Rollins booking because he was a coward and hiding behind J&J and Kane long before he cashed in. So his character was in character during his reign) No matter how much spin doctors like yourself like to deny it, it's very clear this site and wrestling fans love talking about him.
> 
> It's not just because he was the champ because Ambrose is the champ right now and folk are still talking about him more, come tonight Reigns won't be on the show. But I'll bet you people are more excited to get off there Reigns jokes more than they are to see what Ambrose and Rollins do.
> 
> ...


But all of that just goes back to the fact that Reigns has been overpushed for two years though lol, which was the entire point of my first post. If he wasn't pushed in a manner that it was so blatant that he's the chosen one then alot of what you just said wouldn't be a problem. wanted to post more but im short on time


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I hope he eats the pin when he comes back. The whole thing has failed. Why can't Vince see that? I am 110% sure that Triple H has been telling Vince the same thing. Why won't Vince listen to reason? :cry


Really is mind boggling as to why Vince is determined to push this bang average talent as the face of the company. Praying this suspension makes Vince see sense but I'm not hopeful. It would really send out the wrong message to the locker room if he comes back from suspension and wins the title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> But all of that just goes back to the fact that Reigns has been overpushed for two years though lol, which was the entire point of my first post. If he wasn't pushed in a manner that it was so blatant that he's the chosen one then alot of what you just said wouldn't be a problem. wanted to post more but im short on time


I get he was pushed hard but people talk significantly less about Rollins and Ambrose and they were pushed just as hard being honest . Not saying that Reigns didn't get the biggest push but Rollins and Ambrose are clearly 1b and 2 behind Reigns. But only one of them is always apart of the discussion even when he's not the topic. Ambrose and Rollins have had a shit ton of TV and PPV time since their debut with Reigns why aren't they just as inescapable as Reigns you know? I guess I just don't get the drop off in interest for other talents amongst us hardcore fans.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I get he was pushed hard but people talk significantly less about Rollins and Ambrose and they were pushed just as hard being honest . Not saying that Reigns didn't get the biggest push but Rollins and Ambrose are clearly 1b and 2 behind Reigns. But only one of them is always apart of the discussion even when he's not the topic. Ambrose and Rollins have had a shit ton of TV and PPV time since their debut with Reigns why aren't they just as inescapable as Reigns you know? I guess I just don't get the drop off in interest for other talents amongst us hardcore fans.


Well if it helps I also think they're overpushed lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Well if it helps I also think they're overpushed lol


Lol it does help, at the end of the day the Shield is basically the main event. Which with WWEs track record with stables is a surprising thing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When someone goes over as much as Reigns does, he's going to get more attention than anyone else, even his former stable mates. Nothing odd or crazy about it. This is a disaster. No way around it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Romans stupid fans can rejoice if they are acknowledging his suspension on RAW its 99.9% confirmed its all a work fpalm It has to be when else have they ever acknowledged a suspension ON AIR?

This fucking company still trying to get people to cheer him by taking him off tv so that we "miss" him, go fuck yourself WWE.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Quick question regarding Roman.....*

Did he tweet before WWE.com announced it....or after? I'm just curious on this, didn't pay attention to the timing of the announcements. Seems like Vince had Seth Rollins crush him on the intro, yet I know these guys are....I assume....friends outside of the ring.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Quick question regarding Roman.....*

If Roman Reigns actually "owned it", they wouldn't have delayed his suspension, and he would have asked not to be in the PPV, AND would be removed from the Battleground PPV. 

Saying you own something, and actually manning up for your mistakes are 2 separate things.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I had to laugh at some of the Reign fan girls on Tumblr earlier when Seth was "shooting" on Roman's suspension. Apparently it's still real to them. They must've forgotten that Seth Rollins is a heel character who is suppose to make fun of Reigns. Trying to compare a revenge porn scandal to a failed drug test as a way to lash out...fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I had to laugh at some of the Reign fan girls on Tumblr earlier when Seth was "shooting" on Roman's suspension. Apparently it's still real to them. They must've forgotten that Seth Rollins is a heel character who is suppose to make fun of Reigns. Trying to compare a revenge porn scandal to a failed drug test as a way to lash out...fpalm


TBH, if they'd mentioned Seth's dick pics last year on Raw, I would have laughed my ass off :lmao But WWE is way too PG for that, lol.

I'm just surprised they even talked about the suspension at all and didn't make up some stupid injury rumor or something.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> TBH, if they'd mentioned Seth's dick pics last year on Raw, I would have laughed my ass off :lmao But WWE is way too PG for that, lol.
> 
> I'm just surprised they even talked about the suspension at all and didn't make up some stupid injury rumor or something.


Ziggler made a little dig at him the next week. Which was all fine and whatever. But these girls tonight were getting so worked up over it. I was surprised as well. Honestly I thought Vince would want to pretend it didn't happen. But when 1/3 of your main event is clearly missing, and you've already publicly announced his suspension. It's hard to hide the fact.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Quick question regarding Roman.....*

Everything Seth tonight seemed like it was the sentiments of the office. Have they revealed what exactly caused him to fail the test? Do they ever disclose that information?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ziggler made a little dig at him the next week. Which was all fine and whatever. But these girls tonight were getting so worked up over it. I was surprised as well. Honestly I thought Vince would want to pretend it didn't happen. But when 1/3 of your main event is clearly missing, and you've already publicly announced his suspension. It's hard to hide the fact.


True. WWE's hands were tied on that, people would have said shit if they hadn't said anything about the suspension.

But that's Tumblr for you, it's just full of drama queens. That's why I mostly stay away from actively participating on there, I use it to find gifs of The Shield guys mainly  It's why I laugh when people try to insult me on here by calling me a Tumblr fangirl, when I'm so far away from that :lol The posts when the news about the suspension came out, oh my god LOL. So overdramatic!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Romans stupid fans can rejoice if they are acknowledging his suspension on RAW its 99.9% confirmed its all a work fpalm It has to be when else have they ever acknowledged a suspension ON AIR?
> 
> This fucking company still trying to get people to cheer him by taking him off tv so that we "miss" him, go fuck yourself WWE.


I doubt they'd do a work involving the Wellness Policy, but the way the addressed it seemed hinky. I think they take it too seriously for that, otherwise I'd agree with you.



Architect-Rollins said:


> Ziggler made a little dig at him the next week. Which was all fine and whatever. But these girls tonight were getting so worked up over it. I was surprised as well. Honestly I thought Vince would want to pretend it didn't happen. But when 1/3 of your main event is clearly missing, and you've already publicly announced his suspension. It's hard to hide the fact.


They publicly announce everyone's suspensions. Roman's got more attention than others, I can't remember any other suspension being addressed on the show, but announcing it publicly is part of the Wellness Policy.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> They publicly announce everyone's suspensions. Roman's got more attention than others, I can't remember any other suspension being addressed on the show, but announcing it publicly is part of the Wellness Policy.


There was no point in hiding it. I was just surprised they actually had Rollins point blank talk about it. All in all I think it was Vince's way of trying to get sympathy for Reigns for when he comes back.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

They wanted to turn it into a storyline so that people will take it less seriously, and lets Reigns slide right back into the ME when he returns.


Even while suspended, Reigns was still booked strong tonight.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Quick question regarding Roman.....*



MarkovKane said:


> If Roman Reigns actually "owned it", they wouldn't have delayed his suspension, and he would have asked not to be in the PPV, AND would be removed from the Battleground PPV.
> 
> Saying you own something, and actually manning up for your mistakes are 2 separate things.


They always take a title off someone for storyline purposes after a violation. Nothing new. He could ask whatever he wants, at the end of the day his employers aren't asking, they tell him what to do.



Ratedr4life said:


> Everything Seth tonight seemed like it was the sentiments of the office. Have they revealed what exactly caused him to fail the test? Do they ever disclose that information?


They can't disclose unless he does. Possibly he could give permission for them to, IDK, but it's usually known because of dirt sheet leaks far after the fact. I don't think WWE has ever announced themselves what exactly got someone suspended. In some cases, such as a prescription he didn't have a Therapeutic Use Exemption for, it could even be a HIPAA violation if they did.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

As I mentioned in the Raw thread, it was a nice surprise to see it talked about on-air and having Rollins tear Reigns a new one about it. Guess it's the closest thing we're gonna get to a pipebomb. Seems like it was just yesterday I was watching Punk sit on stage making me a wrestling fan again. :mj2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> There was no point in hiding it. I was just surprised they actually had Rollins point blank talk about it. All in all I think it was Vince's way of trying to get sympathy for Reigns for when he comes back.


IDK, I feel like the way it was done it could be that, or it could be that Reigns will be "encouraged" to make some sort of public statement about it. WWE turns it into a win for the company - "See, look how serious we are about our shiny Wellness Policy!" 

This is also why there will never, ever be another SCSA or Rock, nobody will ever be allowed to be bigger than WWE. Can you imagine the scandal over Stone Cold in the age of expanded internet access and social media? There'd be thousands of signatures on Change.org petitions.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE acknoweldging Roman's suspension sort of takes the fun away from fans who wanted to chant negative things towards Reigns regarding the suspension.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> That's literally not even close to what I'm saying. The fact you think I'm saying that makes me question why I'm bothering with you in since you've made it clear time and time again in the past that, 90% of the time, you just spew nonsense with little regard to reality.
> 
> Rollins being an indy guy has nothing to do what I'm talking about. Stop insulting my and everyone elses intelligence with your idiotic "indy guy" agenda. It's annoying and stupid for us to have to read you time and time again put the tag line on everyone who was once in the indies and act like that's in anyway a factor. I can't speak for everyone else, but I don't give a shit that Rollins was once an indies guy. I barely watched him in the indies, so why the fuck should I care? I've pointed this out to you already, so stop referencing it and wasting my and everyone else's time.
> 
> ...


Word it however you want, get as elitist as you want. Deny hypocrisy, try and recreate what that word means all you want. What you're doing though is using booking as an excuse for those you like and then denying the extent of its negative impact on someone you dont like. Reigns, and in fact no one in this day and age could succeed as as the squeaky clean, superface that lays waste to everyone. Most fans dont want that in 2016. The days where that worked are 20 years or more ago. The WWE chose a role for Reigns that he wasn't suited for, same way they chose a role for Rollins that he isnt skilled enough in the mic and character departments for, especially when the show was revolving around him and he got like 20 minutes promo time every night. Not saying he's terrible on the mic, he's improved, but he's not the Jericho/Angle/Punk level all round talent many claim him to be (yet).

You dont seem to understand hypocrisy. Its not dependent on if you consider them to be failures. Its the importance you put on booking to defend those you're a fan of, and then how little booking matters to those you're not a fan of. Reigns was BOOKED to be the Superman Babyface.

The Rock was booked to be Rocky Maivia and he sucked, is that Rocks fault, does that mean he was terrible? Or was it just bad booking putting him in a spot that didn't suit him.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Word it however you want, get as elitist as you want. Deny hypocrisy, try and recreate what that word means all you want. What you're doing though is using booking as an excuse for those you like and then denying the extent of its negative impact on someone you dont like.


No I'm not. And don't try to act like you of all people know what I'm doing. I know what I want, I know how I feel about particular subjects, and I'm not going to lie about it to someone such as yourself. I don't need to prove myself to someone like you, because I have no reason to care. You're an anti-IWC troll who thinks Nikki Bella is a great in ring performer. So I could honestly care less what you think of me. 

So understand this as clearly as you can, I'm not going to go through the time and effort to lie and frame my words in a way that makes you think differently of me. So in other words, you are 100% wrong with this statement. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> Reigns, and in fact no one in this day and age could succeed as as the squeaky clean, superface that lays waste to everyone.


So explain Daniel Bryan when he ran rough shot through almost everyone on the roster in mid 2013 and was becoming the most over guy in over a century. Go ahead, I'll wait. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> Most fans dont want that in 2016. The days where that worked are 20 years or more ago. The WWE chose a role for Reigns that he wasn't suited for


So he was chosen for a role he wasn't good enough for is what you're telling me?



Fearless Maryse said:


> same way they chose a role for Rollins that he isnt skilled enough in the mic and character departments for


Rollins most definitely was good enough on the mic and had the character for it. Being a cowardly heel was something he was great at in terms of character and mic work. His in ring work was where he struggled, because he was forced to perform like a face in the ring rather than a heel. Again, a clear and obvious booking decision considering how he wasn't performing like this when he was a part of the Shield. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> especially when the show was revolving around him and he got like 20 minutes promo time every night. Not saying he's terrible on the mic, he's improved, but he's not the Jericho/Angle/Punk level all round talent many claim him to be (yet).


You don't need to be a Jericho/Angle/Punk to be a top cowardly heel in the company. You simply need good booking to help compliment the character being presented to you, something Rollins wasn't getting. 

And I'll give you an example. The Miz. That's right, one of your favorites. He had a great WWE title run as a heel. A lot of it came down to the perception created of him by WWE's booking of him at the time. Having him actually face JERRY LAWLER of all people on PPV was brilliant. The Miz wasn't meant to be looked at as one of the best in the company. He was supposed to be a looked at as a fluke champion who didn't belong there and wasn't on the level of the guys higher up. So they have him feud with Lawler. This gave the audience the perfect perception of what kind of champion the Miz was. It helped make the build up for his Wrestlemania match with John Cena have more meaning, especially given his backstory. 

Rollins run as WWE champion had no consistency. It had no meaning. One month he was beating Dean Ambrose on his own. The next month he was getting beat on a weekly basis by others. Then JJ Security and Kane were helping him out on a whole other level and he had to prove he could win without them. And then he fucking beats Sting of all people after he had just got done losing to John Cena that same night. I can point out other heel title runs that were ruined by this effect, but I'm not going to bother mostly because I don't care. If you want to see what I mean by this, do some research. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> You dont seem to understand hypocrisy. Its not dependent on if you consider them to be failures.


Um, yes it is. If it isn't, then there's no possible way I can be a hypocrite in this situation. How I determine if Reigns and Rollins are failures isn't based on them in particular. It's based on what's happening in regards to ratings, their reactions, etc. How I feel about them as performers is irrelevant. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> Its the importance you put on booking to defend those you're a fan of, and then how little booking matters to those you're not a fan of. Reigns was BOOKED to be the Superman Babyface.


1. You're assuming I'm a fan of Rollins. You need to stop doing this. You assume things and you end up looking stupid in the end when you end up being wrong. FYI, I'm not a fan of Rollins. I don't hate Rollins either. I'm indifferent to him. I like aspects of what he does. But I was not very impressed with his matches during his title run, and felt that he resorted to being a spot monkey too much in his matches. 

2. Lets say for a second I did think this way (which I don't because, again, I don't think Rollins failed so you can't apply this logic), how would that make me a failure? That would be like saying that I'm a hypocrite for thinking Obama failed as a president because congress held him back, and then thinking that Bush failed as a president because he was an idiot. Do YOU know what hypocrisy means? The only way I could come out as a hypocrite in this situation is if Rollins and Reigns were both given similar pushes, and I gave Rollins a pass and not Reigns (and FYI, I wouldn't). And even then, you can still argue that I'm only doing it due to talent difference, which is a legitimate point. If I think it would work better for one person, then that doesn't make me a hypocrite at all.

3. Again, I never said booking had nothing to do with Reigns failures. It was definitely a factor, just like a lot of the other reasons for his failed push. I said his talent was his main reason. There's a difference between placing one reason above another list of reasons, and completely disregarding everything on one circumstance, something you're doing with both Reigns and Rollins and quite frankly it's insulting for us as people with brains to have to read. There's never going to be one singular reason for someone failing (or supposedly failing), if you can't factor in other important aspects then you're going to end up with a statement that makes no sense and doesn't add up. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> The Rock was booked to be Rocky Maivia and he sucked, is that Rocks fault, does that mean he was terrible? Or was it just bad booking putting him in a spot that didn't suit him.


Neither were the main reason for his failing. In that case, it was due to his gimmick.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> True. WWE's hands were tied on that, people would have said shit if they hadn't said anything about the suspension.
> 
> But that's Tumblr for you, it's just full of drama queens. That's why I mostly stay away from actively participating on there, I use it to find gifs of The Shield guys mainly  It's why I laugh when people try to insult me on here by calling me a Tumblr fangirl, when I'm so far away from that :lol The posts when the news about the suspension came out, oh my god LOL. So overdramatic!


Probably because the handle "Ambrose Girl" sounds like it'd be held by a psycho on tumblr who sees Renee Young as public enemy #1 and would kill for a lock of Ambrose's hair instead of someone rational on Wrestling Forum.

Since you're here and not there, you've got that going for you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Probably because the handle "Ambrose Girl" sounds like it'd be held by a psycho on tumblr who sees Renee Young as public enemy #1 and would kill for a lock of Ambrose's hair instead of someone rational on Wrestling Forum.
> 
> Since you're here and not there, you've got that going for you.


I don't really care about Renee tbh lol. As long as Dean is happy (Y) And I've met Dean twice, I don't need to kill anybody 

Plus if Dean did something dumb, I wouldn't be defending him as adamantly as Roman's fangirls do over there.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't really care about Renee tbh lol. As long as Dean is happy (Y) And I've met Dean twice, I don't need to kill anybody
> 
> Plus if Dean did something dumb, I wouldn't be defending him as adamantly as Roman's fangirls do over there.


I've seen people on twitter shit on WWE for suspending Roman like he didn't deserve it or some shit.

People are dumb as fuck. People are Ryback.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I doubt we will ever know what Roman actually took.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SithEvans (Jun 29, 2016)

The fact that WWE made it public on Raw that Reigns took some substances is a double edged sword.

Firstly is bad for the image of the company accept that your top guy is an "embarrassment" and shitty role model for taking ilegal substances, thats a big stain in Roman's career, that would follow him forever. Just thinking about how Vince allowed Rollins to shit on him that way, makes me think he is really mad at him.

But looking at it in another way, make it look like an storyline makes people gain simpathy towards Reigns and him being out for 30 months makes him more intriguing.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

SithEvans said:


> The fact that WWE made it public on Raw that Reigns took some substances is a double edged sword.
> 
> Firstly is bad for the image of the company accept that your top guy is an "embarrassment" and shitty role model for taking ilegal substances, thats a big stain in Roman's career, that would follow him forever. Just thinking about how Vince allowed Rollins to shit on him that way, makes me think he is really mad at him.
> 
> But looking at it in another way, make it look like an storyline makes people gain simpathy towards Reigns and him being out for 30 months makes him more intriguing.


The fuck, 30 months with no Reigns would be a DREAM.


----------



## SithEvans (Jun 29, 2016)

LPPrince said:


> The fuck, 30 months with no Reigns would be a DREAM.


That would be 30 months with Ambrose cringeworthy comedy and Rollins chickenshit heel feuding for the title.

What a dream.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

SithEvans said:


> That would be 30 months with Ambrose cringeworthy comedy and Rollins chickenshit heel feuding for the title.
> 
> What a dream.


still better than having reigns on my screen. facts.


why has the wwe not released a statement what reigns took?
painkillers,steroids? i want to know it.

please wwe dont keep it as a secret just to protect reigns -.-


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He will have the belt back soon if it was only marijuana.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> still better than having reigns on my screen. facts.
> 
> 
> why has the wwe not released a statement what reigns took?
> ...


Do they normally tell everyone what someone takes when they get suspended? I actually don't know.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I doubt Reigns would be the top dog smoking weed like he's some mid card jobber who has nothing to look forward to
He probably got popped for some HGH


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Apparently Vince is wanting to do a "Redemption" Story for Reigns when he returns, booking him STRONGER than ever. HOW!? Just how do they even book this motherfucking junkie STRONGER than they already were? And WHY after everything this company handed to this piece of shit on a silver platter and he pretty much slapped them in the face would they want to continue his push? This senile old fucker needs to fuck right off if this is true. fpalm :cuss:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> still better than having reigns on my screen. facts.
> 
> 
> why has the wwe not released a statement what reigns took?
> ...


It's been confirmed he was using Meth/Ecstasy.



> “B. Stimulants
> The non-medical use of amphetamine, methamphetamine, Ecstasy {MDMA}, Eve (MDEA), MDA, PMA, Phentermine and other amphetamine derivaties and related compounds is prohibited.”


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

> It's been confirmed he was using Meth/Ecstasy.


Where has this been confirmed?


----------



## SithEvans (Jun 29, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> It's been confirmed he was using Meth/Ecstasy.


I read he took amphetamines, no meth.

Meth and amphetamines are not the same.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> He will have the belt back soon if it was only marijuana.


Pretty sure pot is just a fine....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns was taking meth? Was it of the *BLUE* Persuasion? :walt



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> *Apparently Vince is wanting to do a "Redemption" Story for Reigns when he returns, booking him STRONGER than ever.* HOW!? Just how do they even book this motherfucking junkie STRONGER than they already were? And WHY after everything this company handed to this piece of shit on a silver platter and he pretty much slapped them in the face would they want to continue his push? This senile old fucker needs to fuck right off if this is true. fpalm :cuss:


If there is any truth to this :reneelel


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Pretty sure pot is just a fine....


Reigns, the green champion.



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> It's been confirmed he was using Meth/Ecstasy.


As someone with a brother that had serious drug issues for the last 10 years i can say that an athlete like Reigns would not even be able to lift others if he was doing meth. Short-term wise METH takes a serious toll on the body. Ecstasy explains a lot 'tho..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> If there is any truth to this :reneelel


Wouldn't surprise me, don't see it as being past them to attempt such a thing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, don't see it as being past them to attempt such a thing.


Be surprised if they didn't do it tbh. Looking forward to the fuckery.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So its been said Roman got caught with marijuana :maury @A-C-P you were right when you said he got high before Raw


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> As I mentioned in the Raw thread, it was a nice surprise to see it talked about on-air and having Rollins tear Reigns a new one about it. Guess it's the closest thing we're gonna get to a pipebomb. Seems like it was just yesterday I was watching Punk sit on stage making me a wrestling fan again. :mj2


It's funny you bring that up, because that very Monday was the 5 year anniversary of the pipebomb. The Rollins segment was almost a nod to it.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Roman Reigns 420 8*D




SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> It's been confirmed he was using Meth/Ecstasy.


They said he had amphetamine in his system but that doesnt necessarily mean he was doing Tweak or dropping E. I think they would of also found Methamphetamine or MDMA in his system if he was doing those. Not exactly sure what amphetamine is, but he probaly took some pills to relax or work out or something that had that in it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> If there is any truth to this :reneelel


Wouldn't put it past them at this point tbh :draper2



Cydewonder said:


> Roman Reigns 420 8*D
> They said he had amphetamine in his system but that doesnt necessarily mean he was doing Tweak or dropping E. I think they would of also found Methamphetamine or MDMA in his system if he was doing those. Not exactly sure what amphetamine is, but he probaly took some pills to relax or work out or something that had that in it.


The exact quote included the other stuff you mentioned:


> “B. Stimulants
> The non-medical use of amphetamine, methamphetamine, Ecstasy {MDMA}, Eve (MDEA), MDA, PMA, Phentermine and other amphetamine derivaties and related compounds is prohibited.”


So it doesn't rule out meth or E unless Roman comes out and says exactly what he was using.




Brollins said:


> Ecstasy explains a lot 'tho..


Would explain his sudden "Cardio" boost over the last few months, before that he would get gassed in about 5-10mins but for the last couple of months he's been tossing guys around like they were nothing for 20+ mins.

OT:
Its also being reported that Triple H forced Roman Reigns to apologize in front of the entire locker room, rightfully so guy got everything handed to him on a silver platter, he was the chosen goldenboy with superman booking and he turns round and ends up doing this. Makes sense that despite Triple H obiously using workout related drugs makes a big deal about illegal hard drugs as its well known he "never partook in that life style" as all member of The Kliq have said in interviews. 

Vince on the otherhand wanted to sweep the whole situation under the rug and pretend it didn't happen fpalm doing that would be a huge slap in the face to everyone else on the roster actually following the rules who work just as hard and in some cases harder than Reigns. Further proof Vince is a huge part of whats wrong with WWE, the sooner this old twat is gone the better.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Cydewonder said:


> Roman Reigns 420 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amphetamine = Speed


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

I've heard Roman got popped for either fat burners or a combination of weed/adderall. 

Marijuana is a $2,500 fine. Adderall isn't on the list of banned substances UNLESS you don't have a prescription for it. If this is true, it's certainly not as huge of a deal, compared to like if he got popped for steroids or HGH. Still can't be doing that when WWE is doing every single thing in their power to make you the face of the company.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

What Roman supposedly got popped for is similar to Adderall. It's like a stimulant. It's used for ADHD, narcolepsy, obesity. I can see it being used as a way to stay up. Guys have a ridiculous schedule and have to drive hours to another location even after a match. 

It's not meth or ecstacy :lol 

I wonder how many people smoke weed backstage or in general?It can relaxing and a fine ain't shit when you consider suspension could have been the punishment instead.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

some of the stories doing the rounds are utter nonsense.
The one where he is losing 100k a month is laughable.
There is no way Reigns is on 1.2 million a year, without ppv money.

I have zero sympathy, they made him the golden boy and he blew it, and not by accident, he knew what was at risk by his actions and still proceeded


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Would explain his sudden "Cardio" boost over the last few months, before that he would get gassed in about 5-10mins but for the last couple of months he's been tossing guys around like they were nothing for 20+ mins.


Not really, what you just described is more like speed. Have you ever done ecstasy? Its a euphoric drug...It only last for a few hours feels like your floating on a cloud, happy soft and tingly and then you have a _comedown_. Theres no way he would be getting a cardio boost that last him a few months :lol

He would be tired as hell coming down and flying to events all over the place.

It would be funny if he was rolling on the wkends tho' 




It most likely he got popped for what The Last Marauder said.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Why are 50% of people on the last page stating matter of factly what he got popped for? None of you have any idea and absolutely nothing has been verified. You have some claiming that it was something light like weed (that's just a fine unless it was synthetic iirc) and others claiming something as heinous as meth. You can't toss this stuff out with zero proof to substantiate it. Just shut up and wait until something concrete is verified. You know just as much as the person who posted before you, which is nothing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> It's funny you bring that up, because that very Monday was the 5 year anniversary of the pipebomb. The Rollins segment was almost a nod to it.


Well yeah, that's why I mentioned it lol, because it was 5 years to the day that it happened. Watched it again right after Raw and it's more true than ever before.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's something I just recently came across:



> According to Ringside News, it is rumored to be an amphetamine/methamphetamine, usually known as a stimulants. There are several classes of them as minor as ADHD medicine and Pseudoephedrine to things far more serious like speed and ecstasy. Often times, you can find stimulants in powders that body builders use to give them energy before work-outs. This is not considered wrong for most to use as they are in your local store for most anyone to use. However, they do come with caution.
> 
> Reigns easily could have failed the test due to something he took to help during work-outs, but it could have also been something far worse for him like one of the drugs mentioned above. WWE prohibits all kinds of stimulants and even suspended Adam Rose earlier this year for the use of them, despite the fact that he had a prescription for his ADHD medication that forced the failure for him.
> 
> ...


http://www.inquisitr.com/3259768/wwe-news-update-on-the-drug-roman-reigns-took-that-forced-him-to-violate-the-wwe-wellness-policy/

So... basically the rumor is he took an amphetamine/methamphetamine but no one really knows how serious it is. It can be as minor as him taking Sudafed or Adderall to something more serious like crystal meth.

I'm leaning towards the former.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You can't simply kick meth just because you were caught with it, guys. My good friend had a sister whos boyfriend convinced her to use the stuff only for a little over three weeks and it was brutal. She's been clean for over two years but it aged her dramatically in less than a month worth if use. She never recovered the beauty she had prior to using. She also had to enter a rehab program at a halfway home for upwards of over six months. If Roman was busted for meth, he'd be gone for much longer than 30 days. You can't simply pick meth up and lay it down once someone pops you on the wrist. It's highly improbable and unrealistic he was popped for crystal, but the fact is, we don't know. That's a strong speculation and I'd think it's better for all to simply wait before even suggesting something as grotesque as crystal meth.


On a different note, I said the night after MITB in another thread that Reigns looked different. He's definitely aged some since this time last year imo but I'm sure that has a lot more to do with the stress that cones with being tasked with being "the guy" of a multimillion dollar corporation. I thought that Seth had a better "look" though. Reigns looked a little off to me well before we caught wind of any potential wellness violation. 


Looks heavier in the midsection (exact opposite effect meth has :lol) hair seems to be thinning, and his face is showing signs of age and stress. Again, it's completely possible it's due to the role he was tasked to play taking its toll and I feel much more comfortable attributing it to that as opposed to something as serious as crystal meth, especially considering how little we have to go off of right now.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

I realize there is confidentiality and all of that, but it's clear that, somehow/someway, we should know why he got suspended.

Anything above pot (which I didn't think was a violation of the Wellness Policy in the first place) should get him released -- not for the WP violation itself, but for the negative impact it has on the entire roster when the #1 gets suspended like that -- with great power comes great responsibility.

Hell, if you just -- can't -- keep the belt on Ambrose, I'd have had AJ win his match, and then win the belt when he and The Club lay waste to everybody in the match at Battleground.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder how many wrestlers smoke weed? How many get by with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

PirateMonkE said:


> Here's something I just recently came across:
> 
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3259768/wwe-news-update-on-the-drug-roman-reigns-took-that-forced-him-to-violate-the-wwe-wellness-policy/
> ...


Have you seen the banned substances list? There are things on that list you find in things as simple as mouthwash and cough medicine that you'd never imagine you could fail for. Pretty sure Thats why ziggler failed over something in cough medicine


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

LMAO @ that comic strip...... #DrugTest-A-Mania #REGINS-A-MANIA #WWELogic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even though it's been over a week now, it's still fucking hilarious that this happened.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least he didn't get banned like the player in the NBA.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there a list/recap of all the funny reaction tweets/messages posted in response to the suspension? There were some on Botchamania 311/312 and also here


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There are tons of pictures in the thread below this one. I'm a Reigns fan but some of them are really funny. Roman would probably laugh at some of them himself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Hopefully we find out what he was popped for. I guess it can't be too bad considering how WWE are handling it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

All we will ever hear is rumors. It would be nice to know. I guess he could write a book after he retires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> I wonder how many wrestlers smoke weed? How many get by with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RVD is the most obvious one. The guy is a constant stoner and has admitted so on many occasions. 
http://whatculture.com/wwe/10-wwe-wrestlers-who-enjoyed-smoking-weed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does RVD get by with it? He could just be smart about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Reigns allegedly popped for Adderall (WON)*


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Interesting. Although I'm a bit suspicious since this is coincidentally coming out RIGHT as his suspension ends. I think I'm gonna wait till "rumor" is no longer part of the story to take whatever comes out as fact.:shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Adderall chants for Battleground confirmed.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, that explains the crazy shaking he'd do in the corner before a spear...


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

"ROMAN REIGNS SUSPENDED"

NOT ANYMORE!!!!!!!









#RomanIsFreeParty trending on Twitter! :banderas :dance :yes


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Booker shit all over him last night on the network, said he was hated by fans and would get booed badly at Battleground.

He even mentioned him being booed loudly at WM :lol

The burial is real.


----------

